# The 2017 Half Century (50 KM or 50 Mile) A Month Challenge - Chatzone



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2016)

This thread is where we will discuss the 2017 Half Century (50 KM or 50 Mile) A Month Challenge.

PS @13 rider did a great job as virtual challenge chat cheerleader this year, and will hopefully do the same in 2017!


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2016)

Cheers @ColinJ I'm in!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Cheers @ColinJ I'm in!


So am I! 

Hopefully, we will be joined by this year's Challengers, and lots of new ones ... _IF YOU FANCY IT, PLEASE ADD YOUR NAME BELOW_!


----------



## Rustybucket (28 Dec 2016)

I'm in

Thanks


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

Plan to do the 100km challenge, but will also do this as a fall back...


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2016)

I'm in and will act as self appointed monitor again and now official cheerleader
Good luck everyone


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> I'm in and will act as self appointed *monitor* again and now official cheerleader
> Good luck everyone



Here's your badge...


----------



## steverob (28 Dec 2016)

While I'm hoping to do the metric century challenge in 2017, I will definitely do this challenge as well (no double counting of rides obviously) to ensure I have something still to aim for when I fail the first one by the end of February!


----------



## Osprey (28 Dec 2016)

Count me in too, plus I'm attempting the metric century.


----------



## Jon George (28 Dec 2016)

Oh, go on. If you insist ....


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Dec 2016)

Count me in too.


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Dec 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> Count me in too, plus, I'm also attempting the Planck Unit challenge. I believe that at the sub atomic level you can be at multiple locations simultaneously, which makes it easier, obviously you need to oil your chain beforehand.......
> 
> "Planck units are a form of geometric units obtained by also setting Boltzmann's constant, the Coulomb force constant and the reduced Planck constant to unity. They might be considered unique in that they are based only on properties of free space rather than any prototype, object or particle."








I`m in again btw


----------



## Spinney (28 Dec 2016)

I'm in.
I'd like to do the metric century one as well, but I'm pretty sure I'd fail within the first couple of months - so I will stick to trying to beat this year's (2016's) points total instead.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Dec 2016)

Sign me up, I will probably try the metric century too, but family life may get in the way during the winter months. Worse case, I will fall back to the 50.


----------



## aferris2 (28 Dec 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2016)

I'm in again


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> I'm in and will act as self appointed monitor again and now official cheerleader
> Good luck everyone


I found your outfit


----------



## gavgav (29 Dec 2016)

I will stick my neck out and say I'm in again @ColinJ. I am going to be very busy at work over the next 9 months, rolling out a massive clinical software system, which will involve weekend working and so I am unsure how much time I am going to get for big cycle rides, but surely I can get 1 half century in a month.


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Dec 2016)

2016 will be peak cycling for me but I'm in for the metric half in 2017. I don't expect to be able to match this years points/distance total but I'm going to aim for 50 points. 

One comment about the rules, I was disappointed to learn that turbo rides don't count. In my experience 50km on a VR turbo is harder mentally and physically than riding the same distance on the open road.

Any chance of a rethink?


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> 2016 will be peak cycling for me but I'm in for the metric half in 2017. I don't expect to be able to match this years points/distance total but I'm going to aim for 50 points.
> 
> One comment about the rules, I was disappointed to learn that turbo rides don't count. In my experience 50km on a VR turbo is harder mentally and physically than riding the same distance on the open road.
> 
> Any chance of a rethink?


While I agree that 50km is a tough ask on a turbo I believe the whole idea of the challenge is to get you out riding with all that nature can throw at you . So I like the rules as they are


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> 2016 will be peak cycling for me but I'm in for the metric half in 2017. I don't expect to be able to match this years points/distance total but I'm going to aim for 50 points.
> 
> One comment about the rules, I was disappointed to learn that turbo rides don't count. In my experience 50km on a VR turbo is harder mentally and physically than riding the same distance on the open road.
> 
> Any chance of a rethink?


Turbo rides have never been counted in any of the other distance challenges so this one is the same. 
Maybe you could start a separate challenge thread for turbo riders in the Virtual Training Forum?


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Turbo rides have never been counted in any of the other distance challenges so this one is the same.
> Maybe you could start a separate challenge thread for turbo riders in the Virtual Training Forum?



Thanks for the suggestion, I very rarely use the turbo and have only ridden it as far as 50km once - not something I plan to repeat unless we have a spell of bad weather that lasts more than a week!


----------



## Effyb4 (1 Jan 2017)

I'm in again. Hopefully I won't be quite so late with my rides this year. I shall also attempt to beat last years points total.


----------



## Renmurew (1 Jan 2017)

I'm in for this year. Hopefully this will encourage me to get some longer rides in each month. Looking forward to the challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

Renmurew said:


> I'm in for this year. Hopefully this will encourage me to get some longer rides in each month. Looking forward to the challenge!


Welcome to the challenge were a friendly bunch


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jan 2017)

I should like to join the challenge this year. I've already decided last year's mileage is going to be exceeded, so this will be a further spur.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

Bazzer said:


> I should like to join the challenge this year. I've already decided last year's mileage is going to be exceeded, so this will be a further spur.


As you asked nicely we will let you in  be warned halfcentuyitus is very addictive


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2017)

My December 2016 surge got me up to 91 points, so I think I will go for 100 points in the half century challenge this year.

The thing is, I am doing the metric century challenge in parallel with this one so points from rides of 100+ km will be siphoned off to that one.

Just checking, hang on ... Yikes - 50 of my 91 points last year came from longer rides. That means I would have to step up from 41 points to 100 points on 50s!

Oh well, (say) 50 * 50 km and 25 * 50 miles would do it.

One+ 100 km ride, two+ 50 mile rides, and four+ 50 km rides a month is more than I normally manage; it sounds achievable but I would have to be going at it consistently through the year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> My December 2016 surge got me up to 91 points, so I think I will go for 100 points in the half century challenge this year.
> 
> The thing is, I am doing the metric century challenge in parallel with this one so points from rides of 100+ km will be siphoned off to that one.
> 
> ...


I did both 50 and 100km this year managed 86 points in the half century .That's a tough target to pass the 100 points but doable as I could only ride at weekends . Good luck @ColinJ


----------



## Gert Lush (1 Jan 2017)

I'm in. Started last year but was very new and didn't really realise how long it would take me to get my miles up.


----------



## razabbs (1 Jan 2017)

I'm up for this  I'd like to think i could do a century a month but seeing as i'm just starting out, let's not get too big for our boots yet


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

Well done @Renmurew first ride for 2017 posted


----------



## Bazzer (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> As you asked nicely we will let you in  be warned halfcentuyitus is very addictive



Thank you for the welcome.  I'd wanted to join the challenge last year, but recovery from a bust leg and pressure from Mrs B put paid to longer rides for the early part of the year..


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

My first 50km in the bag . Hit the deck at 8 miles on some ice at 4mph . Thankfully no damage to the bike and just bruised elbow for me . Be careful out there . Should have waited until this afternoon but too impatient and went early that will teach me


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> My first 50km in the bag . Hit the deck at 8 miles on some ice at 4mph . Thankfully no damage to the bike and just bruised elbow for me . Be careful out there . Should have waited until this afternoon but too impatient and went early that will teach me


Well done and hope the elbow isn't too painful. Good to know the bike is ok though


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done and hope the elbow isn't too painful. Good to know the bike is ok though


Yes I skillfully used my body to cushion and protect the bike


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2017)

I'm going to endeavor to do a half century ride per month this year, I at least have a decent bicycle now more suited to that purpose. I'm in the States, so I may miss January and February due to inhospitable weather.


----------



## Renmurew (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> My first 50km in the bag . Hit the deck at 8 miles on some ice at 4mph . Thankfully no damage to the bike and just bruised elbow for me . Be careful out there . Should have waited until this afternoon but too impatient and went early that will teach me



Glad to hear both you and the bike are ok.


----------



## Saluki (2 Jan 2017)

I shall have another go at this. It all went pear shaped in November as the weather was filthy and I wasn't well.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

Saluki said:


> I shall have another go at this. It all went pear shaped in November as the weather was filthy and I wasn't well.


Welcome back I wondered what happened to you last year . You had done so well until Nov


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> My first 50km in the bag . Hit the deck at 8 miles on some ice at 4mph . Thankfully no damage to the bike and just bruised elbow for me . Be careful out there . Should have waited until this afternoon but too impatient and went early that will teach me



Glad you are okay. Get yourself some ice tyres and put them on the hybrid


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jan 2017)

I managed to bag my first metric half last September and clocked up 11 more before the end of the year, just got to repeat that spread out over the year (bagged my first today).


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Jan 2017)

Yep, I shall give it a whiz!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

The Bystander said:


> I managed to bag my first metric half last September and clocked up 11 more before the end of the year, just got to repeat that spread out over the year (bagged my first today).


If you going for the challenge don't forget to post ride in the challenge thread


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jan 2017)

Thanks @13 rider : Done


----------



## steverob (2 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> My December 2016 surge got me up to 91 points, so I think I will go for 100 points in the half century challenge this year.
> 
> The thing is, I am doing the metric century challenge in parallel with this one so points from rides of 100+ km will be siphoned off to that one.
> 
> ...



That's interesting - looks like I'm doing the opposite to you with regard to points. My plan is to only upload one qualifying ride to the Metric Century thread each month and then any other rides I do that month over 100km (which will probably only happen April to September) will go into the Half Century thread as usual and get me my 3 points there. I'm not too bothered about point scoring in the other thread, just doing that one to complete the challenge.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm going to endeavor to do a half century ride per month this year, I at least have a decent bicycle now more suited to that purpose. I'm in the States, so I may miss January and February due to inhospitable weather.





Saluki said:


> I shall have another go at this. It all went pear shaped in November as the weather was filthy and I wasn't well.



Good luck!!!


----------



## Spinney (2 Jan 2017)

Lovely sunny day here today, and forecast to be so for tomorrow. But I got some kind of lurgy (coughing, really tired most of the time, shivery) a couple of days ago, and although it's improving I still feel like spending half the day horizontal so that rules out bike rides as far too energetic! I've still got another 28 days, but it would have been nice to get January in the bag right at the beginning!


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jan 2017)

Well I'm in, will probably also try the metric century too but this is my 'home' I feel :-)


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> My first 50km in the bag . Hit the deck at 8 miles on some ice at 4mph . Thankfully no damage to the bike and just bruised elbow for me . Be careful out there . Should have waited until this afternoon but too impatient and went early that will teach me



I'm with you on the 'proper' way to start the year...with a bang. Black ice at the bottom of Wardrobes Hill. Lucky for me (unlucky for him) another ride had just come off so I was slowing down wondering why these two people were waving at me when....bang. Some bumps and grazes and a new softshell needed but otherwise fine. Hope you're all OK now.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

Sbudge said:


> I'm with you on the 'proper' way to start the year...with a bang. Black ice at the bottom of Wardrobes Hill. Lucky for me (unlucky for him) another ride had just come off so I was slowing down wondering why these two people were waving at me when....bang. Some bumps and grazes and a new softshell needed but otherwise fine. Hope you're all OK now.


Hope you heal quick . My hip is now hurting and bruise coming out . My clothing doesn't have a mark on it .


----------



## Sbudge (2 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hope you heal quick . My hip is now hurting and bruise coming out . My clothing doesn't have a mark on it .



Thanks, you too. Yes, it's annoying that sometimes. I came off last year and had a tiny hole in my bibs. When I removed them (ok, peeled them off) later there was a palm-sized bloody graze! This time the softshell got a bit torn up on the elbow but the hip and knee grazes were both 'stealth'.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2017)

steverob said:


> That's interesting - looks like I'm doing the opposite to you with regard to points. My plan is to only upload one qualifying ride to the Metric Century thread each month and then any other rides I do that month over 100km (which will probably only happen April to September) will go into the Half Century thread as usual and get me my 3 points there. I'm not too bothered about point scoring in the other thread, just doing that one to complete the challenge.


I am beginning to think that way myself!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

I've not cycled through the winter before (until now) but it's amazing what some winter kit and a little positivity can do... so I'm up for the challenge. 
I've posted my first ride in the challenge thread this evening (with pics and map in "your ride today"! Bring on February.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I've not cycled through the winter before (until now) but it's amazing what some winter kit and a little positivity can do... so I'm up for the challenge.
> I've posted my first ride in the challenge thread this evening (with pics and map in "your ride today"! Bring on February.



You don't have to stop at one ride a month.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> You don't have to stop at one ride a month.


Indeed, but with a 5 year old, plus a wife that's just got into cycling and likes to get out as well, I can only guarantee doing that distance once in a while. Believe me, once in every month for 12 months is a challenge for me! But hopefully there will be a few months where there's more than one qualifying ride. 

I know this much at least: I won't be troubling anyone doing the points tally.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Jan 2017)

I really don't like riding when it's cold and grey, if it wasn't for the challenge I doubt whether the bike would be out of the garage until April.

Anyway, the forecast for today said it would be dry, so I set off and the rain came after half an hour. Joy!

I did carry on and finish 50km, it stopped raining eventually.

For info @GuyBoden, I approached the Chapel Lane bridge from the Bucklow Hill side, not much progress to be seen. I asked a contractor if the road would be open by next month - 'you'll be lucky' was his reply.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I really don't like riding when it's cold and grey, if it wasn't for the challenge I doubt whether the bike would be out of the garage until April.
> 
> Anyway, the forecast for today said it would be dry, so I set off and the rain came after half an hour. Joy!
> 
> ...


Don't forget to post in the challenge thread


----------



## Renmurew (4 Jan 2017)

As its my last day of holiday before starting back to work I decided to make the most of the calm conditions and light winds, wrap up warm and head out to see if I could do another 50k cycle to double my points total so far. The temperature here isnt due to dip down to freezing until tonight so there was no frost or ice on the roads to get in the way of a lovely morning jaunt around Forfar Loch. 

My initial goal from the challenge was to get 12 points. Ive never really cycled much in the winter and tend to be put off by high winds as I really just dont enjoy the slog on those days. If the weather turns colder for a stretch I could see me struggling to get a cycle of 50k in so I'm delighted to have been able to do two so early in January. Hopefully i'll stay motivated to get a longer ride in early in the month so that anything else feels like "icing on the cake" after that. 

So, having set myself a target of 12 points, I've decided that this is maybe selling myself short a bit so I am upping that to....wait for it....13! Well, its my first attempt at this and I dont want to set myself up to fail right at the start lol.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2017)

Damn - it has been a nice sunny day here and I would have loved to have gone out and done a 50 km ride but my face was feeling numb from a trip to the dentist so I didn't bother. 

More sunshine is expected tomorrow but it will be very chilly after a night below freezing so I think that I had better stick to busy gritted valley roads. Too many CycleChatters have been falling off their bikes these past few days and I do not want to add my name to the list!


----------



## Jon George (4 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Too many CycleChatters have been falling off their bikes these past few days and I do not want to add my name to the list!


Contemplating an attempt tomorrow and the first thing to do will be to get the studs from the shed!


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2017)

DONE!! 
I was going to try for my first metric half tomorrow but I saw the forecast for a deep freeze so I went this afternoon. Gorgeous ride, I stopped for too many pictures so I got a bit cold which spurred me on for a faster homeward leg. Glad I got out despite being gritted all over me as I was riding the lanes around Dunham Massey!! Grr. I'll write it up on the pc later after a hot bath.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Jan 2017)

Renmurew said:


> My initial goal from the challenge was to get 12 points. Ive never really cycled much in the winter and tend to be put off by high winds as I really just dont enjoy the slog on those days....
> ...Hopefully i'll stay motivated to get a longer ride in early in the month so that anything else feels like "icing on the cake" after that.
> 
> So, having set myself a target of 12 points, I've decided that this is maybe selling myself short a bit so I am upping that to....wait for it....13! Well, its my first attempt at this and I dont want to set myself up to fail right at the start lol.



I'm with you on this, I've been a relatively fair weather cyclist up until this year, and 12 points is my target. Like you, I got January out of the way early, another ride this month would be a bonus. Then I just need to worry about February! It surely gets easier after that once the days lengthen, and after all I've done November / December before (seems like only weeks ago!) so I'm happy I can do that. I appreciate that Angus weather ain't Hertfordshire weather (my wife is from Montrose), so good luck to you!


----------



## Jon George (6 Jan 2017)

First one bagged and reported! It was a kind of Around-The-Houses, but venturing out into nearby villages and popping back into the outskirts of Ipswich every now and then. Have to thank @ColinJ for a piece of advice he offered to someone on another thread about tyre pressures. I'd played around with my settings ages ago and thought I'd got them right. Today I experimented with 90 psi in the rear and 85 in the front on the 25's I use with Patsy #2 The CX. A noticeable smother ride for what seemed a marginal decrease in pressure. No apparent loss in speed and I even felt less buggered at the end.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2017)

Jon George said:


> Have to thank @ColinJ for a piece of advice he offered to someone on another thread about tyre pressures. I'd played around with my settings ages ago and thought I'd got them right. Today I experimented with 90 psi in the rear and 85 in the front on the 25's I use with Patsy #2 The CX. A noticeable smother ride for what seemed a marginal decrease in pressure. No apparent loss in speed and I even felt less buggered at the end.


Yes, there is a lower pressure 'sweet spot' which makes riding way more comfortable without increasing rolling resistance or risk of pinch punctures too much. You can only find out where that spot is for you by experimentation.

I've been taking a break from the bike after my big efforts in December.

It is damp and chilly here today so I'll skip riding again but a 3-4 hour break in the mist and fog is forecast for tomorrow afternoon during which I aim to go out to bag my first 50 km ride of the year.

I am organising a 100 km ride for a week tomorrow. I'll try to get some more riding done in between those 2 rides.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2017)

Hopefully bag my first half century this weekend - I can see I've got some catching up to do already!


----------



## Hopey (6 Jan 2017)

Long post, sorry, but I'm excited.

Considering I only started cycling last year I was hesitant about attempting this. Decided that I'd ride away and if I happened to qualify for the challenge at any point, I'd go for it.

Being a bit of a history buff, I have have always wanted to visit the village of Temple, which is home to a 13th Century Knights Templar base. Rather than driving, I decided to make a morning of it and cycle there! First real ride of the year.

Popped to the bike shop to buy a spare inner tube for the journey (didn't end up needing it, thankfully) which was about a mile from home - didn't turn Strava on until I left the shop.

Most of the route there was part of National Cycle Route 1. Must say that the route had had everything I could want from a route. Beautiful woodland trails, parks, past farm yards, etc...I generally saw places I never would have seen otherwise, which was one of the main reasons I bought the bike last year. There's a lot of beauty very close to home that you never notice.

After getting lost a couple of times, I eventually got to Temple and decided that my legs/stamina wouldn't let me cycle back the same route - I was in no way ready to go up some of the hills I went down. Opted to go home via the main road which was shorter, flatter and a tad more boring, but it took me back to civilisation so I was able to find somewhere to grab a quick lunch (seems I was slightly misguided in believing that some of the smaller villages in the middle of nowhere would at least have a wee shop...)

Anyways, got home and saw that I'd done 50km - not only was it the longest ride I've ever done to date, but it qualifies me for this challenge!

Picked a target of 13 points so that I have an incentive to keep pushing myself over the year. Think I've got the bug. Quick snap I took:


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2017)

Welcome aboard @RealDealWheel . The whole idea of the challenge thread to do exactly what you did and put some miles in and congratulations on your first 50 km


----------



## Renmurew (6 Jan 2017)

Fantastic first ride report @RealDealWheel . Well done on your longest cycle so far. look forward to hearing of the next one.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2017)

That is EXACTLY the kind of thing I had in mind when I suggested the original challenge - well done @RealDealWheel!


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Long post, sorry, but I'm excited.
> 
> Considering I only started cycling last year I was hesitant about attempting this. Decided that I'd ride away and if I happened to qualify for the challenge at any point, I'd go for it.
> 
> ...



Congratulations. I hope you stay smitten with the cycling bug.


----------



## tallliman (7 Jan 2017)

Well done to all of those on the board so early in the year.

149 points from rides over 50km for me last year but not sure I'll make it back to that figure again this year but a ton of points would be good.

Hoping to get rid of this sniffle to ride tomorrow, decided against it this morning due to abject tiredness. Regardless, the desire not to break my run of 100 mile weeks will likely get me out tomorrow.


----------



## iandg (7 Jan 2017)

I'm throwing my name into the hat too - Outer Hebrides weather could easily scupper a metric century so if that fails I have this to fall back on


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2017)

I'm off and running for the year with a 52 km ride


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jan 2017)

Got my challenge ride in this morning in rather wet weather. 56km done, and will be running this one alongside the metric century challenge just in case...


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2017)

Managed my second 50km in today had to use the hybrid due to a snapped chain on the roadie yesterday . Much harder work on the hybrid


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Jan 2017)

OK - I’m in....


Wasn’t sure whether I’d be able to take part - a fall at the end of november meant a few days in hospital and a month on crutches - so I was unsure whether I’d manage a decent ride in January.

But I did 52km this morning. Not fast or elegant, but I got there....


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Jan 2017)

I'm up and running! First ride of the year. Need to take it slowly and cant go that far due to knee and hamstring problems at the moment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/824972133/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483876314


----------



## aferris2 (8 Jan 2017)

...and we're off!
50 miles today. It started dull and overcast, but the sun came out about half way through. Took a small shortcut from the planned route and nearly ended up about half a mile short of the 50. Had to do an extra loop round the lanes to make the distance up.


----------



## Renmurew (8 Jan 2017)

I had intended to head out yesterday for another chance at a January point, but never quite got round to it because it was a bit frosty in the morning and I wanted to wait for the sun (what there was of it) to melt any frost off the road and by the time it did I felt it was too late to head out. So as there was no wind today and it was a few degrees warmer, I headed out after a late breakfast and ended up bagging another 50K. I headed from home to Arbroath and from there turned on to the coast road and had a lovely run up the coast to Montrose, then cycled round the Montrose Basin and headed off to Brechin and then through Kinnell to home again. The lovely think about this route is that I was never more than about 8 miles from home at any point, but I had many different choices of road that would have allowed me to head home early if I wanted to end the run before my target. Sometimes just knowing that you can head home if you want to is enough to keep you going had it not been getting a bit darker I might even have extended the run from Brechin into Forfar and added a further 20 miles and managed my first 50 mile cycle of the challenge. Roll on the longer days lol.

I'm loving that the challenge gives me added motivation to get out and cycle through this lovely part of the country that I live in, and sharing the stories of the ride with others and reading about their trips is also something that I hope will continue to push me on through the year.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jan 2017)

Got my first half century in yesterday  - report on the 'Your Ride Today' thread and off to update the challenge page now.
Had half an inkling that I might squeeze a second one in today, but it wasn't to be - still, there is always next weekend!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2017)

I left it a bit late going out today but still had in mind doing 50+ km. I had lights on the bike so riding for 40 mins after sunset wouldn't have been a big deal. The problem was that I encountered fog on the Cragg Vale climb. The junction at Blackstone Edge reservoir is horrible in fog - I once witnessed a big pile-up there and I know of at least one fatality in other accidents. Better not to risk it, so I u-turned and went back. I could have ridden through Todmorden to Burnley and back to make up the distance but I was fed up of riding on the A646 so I cut the ride short at 35 km. I will get a 50 km ride in soon, one way or another.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I left it a bit late going out today but still had in mind doing 50+ km. I had lights on the bike so riding for 40 mins after sunset wouldn't have been a big deal. The problem was that I encountered fog on the Cragg Vale climb. The junction at Blackstone Edge reservoir is horrible in fog - I once witnessed a big pile-up there and I know of at least one fatality in other accidents. Better not to risk it, so I u-turned and went back. I could have ridden through Todmorden to Burnley and back to make up the distance but I was fed up of riding on the A646 so I cut the ride short at 35 km. I will get a 50 km ride in soon, one way or another.


A like for getting out


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> A like for getting out


I Like to be Liked - ha ha!


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jan 2017)

Well I'm off. Last week was a metric ton, so this week I was able to enjoy a shorter ride. I went on my fixed gear, but the guys I was with decided to have some fun with me, so I had to work extra hard on the downhills and the long flats. Still, the joke will be on them when I get on my summer bike. It was very foggy and very muddy, so the washing machine had a good work out too.


----------



## StuartG (10 Jan 2017)

I'm in for a second year. I'm also trying for another metric ton. My challenge this year for both (sensitive people should look away now) is to do them all in shorts. So far, so good!


----------



## Spinney (11 Jan 2017)

First 50 km today, and most of it felt like bloody hard work in spite of picking my almost-pancake-flat route! Only the 2nd ride of 2017, and the first was a 15 mile bimble last weekend to break the duck.

Have a friend coming for the weekend, so should get another half century in then. I was thinking of something similar to my flat route of today, but MrS wants to go over the bridge and do something that involves a very long climb out of Monmouth. Today's ride probably showed I can do it (New Year cold almost gone), but he might have a very long wait at the top!


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

@ColinJ 

Just to make sure i'e grasped the rules.

I can do more than one 50 ride in a month and get points for all of them for that month
I did a metric 50 the other day but broke it with a cup of tea at my parents for an hour or so, does that still count?
I had completed the 50 and then got on a train to get home a bit quicker, I then did another 2 miles from station to home, would that count as part of a single ride.(20minute train ride)
Just want to be clear as I want to do the challenge but hate to cheat mself.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @ColinJ
> 
> Just to make sure i'e grasped the rules.
> 
> ...


Yes on all counts . The idea of the challenge is to get you out riding and basically we work on the rule if think it counts it counts . After all you are basically challenging yourself so you judge if you feel a ride should count. The points for the rides is purely personal and NOT a competition . After completing the challenge say last year with 50 points that's a target for next year more than 50


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yes on all counts . The idea of the challenge is to get you out riding and basically we work on the rule if think it counts it counts . After all you are basically challenging yourself so you judge if you feel a ride should count. The points for the rides is purely personal and NOT a competition . After completing the challenge say last year with 50 points that's a target for next year more than 50



Ok well I was happy with the break at my parents and had done my 50 before hopping on the train, just wasn't sure.
I know it's not a comp, just wasn't sure what counts. 
Well i'm off the mark then. Just wait for the snow and ice to go and I'll clock up some more points.

Cheers.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2017)

I just add up the distances of all the rides that I do in a day. The 51 km that I claimed on Christmas Day was actually made up of a morning ride to see friends, and an evening ride back after spending the day with them.

I know that I can do long rides so there isn't any point in forcing myself to ride 50 km without stopping (though I often do). I have done several 230 km rides in the past and could probably do 300 km if I put my mind to it - my problem is with consistency! Without the various challenges that I set myself I get lazy and don't do much. So, for me the 50 km and 100 km challenges are intended to get me out on the bike more often and for longer rides than I tend to default to otherwise. As far as I am concerned 4 separate 25 km rides in a day is a 100 km ride day, and so on!

I am doing the metric century challenge this year as well as the half century challenge. I have decided that I will count the first 100 km ride in a month on the longer challenge but if I do any more 100 km/100 mile/200 km rides then they will be counted on the half century challenge because I am going for 100+ points this year and realistically will need quite a few longer rides to achieve that.

As @13 rider posted above, (within reason) set your own rules. The important thing is to stick to them. It's a personal challenge - we aren't competing with each other.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

Ok Col, thanks, so if you take it as a distance ridden in a day then I will do the same. I usually cover 50k in one go when I'm out so can feel good about that. In light of that I'm going to refit my first qualifying ride to add a few extra km.

I assume the easiest way to find your last post in the results thread is to search your own user name in that thread?


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Jan 2017)

It's just as well we can decide our own rules as I take the opposite view with regard to split rides!

For me a ride has to be continuous to count. In summer I have a 45 mile route I ride in the morning, then in the evening I get out my pub bike and ride 2.5 miles to a nice pub with a beer garden, have a pint and cycle home.

That's 50 miles for the day, but I wouldn't claim an imperial half for it.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> It's just as well we can decide our own rules as I take the opposite view with regard to split rides!
> 
> For me a ride has to be continuous to count. In summer I have a 45 mile route I ride in the morning, then in the evening I get out my pub bike and ride 2.5 miles to a nice pub with a beer garden, have a pint and cycle home.
> 
> That's 50 miles for the day, but I wouldn't claim an imperial half for it.


Where do you draw the line though ...? Pee stops must be ok. What about 20 minutes in a cafe mid-ride for a slice of cake and a can of Coke? A longer break with a cooked meal on a really long ride?

Still, it IS a personal choice how we view our own rides.

I do think that it is slightly odd for audax riders to call 600s one ride when they usually stop somewhere for a kip overnight!  (Audax rules are pretty straightforward - stick to the route, go faster than THIS and slower than THAT, and that is it. So, a 600 IS a 600, NOT (say) a 340 on day 1 followed a few hours later by a 260 on day 2!)

I wouldn't use sleep as the determining factor either though because I have nodded off for 5 mins or so mid-ride before now; fortunately at cafes, NOT actually on the bike!


----------



## tallliman (14 Jan 2017)

@kapelmuur, in the same way, my commute is a 40mile round trip but I don't count them in this challenge as I see them as 2 rides of about 20 miles. They only get counted if i extend one leg to 50km (or one day last year, 100km!) However, that's my choice!

I guess my deliniating feature is getting changed between being on the bike. If I don't, then it's one ride! :-)


----------



## Osprey (14 Jan 2017)

A cold wind today, I kept on the peninsula today to avoid any icy conditions though it turned out frosty on the commons away from the coast. It would of been easy to cut the ride short today but the half century challenge motivated me to stay out for the 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/831475689


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Jan 2017)

It was a nice sunny day (20th Jan), if a bit foggy near the meres, so I got in another 100km ride to Jodrell Bank on my old Raleigh, using my old legs.


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Where do you draw the line though ...? Pee stops must be ok. What about 20 minutes in a cafe mid-ride for a slice of cake and a can of Coke? A longer break with a cooked meal on a really long ride?
> 
> Still, it IS a personal choice how we view our own rides.
> 
> ...



This is a discussion about the half century, so the challenge for me is to ride the distance with as few stops as possible. I only allow myself to stop to obey the rules of the road and the call of nature.

I used to be a distance runner and ride 50 miles in about the same time as it used to take me to run a marathon. I would never have considered stopping for cake during a marathon!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2017)

Yes, for some people it is about 'half century rides' and for some (like me) it is about 'half century _days'_. 

When I ride alone I don't stop at cafes. For a solo 50 mile ride I wouldn't stop at shops either. I would carry enough to last me the ride and just get it done.

If I have business to attend to a 25 mile ride away then the fact that I stop halfway through my 50 mile ride doesn't bother me. I consider it a 50 mile ride with something to do mid-ride.

There is no right or wrong answer. Obviously, if we were competing, then that would not be true. A 100 mile time trial is not the same as four 25 mile time trials on the same day - I am sure that I could complete four 25 mile rides with recovery in between in a total time significantly less than a 100-miler.


----------



## steverob (21 Jan 2017)

A cold ride today, but because of a thankfully light wind, as long as I kept moving, it wasn't too bad. Was aiming for over 50 miles, but for quite a lot of the ride I was having to calculate my total distance in my head, as my Garmin reset itself about half of the way through the ride and so I was working with two totals, the first one of which I wasn't 100% sure on (I knew I was over 25 miles at that point, but how much more than that, I wasn't clear on). Added on a little extra on my way home to make sure I reached my target and ended up with 51.8 miles in the end.

Thankfully was able to recover the file of the first part from the device once I got home - the route was okay apart from a short quarter mile stretch round where the device failed, but I lost things like elevation, cadence and temperature from the first half as they were completely corrupt.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jan 2017)

Another metric half century today, which despite being over the same route as the last qualifying ride was oddly 0.08 of a km shorter...
Just glad to get out there and get one in - still really struggling for fitness although I've upped the weeknight training a notch now so hopefully it will start to come back. Being 10kg heavier than I was in September probably won't help either. Bloody Christmas....

Reports, etc in the usual places.


----------



## kapelmuur (22 Jan 2017)

For the information of @GuyBoden and anyone else following the Chapel Lane saga, I spoke to a contractor yesterday who said the road should reopen by the end of next week.

However, there are notices advising closures of Mereside Road from tomorrow and Mill Lane (Tatton to Rostherene) from the 30th, so we're not free from having to find alternative routes to follow the Cheshire Cycleway.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2017)

Welcome to the challenge @Houthakker


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> 22nd January 2017 - 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/840450743 1 point
> 
> I am off the starting blocks


But only the 22nd of the month there a whole week to spare


----------



## Effyb4 (22 Jan 2017)

But I am working for the next 12 days. So this was really my last opportunity for this month. It was minus 6 when I left the house and very icy.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jan 2017)

I had contemplated another half this morning, but decided to play it by ear as the forecast was for sub-zero temperatures overnight. Looked out the window to see a hard frost on the cars / pavements so decided to have a walk to the Co-op for a paper and see what it was like underfoot. Too many treacherous spots on ungritted roads and still minus 2 degrees C , so my cycling today has consisted of an hour and 15.87 miles on the indoor bike. Which was blooming hard work given the program I'd set it on, so better than nowt, but it's not like proper cycling is it? 
We had a brief flurry of snow too in the middle part of the day, which was nice.

Thumbs up to anyone who did wrap up and get out there today.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2017)

My (non-CC) pals Carrie and Kevin came over with their bikes today. Temperatures had been below zero overnight and not forecast to rise much during the day so I decided that we should be sensible and steer clear of the roads that I normally make a point of heading for - quiet, narrow, hilltop lanes. The kind of roads that often do not get gritted and where black ice patches often lurk in winter!

While we were getting the bikes ready outside my house, a passing cyclist stopped for a chat. He turned out to be from just down the road and round the corner. He asked if we ride together regularly from that spot. It was obvious that he was potentially up for future rides with us. He was on his way to work today, but he said that he might get in touch at a later date. I will tell him about the forum if/when I see him again so he might sign up in weeks to come.

It made a change to stick to main roads. I didn't like the traffic but it was good not having to worry about ice.

I had forgotten that there is a gloriously long downhill from Brittania through Whitworth to Rochdale. It just went on and on ... I couldn't believe how far we had gone when I noticed that we were still at an elevation of 260 metres. That road is mainly downhill for 9 km, a long way by UK standards. There are other descents as long as that in the area, but they are steeper and so they are over much more quickly.

We got very chilled on the descent so after our cafe stop we decided to ride straight back to Todmorden from Littleborough rather than climbing to the chilly murkiness at Blackstone Edge and returning via Cragg Vale and Mytholmroyd.


----------



## Renmurew (22 Jan 2017)

I managed to add another point today with a 32 mile cycle around the local area. I had planned to do this yesterday as there was no wind and some pretty clear skies, but I had only put on a pair of half finger mits because I usually find when I wear winter gloves my hands get far too warm, however after about a mile I was trying to work out how to pull my mits down my fingers to try to stop them from freezing completely and falling off and that didnt really make it easy to steer, brake or shift gear. Luckily (!!!!) we live at the top of a big hill and the temperature difference between the top and bottom can be noticable on a cold day and by the time I had reached the bottom of the hill I had thawed out a bit. However, it was enough to put me off so I bailed out and just did a small local 10 mile circuit instead knowing that the drop in temperature going back up the hill would encourage me not to dawdle.

So, today I planned to do the ride that I had intended to do yesterday. After about 7 miles I noticed that it seemed to be a bit harder to peddle than I was used to, especially on hills, and realised that whilst I could and had shifted from the small ring to the big ring up front early on, I couldnt shift back down again. So I got off and tried moving the chain by hand (having nowhere near by to hold the bike up off the ground) but each time I put the chain into the small ring and shifted up to the big ring I couldnt shift back. I took a wee detour to the local Halfords who had a quick look and cleaned some mud off the front derailleur and lubricated it and all seemed good again. However after another few miles it was back to the same issue so I put the chain onto the small ring and just worked with my lower gears for the rest of the ride.

Apart from the slight mechanical issue (hopefully resolved now as the bike has been well cleaned and lubricated since I got home and everything seems to be working properly again) it was a great ride through some lovely Angus countryside and while the sun never quite came out, there was very little wind. 

This is likely to be my last cycle for January as I'm away from next weekend for a week so might just give the LBS a call to get the bike in for a service and to check everything is working well for February.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Jan 2017)

I guess a late start would be better than never 

I bought a turbo trainer last week, in the hope that it will at least provide some exercise when I don't want to ride outside. I also have this week off work and the weather looks decent.....


----------



## Saluki (24 Jan 2017)

Finally got out today. The first week of January, I was not bike fit enough for a 50km, the second week the winds were interesting and last week my knees were not happy. I thought today, it's do or die as, from tomorrow, the high winds are back. 50km off road is much harder work than 50km on road. It was really muddy on the trail and clay mud is just horrible. I'm pleased that I've got the ride done. I was determined to start the challenge again.
We are moving home on the St Patrick's Day weekend, to the flatlands so, I am hoping, that the summer will be so much better for riding that last year.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

Saluki said:


> Finally got out today. The first week of January, I was not bike fit enough for a 50km, the second week the winds were interesting and last week my knees were not happy. I thought today, it's do or die as, from tomorrow, the high winds are back. 50km off road is much harder work than 50km on road. It was really muddy on the trail and clay mud is just horrible. I'm pleased that I've got the ride done. I was determined to start the challenge again.
> We are moving home on the St Patrick's Day weekend, to the flatlands so, I am hoping, that the summer will be so much better for riding that last year.


Off road IS a lot harder than on road - well done!

And you are right about clay. I was telling my stepdaughter about the time that my mountain bike got so clogged with clay that I couldn't get the rear wheel to turn. The bike is quite heavy anyway (about 28 pounds) but it must have weighed more than twice that with the clay stuck to it. I dragged it to a deep puddle and threw it in. It took me over 5 minutes to wash the clay off and make it rideable again!

The challenge is doing the job for me; the job of combatting my natural laziness and getting me to extend my rides. I got nearly home on today's ride and had covered 42 km but I decided that since I had over 30 minutes of daylight left I might as well nip up and down the A646 to get my full 50 km in. (I actually did 51 km in the end.)


----------



## Saluki (24 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Off road IS a lot harder than on road - well done!
> 
> And you are right about clay. I was telling my stepdaughter about the time that my mountain bike got so clogged with clay that I couldn't get the rear wheel to turn. The bike is quite heavy anyway (about 28 pounds) but it must have weighed more than twice that with the clay stuck to it. I dragged it to a deep puddle and threw it in. It took me over 5 minutes to wash the clay off and make it rideable again!
> 
> The challenge is doing the job for me; the job of combatting my natural laziness and getting me to extend my rides. I got nearly home on today's ride and had covered 42 km but I decided that since I had over 30 minutes of daylight left I might as well nip up and down the A646 to get my full 50 km in. (I actually did 51 km in the end.)


Moving here might have been a mistake. The hills are killing my knees. One of them is not entirely natural - the knee not the hill. We did sacrifice a lot to come here and I adore my job, but it is just a job and I can get another I should think. Much of my riding has been up and down the Camel Trail in 2016 and very little on the roads. The walls topped by hedges don't make for good viewing of the oncoming road. The huge hills are not helpful and the driving standards on the narrow, singletrack roads leave a little to be desired. More than once, I've leaped for a hedge and hoped to God that there isn't a wall 2" into it. In the end, we have decided that we love our cycling more than we love Cornwall and the associated hills. After a long ride, if hills are involved, I've got gel packs on my knees and they are stiff for a couple of days. I have osteo-arthritis and can't take anti-inflams so need to be sensible about this now.

A couple of my 50km rides, last year were a case of "oh, I've done 45k I might as well carry on for the extra. Rude not to really.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2017)

Saluki said:


> Moving here might have been a mistake. The hills are killing my knees. One of them is not entirely natural - the knee not the hill. We did sacrifice a lot to come here and I adore my job, but it is just a job and I can get another I should think. Much of my riding has been up and down the Camel Trail in 2016 and very little on the roads. The walls topped by hedges don't make for good viewing of the oncoming road. The huge hills are not helpful and the driving standards on the narrow, singletrack roads leave a little to be desired. More than once, I've leaped for a hedge and hoped to God that there isn't a wall 2" into it. In the end, we have decided that we love our cycling more than we love Cornwall and the associated hills. After a long ride, if hills are involved, I've got gel packs on my knees and they are stiff for a couple of days. I have osteo-arthritis and can't take anti-inflams so need to be sensible about this now.
> 
> A couple of my 50km rides, last year were a case of "oh, I've done 45k I might as well carry on for the extra. Rude not to really.


Not much you can do about bad drivers!

Have you got low enough gears for the climbs though? I gave up struggling with high gears on steep hills. I now have a luxury 28/30 bottom gear on my mult-geared road bike and a 34/36 bottom gear on my cyclocross bike.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Not much you can do about bad drivers!
> 
> Have you got low enough gears for the climbs though? I gave up struggling with high gears on steep hills. I now have a luxury 28/30 bottom gear on my mult-geared road bike and a 34/36 bottom gear on my cyclocross bike.


Wow. 28 is my biggest cog on the roadie and a 30 on the CX, of course the CX has a smaller compact on than the compact on the roadie. Just bought a 12-30 cassette for the roadie and a longer derailleur. 
Having paid out that, we were then contacted by the Lincolnshire people about the exchange. We'd seen their place and thought "that looks lovely" but dismissed it as it's for over 55s only. Turns out that Hubster's renal failure and need to be nearer a hospital and need for a shower room rather than a bath means that we can have the bungalow.

How long is your derailleur on your CX, mine has a medium on it. I'd need a longer one to fit a 34 toother on, I would imagine.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2017)

Saluki said:


> How long is your derailleur on your CX, mine has a medium on it. I'd need a longer one to fit a 34 toother on, I would imagine.


Somebody told me that 9-speed Shimano mountain bike rear mechs work with 10 speed road shifters. (They have compatible 'pull ratios'). I put one on the bike and it works really well.

DETAILS


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jan 2017)

Welcome back @Saluki . I agree with you about riding in Cornwall I love my 2 weeks a year but the hills really would really knock my milage down if I lived there . Good luck on the move and thanks for finding snails pace cafe for me


----------



## Saluki (25 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Welcome back @Saluki . I agree with you about riding in Cornwall I love my 2 weeks a year but the hills really would really knock my milage down if I lived there . Good luck on the move and thanks for finding snails pace cafe for me


Glad you enjoyed it. Shut until 18th March if you are popping down in the next couple of months.


----------



## Domus (26 Jan 2017)

Only just found this page. Up to 171 miles for the month today. Went out in the freezing cold and bitter wind to visit my mum in Chorley.
36.34 miles or 58.48 Km.

Looks like I'm in


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2017)

Domus said:


> Only just found this page. Up to 171 miles for the month today. Went out in the freezing cold and bitter wind to visit my mum in Chorley.
> 36.34 miles or 58.48 Km.
> 
> Looks like I'm in


Welcome  and good luck for the year. Don't forget to post your ride in the challenge thread


----------



## steverob (28 Jan 2017)

Went out to do a short, hilly ride today - about time really, considering I set myself an elevation goal for the year, and apart from one long ride that was more rolling hills than anything, I've barely done any climbing at all in January!

And I'm glad to say it didn't go horribly! Now I'll admit I'm clearly nowhere near as fit as I need to be to do any sustained climbing right now, but at no point today did I feel like I was struggling so badly that I wanted to just turn round and go back down the hill (which has happened many a time previously). I even set a PR on one 10% section of a climb, although I have a feeling that had more to do with the road having been resurfaced since the last time I tackled it and now it's smooth instead of like riding over a cheese-grater as it was before. However, with pretty much every other uphill segment I was way down on my normal times, so I know I've got a long way to go yet. Still, onwards and hopefully upwards!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Got my Jan 50 miler in today I set myself the ambitious target of doing both a 50km and 50m in this thread and both the century challenges metric and imperial so busy riding year ahead .My points for this challenge will definitely be lower than previous years


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jan 2017)

Was planning to get another metric half in this morning, but the early mist and rain that was forecast to clear by 9am lingered on until lunchtime and we had other stuff planned then, so that was more good intentions scuppered by the realities of life. My cycling today has consisted of a whole half hour, indoors...

Tomorrow does look promising though apart from the sub-zero temperatures predicted until mid morning, so I'll see about getting a ride in then. It looks unlikely that I'll have time for anything longer than a metric half though, although it would have been nice to get an imperial half in this month...


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2017)

Saluki said:


> Finally got out today. The first week of January, I was not bike fit enough for a 50km, the second week the winds were interesting and last week my knees were not happy. I thought today, it's do or die as, from tomorrow, the high winds are back. 50km off road is much harder work than 50km on road. It was really muddy on the trail and clay mud is just horrible. I'm pleased that I've got the ride done. I was determined to start the challenge again.
> We are moving home on the St Patrick's Day weekend, to the flatlands so, I am hoping, that the summer will be so much better for riding that last year.



Good luck with your move. Maybe you can get back to Cornwall for a holiday.


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2017)

My milage is going to be considerably lower this year, purely due to time constraints and other commitments. I'll be glad to complete the basic challenge. Last year I did a metric century in a few of the months and if I had the chance this month I would have liked to have had the chance to do that as a monthly challenge. Maybe next year..


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Got my Jan 50 miler in today I set myself the ambitious target of doing both a 50km and 50m in this thread and both the century challenges metric and imperial so busy riding year ahead .My points for this challenge will definitely be lower than previous years



Are you planning on making that 4 different qualifying rides, 1 for each challenge?

Going by the riding you do I reckon so.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you planning on making that 4 different qualifying rides, 1 for each challenge?
> 
> Going by the riding you do I reckon so.


Yes no cross posting all seperate rides . Otherwise anyone who completes the Imperial century challenge would complete all the other challenges . Managed a 50km ,50m and 100km last year so just adding a 100m each month


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yes no cross posting all seperate rides . Otherwise anyone who completes the Imperial century challenge would complete all the other challenges . Managed a 50km ,50m and 100km last year so just adding a 100m each month



Good work, I aim up my mileage this year. Last year was around 25-35 mile rides with the odd 50, this year I want to get to 35-50+ miles regularly and would like to get an imperial century in. I guess it's a mental block to overcome and the first one will hopefully prove it's doable and more will follow.

I've come to accept going up hills is part of the deal and just get on with them although I am far from actively seeking them out like some wierdo's


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Good work, I aim up my mileage this year. Last year was around 25-35 mile rides with the odd 50, this year I want to get to 35-50+ miles regularly and would like to get an imperial century in. I guess it's a mental block to overcome and the first one will hopefully prove it's doable and more will follow.
> 
> I've come to accept going up hills is part of the deal and just get on with them although I am far from actively seeking them out like some wierdo's


I started riding in Sept 2014 and this thread started Jan 2015 and is responsible for upping my milage . Just keep riding and the distances will come . Yes getting to a distance say 100km when you've not done it seems impossible but it's not . Just slow down a bit and it's completely doable . Good luck but be warned you could end up chasing ever increasing distances it contagious


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> I started riding in Sept 2014 and this thread started Jan 2015 and is responsible for upping my milage . Just keep riding and the distances will come . Yes getting to a distance say 100km when you've not done it seems impossible but it's not . Just slow down a bit and it's completely doable . Good luck but be warned you could end up chasing ever increasing distances it contagious



I've done a metric century, just got to bag an imperial one now.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've done a metric century, just got to bag an imperial one now.


Yes it's a big step up and a mental challenge as much as a physical one . The thought of 7 hours on the bike it hard to get your head round . I found a flattish route and cafe stop at 75 miles which was 25 miles from home so no option but get home .


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2017)

How do I get my star put on for my 2016 half century challenge?


----------



## Katherine (29 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> How do I get my star put on for my 2016 half century challenge?


Copy and paste one and add it to your signature. - click on your name at the top of the page and click on signature.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jan 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Was planning to get another metric half in this morning, but the early mist and rain that was forecast to clear by 9am lingered on until lunchtime and we had other stuff planned then, so that was more good intentions scuppered by the realities of life. My cycling today has consisted of a whole half hour, indoors...
> Tomorrow does look promising though apart from the sub-zero temperatures predicted until mid morning, so I'll see about getting a ride in then. It looks unlikely that I'll have time for anything longer than a metric half though, although it would have been nice to get an imperial half in this month...



Sadly no joy again this morning - a hard frost, with a walk for a paper confirming it is slippery underfoot and the Met Office 'warning of ice' in place until noon, so plans for a morning ride abandoned 
With other plans for later in the day, I've been limited to an hour on the indoor bike.
This time last year I'd already got 7 points in the bag (including two imperial halves), so I'm feeling a bit fed up at my current total of just two points, each for a metric half.
Fingers crossed that February will be a bit more amenable with the weather.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Copy and paste one and add it to your signature. - click on your name at the top of the page and click on signature.


I have now done that. I was actually hoping for a virtual awards ceremony. But as always, we are doing it on the cheap. 

It would be nice to see a list of all those who achieved it in 2016. Is that possible.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2017)

That's a blank page 13 rider.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have now done that. I was actually hoping for a virtual awards ceremony. But as always, we are doing it on the cheap.
> 
> It would be nice to see a list of all those who achieved it in 2016. Is that possible.


Give me a few minutes and I will post a full list of 2016 finishers. In the 2016 thread


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> That's a blank page 13 rider.


Yes sorry I was trying to post a fanfare for you but my tech skills let me down


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2017)

I will take as a virtual fanfare....thank you. 

For the ride last January alone. I deserved it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've come to accept going up hills is part of the deal and just get on with them although I am far from actively seeking them out like some wierdo's






























Weirdo, _MOI_?


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 335397
> 
> 
> View attachment 335398
> ...



You know it Col....


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have now done that. I was actually hoping for a virtual awards ceremony. But as always, we are doing it on the cheap.
> 
> It would be nice to see a list of all those who achieved it in 2016. Is that possible.


Full list of 2016 finishers posted in 2016 chatzone thread


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Good work, I aim up my mileage this year. Last year was around 25-35 mile rides with the odd 50, this year I want to get to 35-50+ miles regularly and would like to get an imperial century in. I guess it's a mental block to overcome and the first one will hopefully prove it's doable and more will follow.
> 
> I've come to accept going up hills is part of the deal and just get on with them although I am far from actively seeking them out like some wierdo's



I did my first imperial century last year and you're right - the barrier is mental not physical. I did regular 35 - 50 mile rides and had no problem with the century. For me consistent regular rides were the key.

If I could give advice it's (ironically) don't listen to advice. Work it out for yourself as we're all different.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2017)

So end of Jan and we have 38 riders in from the start . Slightly down on last year's 42 but if I remember correctly a couple did join later and back post rides 
Good luck everyone keep and get the rides in
Just one point please post a new post for each new ride rather than keep editing your original post it saves me searching currently 10 pages by the end of the year thats a 100 plus and you'll get more likes aswell
Many thanks your official cheerleader


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Feb 2017)

The legs were feeling good, so I managed a slow 41mile ride against the wind for my first ride of Feb, I did intend a longer ride, but it was getting windier and nearing dusk. The legs could have done more, but I avoid riding in the dark...........


----------



## steverob (4 Feb 2017)

Would help if I posted this in the right thread...

Well that was possibly my most enjoyable ride in about 3 months - everything just suddenly seemed to click and it started to become easy again, which it really hasn't been right through the winter. Talking of clicking however, I did have a couple of mechanical niggles that I'll need to look at tomorrow before hopefully riding again (noises suggesting the front wheel may have been rubbing the brakes towards the end of the ride and I was also having some difficulty changing from my small ring to my big one from about the halfway mark on), but I'm not going to dwell too much on those, as I'm in a good mood right now!

Route was just over 35 miles and included one mid-range climb (i.e. Strava has it as *just* getting Cat 4 status), plus a bunch of other little ones and yet I still managed over 14.5mph average, given that for the past few weeks I've struggled to hit 14mph on the flat. Even had the energy towards the end to set a PR or two and probably could have carried on for another 10 miles, but didn't want to completely tire myself out as I'd planned to do back to back 50km rides this weekend to take advantage of the dry-ish conditions for once.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2017)

Time, again, is the enemy to my mile munching ambitions. 
No chance of squeezing a half in today and, with a 40th birthday party to attend tonight, I'm fairly certain that I can write tomorrow off now. 

So, fingers crossed for continuing nice weather this month. I need to get some miles in on weekends as I've got a 100-miler in April and I'm getting hideously bored with indoor cycling during the week...


----------



## Spinney (4 Feb 2017)

I had two separate approx 4 - 6 week periods off the bike last year (sprained ankle then sprained thumb).
This didn't make me drop out of the half century challenge as each time I had been lucky enough to have got my half century ride in for the month just before, and I had recovered before the end of the following month.
So this year I am trying to get at least point done early in the month. In Jan and Feb this has meant doing my flat route, which could be thought to be rather lazy! But I am also going to try to beat my points total from last year as well.
Today was nice and sunny - the only unusual feature being waiting for a few minutes while the Berkeley Hunt and their hounds trotted past along one of the country lanes. I'm not a fan of hunting, but they were all very polite, and I must have got at least 30 'thank yous' for stopping while they went past.


----------



## Katherine (5 Feb 2017)

January was my lowest milage month for 3 years. Hoping February turns out better.


----------



## Saluki (10 Feb 2017)

I accidentally did my February 50km ride today.
I thought I'd take a quick ride up to Bodmin because my neighbour told me that the trail was shut up there and I wanted to go and have a nosy at it. I had today off work, unexpectedly, so thought I'd make the most of it.
Bodmin was open so I thought I'd go and look at the trail at Hellandbridge, where it's supposed to be closed as well. It wasn't but it was a bit gnarly there. The bit between the Blissland turning and Pooleys Bridge was horrible, all scabbled and just horrendous. I think that the council is putting a new top on it. I stopped at the Snails Pace, even though I knew it was shut, and sat for 5 minutes and wiggled my toes in the sunshine before sticking them back in my boots. I then decided to ride back home. As I approached home I thought "oooh, I've ridden 27 miles, best I keep going then" and decided to ride to the quarry and turn back there but I met up with an Aussie tourist from Darwin, so we chatted all the way to Padstow bike hire, where her bike was from. I turned for home there and rode back. 
The last 5 miles was hard work. I knew I had a macaroon at home, that I'd saved since last night. The thought of it kept me going, hell I was fantasising about eating the dang thing over the last 3 miles. I got home to find that Hubster had stuffed it for his lunch. Is macaroon stealing good grounds for divorce? A bit of toast was not the same.

My hands are still cold. My ride came in at 59.7km in the end, I wish I'd known but my GPS is in imperial at the mo. I don't think that I had the legs for another 300 yards anyway.

It's half term tomorrow and I'm working 9 days on the bounce so I won't get much riding in, maybe a few 10 milers or so, but that's about it. I might get another 50km ride in after half term, who knows.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2017)

Well my hope for nice weather this weekend (or at least not bad weather) looks to have been scuppered - there's a Met Office warning for snow overnight and up to lunchtime and rain after that tomorrow (Sat) and wall to wall rain and a max temperature of 2 degrees on Sunday....


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Well my hope for nice weather this weekend (or at least not bad weather) looks to have been scuppered - there's a Met Office warning for snow overnight and up to lunchtime and rain after that tomorrow (Sat) and wall to wall rain and a max temperature of 2 degrees on Sunday....



Wall to wall sleet, 1 degree and 18 mph winds around these parts tomorrow morning , so I`ll be getting the Cx out for a dirty 50km trail ride... its just got to be done 

I`v had a good start to the year with 2x50 km and 4x100 km rides so far and hope to get at least 2 of each in per month


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Wall to wall sleet, 1 degree and 18 mph winds around these parts tomorrow morning , so I`ll be getting the Cx out for a dirty 50km trail ride... its just got to be done
> 
> I`v had a good start to the year with 2x50 km and 4x100 km rides so far and hope to get at least 2 of each in per month


Well done.

I got a chilly 103 km ride in last Monday (which I logged in the metric century a month challenge, though I am using the points here) but have not ridden since. I don't fancy the overcast, wet, cold and windy conditions here today so I'll make do with walking the long way to Lidl and back this evening to get some fresh air and stretch my legs.

Sunday and Monday look iffy as well, but Tuesday's forecast is okay so I will try and do at least 50 km that day.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Jan 14th - 50.2 km - 1 point
> https://www.strava.com/activities/831565277
> Jan 29th - 58.7 km - 1 point
> https://www.strava.com/activities/848034170
> ...


Unfortunately Feb ride dosnt count as it was off road !








Only joking 
Credit on doing 50km in this weather I'm stuck indoors feeling abit meh with a cold .Really want to sneak out to get 14 miles in for another 100m week but just feeling rough


----------



## tallliman (12 Feb 2017)

@13 rider, the curse of the 100mi weeks has struck you too then? I always feel a week isn't complete without 100 miles on the bike.

If you're not feeling good then don't go out, realistically it's only a target and one that there's a good reason for not meeting.


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Unfortunately Feb ride dosnt count as it was off road !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers buddy. It was tough going, with sideways sleet at times, but it had to be done..... I know you know that 

Get well soon btw


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Feb 2017)

Getting really vexed with this weather now - the "rain" today has turned out to be driving sleet and with the wind chill factored in it's been like -5. A big  to anyone who got out this weekend, but it simply wasn't happening for me.

So, this weekends riding has been indoors - an hour yesterday and another hour today. Fingers crossed that I can get out next weekend or the challenge might not even make it past month two this year.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Getting really vexed with this weather now - the "rain" today has turned out to be driving sleet and with the wind chill factored in it's been like -5. A big  to anyone who got out this weekend, but it simply wasn't happening for me.
> 
> So, this weekends riding has been indoors - an hour yesterday and another hour today. Fingers crossed that I can get out next weekend or the challenge might not even make it past month two this year.


No need to panic yet 2 weekends to play with suppose to be better next weekend . This was the first weekend in 7 months I haven't ridden a 50km ride combination of bad weather and a cold


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

I think I've made a mistake, out for a qualifying 32 Miller and it's a tad cold in this 20mph wind. I've stopped at bang on half way Mark at a farm shop cafe.







Btw, there is a third sausage curled around at the back and they ain't small.
I don't think I'm even gonna get going again let alone qualify.


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think I've made a mistake, out for a qualifying 32 Miller and it's a tad cold in this 20mph wind. I've stopped at bang on half way Mark at a farm shop cafe.
> 
> View attachment 337494
> 
> ...


There's no need to rush..... Unless you don't have lights!


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

I have lights

Not sure weather to love you or hate you for that.

Pics may help￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think I've made a mistake, out for a qualifying 32 Miller and it's a tad cold in this 20mph wind. I've stopped at bang on half way Mark at a farm shop cafe.
> 
> View attachment 337494
> 
> ...



Sausages look good - think you've overdone it with the veg though...


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Feb 2017)

I gave up at 50miles and turned back, it was just too windy for my old legs to make 62miles for the 100km...........


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think I've made a mistake, out for a qualifying 32 Miller and it's a tad cold in this 20mph wind. I've stopped at bang on half way Mark at a farm shop cafe.
> 
> View attachment 337494
> 
> ...



Self indulgent self quote....

I did it, I must have been nearly 2 hours in that cafe, very nice though it was it was a poor choice of mid ride grub. Anyway, left the premises and carried on unfortunatly about 10 miles into the wind finally turned round and with the wind on my back sailed into Canterbury, by this time it was home time for those at work and the very busy A28 when I got to the back of massive queue into town I filtered past hundreds of cars some on road then cycle path as I got closer in. 

Finished on 42 miles after pootling round town for a bit.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

@Katherine 

Blimey girl, you don't hang about...do you live here?


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Katherine
> 
> Blimey girl, you don't hang about...do you live here?


Mr K thinks that I do, whereas sometimes it takes me days to catch up on some of the threads. So, there are usually a mixture of out of date likes and current likes. Last night, I felt like I had caught up quite well with everyone.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Mr K thinks that I do, whereas sometimes it takes me days to catch up on some of the threads. So, there are usually a mixture of out of date likes and current likes. Last night, I felt like I had caught up quite well with everyone.



Well I kid you not you "liked" that post within 5 seconds of posting it.


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well I kid you not you "liked" that post within 5 seconds of posting it.


Ha ha! I think it's a bit OCD, checking the alerts before I turned off the phone. Once I had caught up, I didn't want to get behind again.


----------



## Renmurew (15 Feb 2017)

First cycle of February today and got 33 miles under my belt. Been away skiing at the end of January and then came home to a cold spell with frost most mornings and icy roads for days on end and howling winds the rest of the time, I was beginning to wonder when I would be able to make a start for February.

However, I had a day off today and the weather was perfect so made the most of it with a lovely cycle around the local area with a reward of a fruit scone on the way home. Tried to include a couple of hills in my route today as its only 10 weeks now till the Etape Loch Ness which includes a pretty tough 5 mile hill right in the middle of the 66 mile route. So, plenty of hill climbing coming up over the next few weeks in preparation for that. Yipee....NOT! lol


----------



## Hopey (17 Feb 2017)

I'll be here all day if I tried to describe today's point seeking ride with my usual essay. The solution: Bullet points!

https://www.strava.com/activities/869776468

Wife and I are at the inlaws for a night. Took the bike in the car and decided to do a ride here earlier this afternoon. New scenery!

Went from Falkirk - Stirling - Alloa - Clackmannanshire Bridge - Grangemouth - Falkirk. 99% of the trail was spent on NCN76.

40 miles, or 64km - my longest ride to date! 1 point.

Beautiful scenery, beautiful views. One of the nicest rides I've ever done.
Got lost. A lot. Lots of backtracking, but that's fine. Thank goodness for GoogleMaps. Anyone know the game "Did I miss the NCN sign?". A right fun gamble.

Noticed I lost my father in law's drink bottle after taking a wrong turn down a very rocky path. Only noticed when I was going back in the right direction. Back tracked down to the wrong path and eventually found it Phew!
Mud, wow. Almost slipped over an embankment to what could have been a grizzly end! Glad I got a crossbike/gravel grinder/adventure bike. A road bike simply couldn't have taken some of those paths. Wet, deep mud. Bike needs a good clean tomorrow!

Interacted with 3 other cyclitsts - 2 mountain bikers who I briefly joined and 1 other fella (see below point)
Got a puncture on the way back home, just outside Stirling. Had a spare tube, but my saddlebag pump was atrocious. Massive thanks to Derek from Linlithgow who stopped and let me use his pump. We had a lovely chat as he very patiently waited for me to change the tube [it was my first time changing one at roadside]. He also gave me directions home - a much better route than I had planned. If you're reading this Derek, bless you my friend. Interactions like that make rides a whole lot more memorable. 

Reminds me: I need to get myself a decent hand pump.

Also, I'm glad I practiced changing inner tubes at home. Forgot my tyre lever, but eventually managed to get it sorted. At least I know I can now change an inner tube at the side of the road.
Didn't expect to stay out so long. Was dark when I got home, and I was mostly on rural farm tracks with no street lighting. I need a more powerful front light!
Today was an adventure. A wonderful adventure, with it's own ups and downs. I bought the kind of bike I did (steel workhorse/do-it-all) for this exact purpose; to let me go anywhere and adventure. Puncture aside, my steed performed admirably. A wonderful day of cycling!


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> I'll be here all day if I tried to describe today's point seeking ride with my usual essay. The solution: Bullet points!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/869776468
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Well done. A great report too.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> I'll be here all day if I tried to describe today's point seeking ride with my usual essay. The solution: Bullet points!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/869776468
> 
> ...


Sound like an epic day nice write up


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Feb 2017)

I was planning on going out this morning, but my colds still hanging around so didn't bother. Only 1 weekend left for me to get my ride in! Hopefully I can get out next weekend eeek!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> I was planning on going out this morning, but my colds still hanging around so didn't bother. Only 1 weekend left for me to get my ride in! Hopefully I can get out next weekend eeek!


Nothing like a bit of Jepody to add to everyone excitement on the will of won't be do it question 
Good luck for next weekend


----------



## aferris2 (18 Feb 2017)

Got the February ride in at last. I was beginning to think I wouldn't get a chance in this short month. Going to see my Mum tomorrow who is not well so today was the only chance.
Not without its own problems though, but it was all my fault. I couldn't work out why my new Garmin wasn't guiding me round the course - until I realised I hadn't pressed START . It worked much better after that.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Feb 2017)

Finally bagged the February ride, a metric half - after the last few weeks I was getting a bit worried but it was a decent ride, if a bit slow - not surprising really given the lack of bike time lately. Still, they all count.

And only 6 weeks til I've got the 100-mile sportive...


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2017)

First 50 miler since the middle of November and don't I know it. Report in Your Ride Today thread.


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Feb 2017)

Jealous of all your rides today!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

Febs 50 miler in the bag another month of both 50km and 50miles 26 months in a row


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

One more weekend to go to get Febs rides in . We have 9 riders still to post a ride for Feb including the thread creator @ColinJ  . Let's get out there and post some rides


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

I appear to have jumped the gun another posts a ride 8 to go now


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> One more weekend to go to get Febs rides in . We have 9 riders still to post a ride for Feb including the thread creator @ColinJ  . Let's get out there and post some rides


I haven't been _completely_ lazy because I have done a couple of metric centuries so far this month which are featured in the metric century a month sister challenge. Having said that, it is my intention to post several 50 km/50 mile rides in _this_ challenge every month as well and I had forgotten that I hadn't done any yet!

Checking my records, I have done 5 other rides in Feb, all of which have been way under 50 km so I think that I _have_ been slacking really! I will go and do a 50 km ride later in the week. I am busy tomorrow; Tuesday morning looks like a good time for one.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

And another one crosses the one 7 riders to go now


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Feb 2017)

I've not been out on the bike in over 3 weeks, a combination of poor weather, wifey hogging the good cycling days while I babysat, and then I had a cold last weekend when it was my turn. No matter, we actually got out together today, I got my 50k for February and she got her first ever 50.

I may be on track for a 50 every month, but I'm certainly not troubling the points jersey!


----------



## L Q (25 Feb 2017)

Am I too late to join in?


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> Am I too late to join in?



Yes because you have to do the ride each month and you have missed Januarys.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> Am I too late to join in?


Not if you did at least one ride of either 50 km or 50 miles in January which you can post in the report thread. Good luck. Join anyway, even if you didn't do one in January, you just won't get a star.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> Am I too late to join in?


Hi @L Q as the challenges unofficial monitor your more than welcome to join at anytime . But to qualify for the star you have to complete Jan to Dec . If you completed a 50 km ride in Jan then post in the challenge thread and your off . If not your more than welcome to use the challenge as extra motivation to get some miles in . Feel free to join in were a friendly bunch .


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

2 more riders get Febs rides in
Well done @Houthakker and @steveindenmark for getting it done


----------



## L Q (26 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hi @L Q as the challenges unofficial monitor your more than welcome to join at anytime . But to qualify for the star you have to complete Jan to Dec . If you completed a 50 km ride in Jan then post in the challenge thread and your off . If not your more than welcome to use the challenge as extra motivation to get some miles in . Feel free to join in were a friendly bunch .


Will get them posted in the other thread, I have a few rides to include.

Can a commute count as I commute 22 miles each way and I often add a few more miles on the return journey.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> Will get them posted in the other thread, I have a few rides to include.
> 
> Can a commute count as I commute 22 miles each way and I often add a few more miles on the return journey.


I work on the principal if you think it counts it counts and the rule is half century in 24 hours . However I personally would not count my commutes as I believe if I cycle somewhere and change clothes then ride back it's not 1 ride but 2 . If you do 32 miles in 1 ride 1 way then fair enough .There is no prize for the points it just gives you a target to beat next year


----------



## L Q (26 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> I work on the principal if you think it counts it counts and the rule is half century in 24 hours . However I personally would not count my commutes as I believe if I cycle somewhere and change clothes then ride back it's not 1 ride but 2 . If you do 32 miles in 1 ride 1 way then fair enough .There is no prize for the points it just gives you a target to beat next year


I get you, I like the idea of targets for myself as that's what I failed on last year, 2015 was a decent year, 2016 was a disaster, 2017 is a kick up my arse year.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> Will get them posted in the other thread, I have a few rides to include.
> 
> Can a commute count as I commute 22 miles each way and I often add a few more miles on the return journey.


That's a personal choice. We have discussed that recently in this thread. Some people say no, I say yes! MY personal choice is to add up the total distance that I do between getting up and going to bed. Long distance audax riders don't have any problem with counting their '600s' as one ride even though they usually stop off for a kip somewhere mid-ride. 

My view is that the challenge is to get you riding greater total distances, not to see if you can manage to cope with a ride of 'x' miles/kms. 
Having distracted myself with 2 longer rides which I have used in the metric century a month challenge, I haven't actually done another 50 km ride yet this month and the last couple of days look cold, wet and windy so I will just have to get out and put up with it!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

ColinJ said:


> That's a personal choice. We have discussed that recently in this thread. Some people say no, I say yes! MY personal choice is to add up the total distance that I do between getting up and going to bed. Long distance audax riders don't have any problem with counting their '600s' as one ride even though they usually stop off for a kip somewhere mid-ride.
> 
> My view is that the challenge is to get you riding greater total distances, not to see if you can manage to cope with a ride of 'x' miles/kms.
> Having distracted myself with 2 longer rides which I have used in the metric century a month challenge, I haven't actually done another 50 km ride yet this month and the last couple of days look cold, wet and windy so I will just have to get out and put up with it!


I was going to give you a nudge I thought you forgot


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2017)

My mistake. She always tells me I am not allowed to make executive decisions.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> My mistake. She always tells me I am not allowed to make executive decisions.


If you talking about joining post start strictly speaking Steve you were correct . But we are a bit relaxed about the rules . Pretty certain the Imperial ton challenge you have to state your doing before you start


----------



## L Q (26 Feb 2017)

Cheers all, I will add some rides on, I will include my commutes for now purely for targets for myself.


----------



## Sbudge (27 Feb 2017)

Well, just to confuse things my 50km ride this month was a 100km! I'd already posted one for the century challenge thread so I put the second one here. I *was* planning to do a gentle half this weekend but weather and bikes conspired against a riding buddy so we did his century instead. Given the wind I *definitely* appreciated being able to draft for some of the time though. March is going to be a nightmare though, I reckon I'll only manage to do both if I do the half on a weekday afternoon and the century right after a transatlantic flight, madness.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2017)

Another one crosses the line  @Rustybucket . Still 2 riders to post 1 day to go


----------



## Spinney (27 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> I get you, I like the idea of targets for myself as that's what I failed on last year, 2015 was a decent year, 2016 was a disaster, 2017 is a kick up my arse year.


It's working quite well for me this year. I'd like to beat last year's points total, and I find myself, instead of going for a 20ish mile bimble, working out if I can make it 31 miles instead. Good luck with it!


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> Another one crosses the line  @Rustybucket . Still 2 riders to post 1 day to go



I made it, just!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2017)

I finally forced myself to go out this afternoon and do my ride! 

The weather was pretty bad this morning so I waited until the afternoon. It was still raining at 2 pm but the forecast was that it would dry up at around 3 pm. I took the forecasters at their word and started getting ready at 2:45 pm. I left the house at 3 pm and the rain had stopped. At 3:02 pm, the wintry showers started! 

Things looked iffy 'on the tops' so I decided to stick to the valley roads on my singlespeed bike.

Fortunately, after a few minutes of sleet and light hail, the weather quietened down again. I managed to get about an hour in before the rain returned and then I had about 40 minutes of alternating spells of rain and drizzle. All of this accompanied by a nagging, chilly wind and leaden skies. I wasn't really enjoying the ride but it had to be done.

I rode as far as the fringes of Burnley and then u-turned, rode back down through Todmorden and continued as far as Littleborough. As I was approaching the town, the sun started to peep out from behind the clouds and the sky turned blue. It is amazing how quickly a blue sky can lift my spirits and make me forget the old S.A.D.

I did another u-turn and headed for home. I had already worked out that I would be a couple of km short so I dropped my cycling bag off and picked up the rucksack that I use for shopping, plus my heavy-duty u-lock. I then headed off to Lidl to annoy customers at the trolley storage area. (I lock the bike up next to the trolleys and somehow managed to obstruct 3 shoppers who all politely told me that my bike was in their way. It WAS, so I had to move it over a bit.)

After doing my shopping and riding home I had done a total of 51 km.

I will NOT be so lazy in March! I have a long ride planned on Saturday but that will be counted for the metric century challenge. I'll do my best to get a 50+ km ride in soon after that.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Feb 2017)

Was starting to get twitchy about failing at month 2, as leg surgery at the end of last month and a host of other crap going on in my life meant an enforced absence of a month off my bike and most other cycling related stuff. Managed a boring 16km a week last Sunday, doing 7 circuits of roads surrounding a field at the front of our house, (mainly to satisy Mrs B the surgeon's efforts were not going to be destroyed by me rashly riding miles from home ). So the next step was obviously upping it to 50km . Luckily got it in yesterday before the weather started to turn bad.


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Was starting to get twitchy about failing at month 2, as leg surgery at the end of last month and a host of other crap going on in my life meant an enforced absence of a month off my bike and most other cycling related stuff. Managed a boring 16km a week last Sunday, doing 7 circuits of roads surrounding a field at the front of our house, (mainly to satisy Mrs B the surgeon's efforts were not going to be destroyed by me rashly riding miles from home ). So the next step was obviously upping it to 50km . Luckily got it in yesterday before the weather started to turn bad.


Well done!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2017)

Bingo full house everyone done 38 still in
Well done everyone it appears to have been a tough month for some with bad weather and health but you all did it 
It should get easier now


----------



## StuartG (28 Feb 2017)

Yep - this challenge is so unfair. Deepest winter is still confined to north of Watford. Whereas us southern softies can just go out for a ride anytime when the road isn't white and rain ain't forecast (and Feb was unusually dry and mild here) with just a few more layers than high summer whilst our colleagues may have to choose between failing or skating on ice. Plus being blown anyway but from behind on evil hills.

So while I hope to wear this year's stars with pride - they ain't the equal of many riders efforts here. Chapeau!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2017)

StuartG said:


> Yep - this challenge is so unfair. Deepest winter is still confined to north of Watford. Whereas us southern softies can just go out for a ride anytime when the road isn't white and rain ain't forecast (and Feb was unusually dry and mild here) with just a few more layers than high summer whilst our colleagues may have to choose between failing or skating on ice. *Plus being blown anyway but from behind on evil hills.*


Evil hills ... _WHAT_ evil hills? 







Oh, yeah, _THOSE_ evil hills! 

That is the profile of the ride planned for Saturday. It is a bit on the lumpy side ... Several ramps exceeding 15% and long stretches at 8-10%.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Mar 2017)

Oooh, that looks like a nice one. What's the total planned elevation? And any chance of the GPX? I can't ride it this weekend as I have to fly to Canada but it looks worth a trip when I get back.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Oooh, that looks like a nice one. What's the total planned elevation? And any chance of the GPX? I can't ride it this weekend as I have to fly to Canada but it looks worth a trip when I get back.


I could get my software to tell me the total but I think it overstates it so I always knock about 20% of that figure, and usually go by what I can see on the profile. I reckon it is about 2,000 metres.

I'll check the software anyway ... Yes, it says 2,426 metres, so 2,000 metres is about right. The other 400-odd metres would be due to minor undulations which I wouldn't count as actual climbs. You still have to ride over them, but I prefer to know the total for the significant climbs. If you include those bumps, then about 2,400 metres.

I have now edited my route to get it down below 500 trackpoints so it fits my old Garmin's track memory limit, and tidied up the autorouted points to fit junctions better. I have attached the GPX file below.

If you are going to come up to do one of my hilly routes, why not come up for another of my hilly forum rides? There is currently a list of 2017 rides in the signature under my posts. (The Cheshire and Waddington routes are much flatter, but most of the others would be as hilly as the one illustrated above.)


----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2017)

Got my March ride in early this month. Went to visit mum in her Chorley care home, took the hilly way back over Rivington and Horwich.
Vicious side winds had me all a wobble. And relax


----------



## Renmurew (1 Mar 2017)

I love it when the first of the month falls on my mid week day off and the weather plays ball by being really sunny with very little wind and lovely dry roads! I am trying to up my climbing over the next few weeks to get ready for the Etape Loch Ness so today I headed into the Angus hills and covered the 50K route of the first sportive I ever attempted back in 2015. I started from Edzell and headed out towards Kirkton of Menmure before turning towards Tannadice and then starting the first climb up Glen Ogil. Pleased to get up the hill despite being overtaken on the steepest part (about 8%) by three tractors, one after the other. Better yet when I got home I found I had a PB on the hill so perhaps I should ask them to meet me at the bottom of the hill next time! From there I had an undulating run towards the last climb of the route. Slow but steady got me to the top, although again with a PB, so really pleased about that and delighted to see an improvement in my hill fitness climbing abilities. I finished off with a really fast decent down the other side of the hill and a max speed just over 30mph before heading back towards Edzell.

All in all a lovely day in the sunshine enjoying some amazing countryside, 1669ft of climbing and lovely views and managed to cut 14 mins off my best time for this route last year. 

Got home, walked the dogs, cut the grass, cooked tea and now have my feet up with a coffee in hand.

Good luck to everyone for March.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2017)

Renmurew said:


> I love it when the first of the month falls on my mid week day off and the weather plays ball by being really sunny with very little wind and lovely dry roads! I am trying to up my climbing over the next few weeks to get ready for the Etape Loch Ness so today I headed into the Angus hills and covered the 50K route of the first sportive I ever attempted back in 2015. I started from Edzell and headed out towards Kirkton of Menmure before turning towards Tannadice and then starting the first climb up Glen Ogil. Pleased to get up the hill despite being overtaken on the steepest part (about 8%) by three tractors, one after the other. Better yet when I got home I found I had a PB on the hill so perhaps I should ask them to meet me at the bottom of the hill next time! From there I had an undulating run towards the last climb of the route. Slow but steady got me to the top, although again with a PB, so really pleased about that and delighted to see an improvement in my hill fitness climbing abilities. I finished off with a really fast decent down the other side of the hill and a max speed just over 30mph before heading back towards Edzell.
> 
> All in all a lovely day in the sunshine enjoying some amazing countryside, 1669ft of climbing and lovely views and managed to cut 14 mins off my best time for this route last year.
> 
> ...


Lovely report.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I could get my software to tell me the total but I think it overstates it so I always knock about 20% of that figure, and usually go by what I can see on the profile. I reckon it is about 2,000 metres.
> 
> I'll check the software anyway ... Yes, it says 2,426 metres, so 2,000 metres is about right. The other 400-odd metres would be due to minor undulations which I wouldn't count as actual climbs. You still have to ride over them, but I prefer to know the total for the significant climbs. If you include those bumps, then about 2,400 metres.
> 
> ...



Cool, as soon as I know where I'm going to be over the next few months I can arrange something (40,000 miles of business travel by May this year!) Many thanks indeed, looking forward to it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Cool, as soon as I know where I'm going to be over the next few months I can arrange something (40,000 miles of business travel by May this year!) Many thanks indeed, looking forward to it.


The little kink in the route at about 53 km is for a cafe stop at 'Craggies' (next door to Blazing Saddles bike shop). You could carry on down to one of the many cafes in Hebden Bridge instead but then you would have to tackle a stiff climb up the Heptonstall Rd from a cold start.

The Yorkshire Dales ride from Settle in July is always a special one. Book yourself a Dales weekend!


----------



## Spinney (2 Mar 2017)

March one ticked - my flat route along the Severn flood plain, but nice and sunny.


----------



## Domus (4 Mar 2017)

And another one in March. On a roll, 34.79 hilly miles


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 5/3/17 quack quack quack 55.7km or 35 miles in the cold and rain. Does this make me a proper cyclist now or just insane? Have to say I still enjoyed it.
> Overall 6 points
> Thorpe St Andrew Sprowston,Buxton,north Walsham,Tunstead,Wroxham,Salhouse and little extra loop to make sure I had completed more than 32 miles and home


Not insane you just have a half centuryitus to which there is no know cure  .The only thing you can do is keep to put off the craving . It's all @ColinJ fault for devising this addictive thread


----------



## Ice2911 (5 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Not insane you just have a half centuryitus to which there is no know cure  .The only thing you can do is keep to put off the craving . It's all @ColinJ fault for devising this addictive thread


I know what you mean, why did I do the extra loop? To make sure I was over the 50 km. last month I did a 61 mile ride and it didn't occur to me how close that was to my first ever 100km ride. So cross ( for a short time) when I should have been pleased with my longest ever ride. Can't wait for my next ride


----------



## Renmurew (5 Mar 2017)

Living at the top of a very steep hill means every cycle ride, no matter which direction I head off in, has its ups and downs, or should that be downs and ups? 

Down today was a fast 2 mile sprint down to the main Montrose-Brechin Road and then off past Friockheim (honestly I live in Scotland not Germany!) then out towards Dundee before turning off towards Forfar via Murton Farm which serves as a Children's petting zoo, airport and cafe. Met Mr R there as he flew in for a quick coffee and scone. Wonder if this counts as a date?  After refueling, I was back on the road through Forfar and then back out the other side of Rescobie Loch heading back towards Brechin. 

Up was the last 1.4 mile 300 foot climb back home. 

Cant help but remember the days when I had to put the bike in the car and drive to the bottom of the hill before heading out for a ride, such was the hill terror that gripped me at the thought of cycling back home. Now its just part of the thrill and at times I even look forward to it! 

Living at the bottom of a hill with no other way out but up would be soooo much worse .


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> I know what you mean, why did I do the extra loop? To make sure I was over the 50 km. last month I did a 61 mile ride and it didn't occur to me how close that was to my first ever 100km ride. So cross ( for a short time) when I should have been pleased with my longest ever ride. Can't wait for my next ride


Yes as a sufferer going into my third year .Today I went out for an hours recovery ride and somehow if turned into a 50 km ride for the challenge  . Over the last 2.5 years I have riden about 3 rides over the distance of 18 and less than 31.13 once I get past 18 I find the lure of another 50 km hard to resist


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Mar 2017)

Done March early! Phew dont have to worry this month now!

https://www.strava.com/activities/888220776


----------



## Domus (8 Mar 2017)

Got another 32 miles in today. Lovely day in South Lakes. A few days away at the caravan so out this morning into a westerly breeze, through Flookborough, Cartmel, up to Cartmel Fell Church. Fantastic views over Morcambe Bay in the sunshine and bright blue skies. Through Bowland Bridge and Crosthwaite and back to Grange via Meethop for fresh scone and clotted cream on the prom.

Retirement has its moments.


----------



## Spinney (9 Mar 2017)

I have to say that posting a ride in teh challenge thread, esp. if also posting in Your ride today, is a splendid way of getting 'likes'.
Not that I'm counting...


----------



## Katherine (9 Mar 2017)

Spinney said:


> I have to say that posting a ride in teh challenge thread, esp. if also posting in Your ride today, is a splendid way of getting 'likes'.
> Not that I'm counting...


----------



## Domus (10 Mar 2017)

Not a very bad forecast this morning in Sunny Grange. Mrs Domus walked to the station for the train to Arnside. We arranged to meet for elevenses then a look in the shops, a light lunch and then return.
Light to heavy drizzle all day. Very soggy when I turned up in a very damp Arnside, a wring out, hot chocolate and toasted tea cake then back on the bike for 17 more wet miles back to Grange.


----------



## Saluki (10 Mar 2017)

I didn't mean to do a 50km ride today. I actually meant to do a new 20 mile loop, which involves some climbing (which I am totally rubbish at), but you know how it is  The road riding, after 11 miles on the trail was rather fun. The first bit of hill is a bit sharpish and then it becomes a lower gradient. I had to stop half way up as my knee suddenly started nagging at me so I gave it a couple of mins while I looked at the view. When I then carried on, it was much better and didn't nag again until a long old draggy hill before the glorious downhill all the way back to Egloshayle.
I thought that I'd do a couple more and spin my legs a bit in a warm down but I got chatting with someone and, before I knew it, I was half way to Padstow so I rode the rest of the way there. Had a natter with another cyclist at Padstow, while I was munching the half a granola bar I had left after eating the first half 15 miles or so earlier, he was very chatty until he asked what my bike was and was it a Spesh? When I said my lovely Eric is a Planet X CX bike (and not even a roadie let alone a Spesh) he was a bit huffy and muttered something about him having standards. He might have standards but he doesn't have manners. Rude  Then another chap came along, with his Chihuahua and was telling me about his ride on Sunday, in the storm and torrential rain. I was out in that as well so know how awful it was out. He too asked if my bike was a Spesh, a Tricross this time. What is it about Speshes? People are obsessed!
The last 5 miles into that stiff headwind, wasn't my idea of fun. I got home eventually though, the last mile was just awful as the wind was definitely getting blowier.

It wasn't until I put my ride on the other thread that I realised that it's exactly a month since I last did one. The weather has been awful so I wasn't able to do another last month but I am hopeful for this month.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2017)

Saluki said:


> I didn't mean to do a 50km ride today. I actually meant to do a new 20 mile loop, which involves some climbing (which I am totally rubbish at), but you know how it is  The road riding, after 11 miles on the trail was rather fun. The first bit of hill is a bit sharpish and then it becomes a lower gradient. I had to stop half way up as my knee suddenly started nagging at me so I gave it a couple of mins while I looked at the view. When I then carried on, it was much better and didn't nag again until a long old draggy hill before the glorious downhill all the way back to Egloshayle.
> I thought that I'd do a couple more and spin my legs a bit in a warm down but I got chatting with someone and, before I knew it, I was half way to Padstow so I rode the rest of the way there. Had a natter with another cyclist at Padstow, while I was munching the half a granola bar I had left after eating the first half 15 miles or so earlier, he was very chatty until he asked what my bike was and was it a Spesh? When I said my lovely Eric is a Planet X CX bike (and not even a roadie let alone a Spesh) he was a bit huffy and muttered something about him having standards. He might have standards but he doesn't have manners. Rude  Then another chap came along, with his Chihuahua and was telling me about his ride on Sunday, in the storm and torrential rain. I was out in that as well so know how awful it was out. He too asked if my bike was a Spesh, a Tricross this time. What is it about Speshes? People are obsessed!
> The last 5 miles into that stiff headwind, wasn't my idea of fun. I got home eventually though, the last mile was just awful as the wind was definitely getting blowier.
> 
> It wasn't until I put my ride on the other thread that I realised that it's exactly a month since I last did one. The weather has been awful so I wasn't able to do another last month but I am hopeful for this month.


Will you miss the camel trail if and when you move ? . By the way is your a bike spesh ?


----------



## Saluki (10 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Will you miss the camel trail if and when you move ? . By the way is your a bike spesh ?


I will not miss the trail, I'm pretty bored with it now as Hubster likes to ride up and down to the exclusion of everywhere else. We've been here a year so I've had the best part of 2000 miles up and down the thing.

I'll just ignore the other question


----------



## Spinney (10 Mar 2017)

I love it... Your 'I didn't meant to do a 50 km ride...' sounds just like 'It came off in my hand, miss, honest' or 'it fell of the back of a lorry, honest, constable!' 

(my bike's *not* a spesh...)


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2017)

My bikes are not 'Speshs' either.

For largely the same reasons my car isn't a BMW....


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2017)

Spinney said:


> I love it... Your 'I didn't meant to do a 50 km ride...' sounds just like 'It came off in my hand, miss, honest' or 'it fell of the back of a lorry, honest, constable!'
> 
> (my bike's *not* a spesh...)


I had a nice 21-er planned and that is what I meant to do. Being a rubbish climber I thought that my legs might be really tired and that 20 miles would do. It wasn't until I got back to our wee town and decided to do the warm down, that I realised that I had a lot more in my legs than I thought. I've been riding shorter rides, with hills, of late, to really make an effort to find some hill legs. A couple of times I have actually thought 'I fancy riding up that hill' so I have then gone and done it. It's happened twice in a week now . I've changed the cassette on my CX for something more sensible for the terrain. Changed my cassette and derailleur on the roadie to help as well.

I have had a Spesh, in the past. My Hardrock was a useful bit of kit and I had a lot of fun on him but sold him to fund the lure of a CX bike


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Mar 2017)

Finally got my half in for March - sadly just a metric one though. I had set out hoping to get an imperial half in, but a combination of a stiff (and unforecast) headwind for far too much of the ride and lack of time on the bike combined to see me max out at 42.24 miles (67.97km).

Still, they all count. Only 3 weeks until I'm riding that 100 mile sportive...


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> *Running total - 4 points *- this isn't looking great so far this year...


But your still in  .The weather getting better 



NorthernDave said:


> Finally got my half in for March - sadly just a metric one though. I had set out hoping to get an imperial half in, but a combination of a stiff (and unforecast) headwind for far too much of the ride and lack of time on the bike combined to see me max out at 42.24 miles (67.97km).
> 
> Still, they all count. Only 3 weeks until I'm riding that 100 mile sportive...


You'll be fine take it steady at the start


----------



## aferris2 (11 Mar 2017)

March ride is done - just about managed an imperial half today. A visit from the fairy at 30 miles made me wonder if I would get to 50, but after changing the inner tube I felt happier. The only problem was that with 7 miles still to go it was flat again. Pumped it up again and it held until I got home. It's a very well used tube so it could be a previous repair failing. I'm going to fit a new chain and casette tomorrow so will have a good look then.
The standard of driving reached a new low today. I counted 4 close passes on straight wide roads with no on-coming traffic. Surely it's not too much effort to get a wheel the other side of the white lines (is it?).


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> My bikes are not 'Speshs' either.
> 
> For largely the same reasons my car isn't a BMW....


My car isn't a car, it's a bike, and it _IS_ a 'Spesh'!


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2017)

Well, a good day today - the first time this year that I've got back to back halves in on consecutive days. 

Hard work at times and not helped by a higher than average numpty driver count. But I'm getting there and that's the main thing.

And on a happier note, easily the best weather of the year and once the sun got out it was so warm I had to stop and take my jacket off  I could get used to this.


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Mar 2017)

Got my March 50 km in today on the back of two 100 km rides for the 100 km challenge on Friday & Saturday. The legs were feeling the last two days of cycling, but I just had to make the most of the weather 

255 km bagged in three days and 1085 km in thirteen rides for 2017, averaging 83.5 km per ride 

Never in my wildest dreams....


----------



## Bazzer (12 Mar 2017)

Hospital (again!) for me on Wednesday and am not sure when the surgeon will say I can ride again, so the auditor, aka @13 rider can look along the shelves of ride hour glass timers and turn mine over for next month. 
I have included a commute, but am slightly uncomfortable with it because of the time between the outward and return journeys. There is no chance of me getting the max points, so I look at it as upping my points to beat next year.

Had to do a factory reset on my Garmin after my commute as on the journey home I noticed the declared travelling speed was all over the place; anywhere between 4 and 19mph . What was more annoying was I know my commute is between 34.4 and 35 miles depending upon my route. Close to home the mileage was still less than 30 and a loop I know is several miles barely scraped me a couple of miles. I suppose on the positive side, it made my legs do more miles than might otherwise have been the case.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

All the best @Bazzer hope everything goes ok . You got Marches done so 6 weeks before an April ride is due . Get healed first don't rush your recovery


----------



## Domus (15 Mar 2017)

Out again, this time in sunshine. Went to visit mum in Chorley, challenged myself by going over the moors through Belmont and Abbey Village.
Light lunch at Rivington Barn before yet another climb in the sun over Chorley Old Road.
Really enjoyed it, the sun makes such a difference.  Might just be getting a bit fitter, hope so, off to Tuscany in April. 

Forgot to say 41 miles.


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Mar 2017)

Beautiful day, so I rode out to the Wizard at Nether Alderley, using the popular Artists Lane route.
Nice to see plenty of bike riders out enjoying the weather...... 40miles there and back.


----------



## kapelmuur (15 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Beautiful day, so I rode out to the Wizard at Nether Adderley, using the popular Artists Lane route.
> Nice to see plenty of bike riders out enjoying the weather...... 40miles there and back.



Artists Lane, every time I ride up it I'm slower. Getting to the stage where I could walk up it faster.


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Mar 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Artists Lane, every time I ride up it I'm slower. Getting to the stage where I could walk up it faster.


Yes, walking might be faster for me too, I've got a 22T ring on my front triple, so I'm very, very slow, but no rush, I'm enjoying the ride. I tried Mow Cop this week, walked a bit and then gave up.. 

I see that the new link road is open between the M56 and M6. The A556 is quieter and they're converting it to single lane......


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2017)

A local pal is back from his winter in Texas. He called round in today's sunny conditions and together we did a favourite local loop which starts with a gentle warm-up on the A646 towards Burnley (undulating but gradually uphill), and finishes with a nice downhill back along the same road in the other direction. In between we tackled a scenic rollercoaster of a route, with some short steep climbs and several much longer, easier ones. Nearly 1,000 metres of climbing crammed into just 56 km of road.

Highlights of the ride: The sunshine, the scenery, and my slowly improving fitness.

Lowlights: (1) A psychotic idiot driver who overtook us at 80+ kph (50+ mph) about 60 cm from my right elbow. It was on a quick downhill section of narrow road and wind noise prevented either of us hearing the car approach. I know that it was lunacy rather than stupidity because the driver immediately cut back in front of me and gave me 'the finger' as the car shot off into the distance. (2) A second close pass startled my pal. I suspect that the driver of that car was merely an idiot. He didn't show signs of deliberately trying to kill my friend, just a lack of awareness of how poor his driving was ...


----------



## kapelmuur (17 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, walking might be faster for me too, I've got a 22T ring on my front triple, so I'm very, very slow, but no rush, I'm enjoying the ride. I tried Mow Cop this week, walked a bit and then gave up..
> 
> I see that the new link road is open between the M56 and M6. The A556 is quieter and they're converting it to single lane......



I struggle on anything over about 12%, so I wouldn't even attempt Mow Cop. 

The new link road has made it easier and safer to get from Tatton Park towards High Legh, I like the route from Rostherne over the new bridge at Millington Lane.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Mar 2017)

Rode the 'short' Vélo 29 York - Leeds - York Sportive* today, bagging 65.3km / 40.58 miles, so that's another half century in the bag. 
That headwind was a killer though - it reached 20mph at times and due to the route we had it in our faces for pretty much all the outbound section of the loop, plus some extra bits just for fun. It was good when it was finally behind us, but those bits seemed few and far between. At least it was about as flat a ride as you can do in Yorkshire, with just 1,177ft of climbing.
And for a change we got finished just before the forecast rain reached us - I can only imagine how grim it was for anyone doing the 'long' course up through Harewood into the Washburn Valley and beyond...there are some big hills out that way on a wet and windy day 

A full report will appear in the _'Your ride today'_ thread at some point.

* - visits Leeds postcodes, but not _really_ Leeds, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Rustybucket (19 Mar 2017)

Getting the hang of this challenge now! Another 50k done. 3 weekends in a row now!

https://www.strava.com/activities/9...-404E-936B-A3A18F86A5B2?hl=en-US&v=1489923526


----------



## tallliman (19 Mar 2017)

50k today and an unplanned lunch stop at Nice Pies, no scones but a lovely bit of sponge cake and the regulation (for me) tuna sandwich. Only disappointment was seeing the new red velvet cake that was finished as I was leaving....was tempted to stay longer!

Last 15 miles heading back were horrid into that wind and probably put pay to me going to a 50mi ride. Still, it was good fun overall.


----------



## Hopey (19 Mar 2017)

Came off the bike a couple of weeks ago, really hurt my wrist and knee. Still hurts to ride. I've got 12 days to get back on and get a 32 miler in or I'm out! I can do it...


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Mar 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Came off the bike a couple of weeks ago, really hurt my wrist and knee. Still hurts to ride. I've got 12 days to get back on and get a 32 miler in or I'm out! I can do it...


 Nightmare! Get well soon.


----------



## L Q (20 Mar 2017)

Managed a 53 mile day, 21 with a break for a spot of work then 32 miles on the way home, was only going back home but my legs felt good so I decided to do a few more miles.

Quite chuffed with myself and my willpower.


----------



## Sbudge (20 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Rode the 'short' Vélo 29 York - Leeds - York Sportive* today, bagging 65.3km / 40.58 miles, so that's another half century in the bag.
> That headwind was a killer though - it reached 20mph at times and due to the route we had it in our faces for pretty much all the outbound section of the loop, plus some extra bits just for fun. It was good when it was finally behind us, but those bits seemed few and far between. At least it was about as flat a ride as you can do in Yorkshire, with just 1,177ft of climbing.
> And for a change we got finished just before the forecast rain reached us - I can only imagine how grim it was for anyone doing the 'long' course up through Harewood into the Washburn Valley and beyond...there are some big hills out that way on a wet and windy day
> 
> ...



Windy down here too this weekend. Sustained 20+ mph all day Sunday with gusts up to 40+. At one point I was in the 'right' gearing for a 6% gradient...on the flat. <1200ft in Yorkshire?? How on earth did you manage that?


----------



## Sbudge (20 Mar 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Came off the bike a couple of weeks ago, really hurt my wrist and knee. Still hurts to ride. I've got 12 days to get back on and get a 32 miler in or I'm out! I can do it...



Good luck! You can definitely do it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Mar 2017)

Where I've so far tried to get each month's qualifying ride in early, for multiple reasons I've now achieved nothing at all in March. Not a position I want to be in, it now puts pressure on for next weekend being all or nothing.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Mar 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Windy down here too this weekend. Sustained 20+ mph all day Sunday with gusts up to 40+. At one point I was in the 'right' gearing for a 6% gradient...on the flat. <1200ft in Yorkshire?? How on earth did you manage that?



The Vale of York is surprisingly flat - in a couple of weeks I'm doing the Vale Vélo that starts at the same place but heads in the opposite direction into the Wolds. That's got nearly 4,000ft of climbing!


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2017)

Good luck to those of you who are hoping to do their qualifying rides this week / weekend.


----------



## Spinney (21 Mar 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Came off the bike a couple of weeks ago, really hurt my wrist and knee. Still hurts to ride. I've got 12 days to get back on and get a 32 miler in or I'm out! I can do it...


I did that to myself twice last year (well, only one was a bike-related injury) - both times I had luckily done a half century at the beginning of the month so I had around 6 weeks to recover. Now I try and get in at least an easy one (i.e. no significant hills) at the beginning of each month!


----------



## Sbudge (21 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> The Vale of York is surprisingly flat - in a couple of weeks I'm doing the Vale Vélo that starts at the same place but heads in the opposite direction into the Wolds. That's got nearly 4,000ft of climbing!



We live on the edge of the Chiltern's ridge. Sunday's ride had about 5,700 feet of climbing, if I'd taken a similar parallel route just 1 mile further north it would have been under 1,000 feet of climbing (my wife thinks I'm mad).


----------



## Sbudge (21 Mar 2017)

Spinney said:


> I did that to myself twice last year (well, only one was a bike-related injury) - both times I had luckily done a half century at the beginning of the month so I had around 6 weeks to recover. Now I try and get in at least an easy one (i.e. no significant hills) at the beginning of each month!



I had an 'encounter' with a car this time last year that cracked a rib. The irony was I could ride within a week but couldn't cough, laugh etc (or sleep for that matter)... which was fine until I swallowed a fly on my first big ride after the accident!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Came off the bike a couple of weeks ago, really hurt my wrist and knee. Still hurts to ride. I've got 12 days to get back on and get a 32 miler in or I'm out! I can do it...


Just catching up on posts and just seen this good luck on getting your ride in . Hope your get back to full fittness quickly


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2017)

Still a few days to go but only one weekend 4 rides yet to post a March ride awaiting @cosmicbike ,@steveindenmark and @CanucksTraveller and the injured @RealDealWheel good luck on getting your rides in .
Just a polite reminder please create a new post when you complete a new months ride to save me trawlling through all the pages looking for rides . Many thanks


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Mar 2017)

Im busy Dot watching but I will get it in at the weekend


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Still a few days to go but only one weekend 4 rides yet to post a March ride awaiting @cosmicbike ,@steveindenmark and @CanucksTraveller and the injured @RealDealWheel good luck on getting your rides in .
> Just a polite reminder please create a new post when you complete a new months ride to save me trawlling through all the pages looking for rides . Many thanks



Hoping to get it done this weekend, had a few days off the bike this week looking after sick lad, but Sat/Sun should be good to go


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Mar 2017)

There's a rumour going round that there's going to be good weather at the weekend.
Maybe even good enough to get the best bike out of hibernation...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Still a few days to go but only one weekend 4 rides yet to post a March ride awaiting @cosmicbike ,@steveindenmark and @CanucksTraveller and the injured @RealDealWheel good luck on getting your rides in .
> Just a polite reminder please create a new post when you complete a new months ride to save me trawlling through all the pages looking for rides . Many thanks



I've got a place marker in for Sunday, although I'm also owed a days leave before the month is up so I could get out Monday or Tuesday as well. Plenty of scope yet.


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Mar 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I like the route from Rostherne over the new bridge at Millington Lane.



Another dry, but breezy day, so I got on the bike for a 34 mile ride to Tatton park via Millington Lane and then onto Lewis Carroll's Birth site.

@kapelmuur, yes, thanks, I tried out Millington Lane, it's fantastic, the A556 is closed, so no traffic, yippee.....................


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2017)

Another metric half for the challenge today and a couple of firsts - my first ride to Otley this year and the first ride on the Pro Carbon this year as well. It really is a cracking bike and I'd almost forgotten how good it is to ride.
I felt the higher gearing on the climbs, but I really exploited the benefits on the descents - along with the stopping power of the disc brakes 

Great weather too, which is apparently set for more of the same tomorrow - so it would be rude not to take advantage, wouldn't it?


----------



## Domus (25 Mar 2017)

Feeling very pleased with myself, managed my first 50 miler today. Lovely day for it too. 
Up to Edenfield and through Rawtenstall to Burnley then a really nice section to Todmorden for awful coffee and a decent Toasted Teacake. To Hollingworth Lake then Rochdale and home via Bury. It was coming up a bit short so I carried on into Bolton for a loop to get the milage up to 52.4.

Home in time to mow two lawns and make the tea. Must be careful or my halo might slip.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2017)

Domus said:


> Feeling very pleased with myself, managed my first 50 miler today. Lovely day for it too.
> Up to Edenfield and through Rawtenstall to Burnley then a really nice section to Todmorden for awful coffee and a decent Toasted Teacake. To Hollingworth Lake then Rochdale and home via Bury. It was coming up a bit short so I carried on into Bolton for a loop to get the milage up to 52.4.
> 
> Home in time to mow two lawns and make the tea. Must be careful or my halo might slip.


Well done  this thread certainly gets poeple out putting the miles in which it was intended to do


----------



## tallliman (25 Mar 2017)

Well done @Domus, as with all these things, the first one is the hardest but then you'll think..."only 12 more for a metric ton, not much really!"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> Well done @Domus, as with all these things, the first one is the hardest but then you'll think..."only 12 more for a metric ton, not much really!"



and then you get to the stage where you think, only another 38 for an imperial


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and then you get to the stage where you think, only another 38 for an imperial


Then you think another 28miles and thats 200km . Let's face it @Domus your doomed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Then you think another 28miles and thats 200km . Let's face it @Domus your doomed



It's not that bad


(its only 24 and a bit miles extra)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Then you think another 28miles and thats 200km . Let's face it @Domus your doomed


And then you realise that it is only another 30 or so kms to ride from Todmorden to Coventry ... 

(I intend to ride there and back on 2 days in June but I got a bit of a reality check today when I rode less than half the distance and less than half the climbing and felt pretty tired at the end.)


----------



## Renmurew (25 Mar 2017)

Completed my first 100k Audax of the year today - and my first ever multiple point ride - and what a scorcher of a day it was. Definitely was a day for suntan lotion today.

The weather today could not have been better and after registering at the cafe at Asda in Forfar, it was onto the bike and off towards Perth Airfield taking in some lovely quiet back roads along the way. I wish I had stopped to take some pictures because the view out over the Tay valley was pretty spectacular with a snow capped Schiehallion dominating the skyline. However, I was too busy checking my route sheet to make sure I was following the right roads to get there and didnt want to miss any of the control questions on the way.

We had a stop at the cafe at Perth Airfield, met up with Mr R again as it was a lovely flying day, so nice that our hobbies could coincide again! Then off towards Scone, heading back through Coupar Angus and Meigle before arriving back at Forfar to complete the 100k.

Dont expect to have any trouble getting to sleep tonight, but I might just feel the effects of the loss of an hour of sleep more than usual after today!


----------



## steverob (26 Mar 2017)

Started this post on my phone while waiting to be rescued by the wife, but now I'm home I might as well finish it on the computer. Had planned a 55 mile ride today with the possibility of more depending on how I felt towards the end.

Was doing okay up until the halfway mark, when while climbing a short sharp hill, I somehow got a large twig caught up in my rear mech. Stopped the bike and fished it out sharpish but there didn't seem to be any obvious damage. However over the next two miles I started noticed grinding noises when changing between my big and small rings (which I was doing a lot as unfortunately the terrain was very hilly in this area) before then experiencing gear slippage on the rear cassette, which then got more and more frequent. Stopped and took another look and thought that the chain may have had a little kink in it, but wasn't 100% sure and still couldn't see any further damage.

As I was in the middle of nowhere at this point, while I was tempted to call it a day in case I did any more damage, thought that it was best that I at least tried to press on to the next town as that would make me easier to find if I had to give up - that was possibly a mistake. Within another half mile it all came tumbling down - the whole rear mech sheared off and crashed into my back wheel. Fortunately I was only doing about 8 mph uphill at the time so an immediate stop wasn't too problematic (just a minute earlier I was coming downhill at almost 25 mph, which would have been possibly lethal to me).

Called the wife to pick me up and walked the bike about 20 minutes to a nearby station - annoyingly it's a station I could have used my season ticket from to get home, except I don't bring my wallet with me on rides. Got a chance to look at the damage while I waited, but not being very mechanically minded, I'm not sure what it was I should be looking for. Did note that one of the teeth on one of the cogs in the rear mech was completely broken, but don't know if that happened when the twig hit me initially, or when this hit part my wheel later on. Sure the LBS will tell me when I take it in sometime next week.

The only thing even approaching "good" news is that this all happened just after I passed the 50km mark, so at least I can claim one point for this ride!


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2017)

steverob said:


> Started this post on my phone while waiting to be rescued by the wife, but now I'm home I might as well finish it on the computer. Had planned a 55 mile ride today with the possibility of more depending on how I felt towards the end.
> 
> Was doing okay up until the halfway mark, when while climbing a short sharp hill, I somehow got a large twig caught up in my rear mech. Stopped the bike and fished it out sharpish but there didn't seem to be any obvious damage. However over the next two miles I started noticed grinding noises when changing between my big and small rings (which I was doing a lot as unfortunately the terrain was very hilly in this area) before then experiencing gear slippage on the rear cogs, which then got more and more frequent. Stopped and took another look and thought that the chain may have had a little kink in it, but wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> ...



That's a like for the post and getting the 50k in, not for your mechanical problems!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

steverob said:


> Started this post on my phone while waiting to be rescued by the wife, but now I'm home I might as well finish it on the computer. Had planned a 55 mile ride today with the possibility of more depending on how I felt towards the end.
> 
> Was doing okay up until the halfway mark, when while climbing a short sharp hill, I somehow got a large twig caught up in my rear mech. Stopped the bike and fished it out sharpish but there didn't seem to be any obvious damage. However over the next two miles I started noticed grinding noises when changing between my big and small rings (which I was doing a lot as unfortunately the terrain was very hilly in this area) before then experiencing gear slippage on the rear cogs, which then got more and more frequent. Stopped and took another look and thought that the chain may have had a little kink in it, but wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> ...


As above a like for getting out not your mechanical Hope the bike quickly fixable and not to wallet depleting


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Mar 2017)

steverob said:


> Started this post on my phone while waiting to be rescued by the wife, but now I'm home I might as well finish it on the computer. Had planned a 55 mile ride today with the possibility of more depending on how I felt towards the end.
> 
> Was doing okay up until the halfway mark, when while climbing a short sharp hill, I somehow got a large twig caught up in my rear mech. Stopped the bike and fished it out sharpish but there didn't seem to be any obvious damage. However over the next two miles I started noticed grinding noises when changing between my big and small rings (which I was doing a lot as unfortunately the terrain was very hilly in this area) before then experiencing gear slippage on the rear cogs, which then got more and more frequent. Stopped and took another look and thought that the chain may have had a little kink in it, but wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> ...



Scary stuff 

Glad you came out of it unscathed


----------



## Domus (26 Mar 2017)

Thanks for your kind and encouraging words. 
Off to the caravan at Grange on Tuesday a couple of hilly rides on the cards.
Feeling more comfortable on the bike now, the speed on decents is creeping up resisting the brakes more, it's taken longer than I anticipated but hey ho. 
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Mar 2017)

After yesterdays 40 mile blast with the lads, I thought something a little slower should be had today. Decided to get the steel bike out and give it a run. I only planned to get a hour in on her, but because it was so nice out I went for the 50km. First time this year i`v had me legs out


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Mar 2017)

Renmurew said:


> Living at the top of a very steep hill means every cycle ride, no matter which direction I head off in, has its ups and downs, or should that be downs and ups?
> 
> Down today was a fast 2 mile sprint down to the main Montrose-Brechin Road and then off past Friockheim (honestly I live in Scotland not Germany!) then out towards Dundee before turning off towards Forfar via Murton Farm which serves as a Children's petting zoo, airport and cafe. Met Mr R there as he flew in for a quick coffee and scone. Wonder if this counts as a date?  After refueling, I was back on the road through Forfar and then back out the other side of Rescobie Loch heading back towards Brechin.
> 
> ...



You mean like I do in Dover. At sea level, every direction out of town is a good mile up hill to the cliff top. Then it really mugs you off as once you are at the top every direction is down .


----------



## Sbudge (26 Mar 2017)

Interesting 'half' today. Came down with Bell's Palsy a few days ago and it's proved a bit of a b***er getting used to. Lovely ride but a distinct lack of common sense made me pick an evening route along the canal. Beautiful but clouds of midges don't work well when you've no blink reflex!


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2017)

Well done for getting out despite the palsy! Hope everything gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2017)

steverob said:


> Started this post on my phone while waiting to be rescued by the wife, but now I'm home I might as well finish it on the computer. Had planned a 55 mile ride today with the possibility of more depending on how I felt towards the end.
> 
> Was doing okay up until the halfway mark, when while climbing a short sharp hill, I somehow got a large twig caught up in my rear mech. Stopped the bike and fished it out sharpish but there didn't seem to be any obvious damage. However over the next two miles I started noticed grinding noises when changing between my big and small rings (which I was doing a lot as unfortunately the terrain was very hilly in this area) before then experiencing gear slippage on the rear cogs, which then got more and more frequent. Stopped and took another look and thought that the chain may have had a little kink in it, but wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> ...


Oh know! Yikes.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 26th March Wiggle Spring Classic 75 mile, 120km ( first ever metric century)
> I'm guessing this counts as 2 points
> So total 9


3 points 
1 for a 50km ,2 for a 50 mile ,3 for a 100 km ,4 for a 100 miler


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> 3 points
> 1 for a 50km ,2 for a 50 mile ,3 for a 100 km ,4 for a 100 miler


Thank you so total 10


----------



## Sbudge (27 Mar 2017)

steverob said:


> Started this post on my phone while waiting to be rescued by the wife, but now I'm home I might as well finish it on the computer. Had planned a 55 mile ride today with the possibility of more depending on how I felt towards the end.
> 
> Was doing okay up until the halfway mark, when while climbing a short sharp hill, I somehow got a large twig caught up in my rear mech. Stopped the bike and fished it out sharpish but there didn't seem to be any obvious damage. However over the next two miles I started noticed grinding noises when changing between my big and small rings (which I was doing a lot as unfortunately the terrain was very hilly in this area) before then experiencing gear slippage on the rear cogs, which then got more and more frequent. Stopped and took another look and thought that the chain may have had a little kink in it, but wasn't 100% sure.
> 
> ...



Plenty of Kudos for getting the 50km Steve but a right pain with the mech.Let me know if I can help! (Admit it, it's deliberate sabotage so you can grab the Enigma again! :-) )


----------



## Sbudge (27 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well done for getting out despite the palsy! Hope everything gets back to normal soon.



Thanks, stubbornness wins over common sense any day! Docs say 1-3 months should see improvement and 95% recover in 6 months. Annoying and tiring more than anything serious really.


----------



## steverob (27 Mar 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Plenty of Kudos for getting the 50km Steve but a right pain with the mech.Let me know if I can help! (Admit it, it's deliberate sabotage so you can grab the Enigma again! :-) )


You see, I'm encouraging you to start riding the Engima again as soon as possible, so that I can't be tempted into using it!

Getting to 50km was a sheer fluke - I make it I was just 250m past that point when the bike finally gave up on me (the incident that probably caused the damage happened about 3-4km beforehand).


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2017)

Tested my new inexpensive (£20) Exustar road bike pedals today with a 40(ish) mile very slow ride. They have Look type cleats, I have the MTB clip-less pedals on my other shoes, but these new ones have enormously improved my duck walking abilities, à la Chuck Berry (RIP).

Good review of the pedals here:
https://magazine.bikesoup.com/review-exustar-pedals-e-pr100pp-sport-look-keo-style/


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Mar 2017)

Another 50k yesterday! Smashing March. Getting abit bored of doing the same route now thou!

Hopefully start increasing my miles soon, just need my hamstring to get better.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Mar 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Docs say 1-3 months should see improvement and 95% recover in 6 months. Annoying and tiring more than anything serious really.


I had never heard of Bell's Palsy until a colleague developed it, and then my dad did too, a month or so later. Both experienced the same rate of progress that your doctor described. GWS!


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Tested my new inexpensive (£20) Exustar road bike pedals today with a 40(ish) mile very slow ride. They have Look type cleats, I have the MTB clip-less pedals on my other shoes, but these new ones have enormously improved my duck walking abilities, à la Chuck Berry (RIP).
> 
> Good review of the pedals here:
> https://magazine.bikesoup.com/review-exustar-pedals-e-pr100pp-sport-look-keo-style/
> ...



Liked for the Chuck Berry reference


----------



## Sbudge (27 Mar 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I had never heard of Bell's Palsy until a colleague developed it, and then my dad did too, a month or so later. Both experienced the same rate of progress that your doctor described. GWS!



Thanks Colin. Just something to learn to live with for a bit I reckon, there are folk with far more on their plates to deal with. :-)


----------



## Saluki (30 Mar 2017)

I managed over 57km today. Had I know that I was 100 metres off 58km I might have done the extra but it had started to rain (chucking it down) and the wind had got up a bit.
I haven't been able to ride since Saturday night as work on Sunday just exhausted me and I walked about 25,000 steps and I got hit for an extra shift on Monday and it was all I could do to walk the dogs. I was tucked up and asleep by 9pm. Tuesday and Wednesday had filthy weather and a bit windy too so I was getting fed up and just couldn't bring myself to use the turbo trainer.
Today it was chilly in the morning and then the sun came out so I thought that I'd just pop up to the Snails Pace and have a coffee (It's gone up from £2.10 to £2.90 for a ploosher pot for 1  ). The first mile was hell, the second one was only mildly hideous and then I hit the new tarmac and forgot about feeling sorry for myself and sluggish and watched birds, looked at horses, waved to dog walkers, horse riders and other cyclists. I stopped briefly when I ran out of tarmac and got to a scabbled surface as I hit a pothole and hurt my wrist. I chatted to a nice lady with a Labrador youngster, then carried on. No more tarmac but the surface was better except for Hellandbridge as that is a PITA, literally. I stood on my pedals to go over that bit.
I had my coffee and Hubster met me there to pay for the coffee and to walk the dogs up there too. I decided to ride home and not go back in the car as originally planned. I had a lovely ride back (birds, horses, cows, potholes) and got to my place having done 24 miles, so I decided to go to Padstow and get another 50km ride in for the month. Getting there was brilliant. Getting back not so brilliant as the wind had got up and it started to rain about a third of the way home and it was dang hard work. I did go around the block to do a flat 36 miles, as 35.8 is just rude.
Now I only have to ride for 35 minutes to do my weekly (Jan, Feb & March) challenge.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Mar 2017)

Ongoing BP gloom and the prospect of 10 days of cycle-free business travel ahead meant that I just said "sod it" and went for a ride today. Weather was lovely and the first 40-50km pretty much perfect. After that a persistent 15mph headwind and a bit of fatigue made it grimmer work but I'm really glad I grabbed the opportunity. I must say this Slate is pretty much perfect for a combination of road & towpath work, put some G-One tyres on over the weekend and they really made a difference too. Nothing but gym bikes until mid-April now alas though.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2017)

You might remember that on Saturday, I'm riding my first imperial century in the Wiggle Vale Vélo  with a mate to raise funds for Ravenscliffe SEN school (see my sig.)

To be fair, I'm not dreading it as much as I first thought I would. I've got a bit more training in and both road bikes are prepped and ready (although I'll almost certainly take the Pro Carbon, despite it not having mudguards). The weather forecast isn't great, but it isn't terrible either and ultimately you can only get so wet.

There are three feed stations, so I'm just going to approach it as three 30-ish mile rides - so its just three metric half centuries, one after the other. Easy 
And at the end there is a good pub just up the road that does a cracking pie, chips and gravy. If that's not motivation I don't know what is!

Plus, those 4 points would come in handy


----------



## tallliman (30 Mar 2017)

@Saluki, I was thinking about my holidays down in Padstow earlier strangely. Used to go with friends about 12 years ago and there was a chippy about 10 yards back from the waterfront which was only open 6-8 (or similar) 2 nights a week. Queues formed before it opened and was often sold out within an hour. Best chippy I've ever been too although probably long gone.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> You might remember that on Saturday, I'm riding my first imperial century in the Wiggle Vale Vélo  with a mate to raise funds for Ravenscliffe SEN school (see my sig.)
> 
> To be fair, I'm not dreading it as much as I first thought I would. I've got a bit more training in and both road bikes are prepped and ready (although I'll almost certainly take the Pro Carbon, despite it not having mudguards). The weather forecast isn't great, but it isn't terrible either and ultimately you can only get so wet.
> 
> ...



Good luck, we'll be thinking about you. Hope it's a great ride with loads of memories to carry you to the next one!


----------



## Hopey (31 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Still a few days to go but only one weekend 4 rides yet to post a March ride awaiting @cosmicbike ,@steveindenmark and @CanucksTraveller and the injured @RealDealWheel good luck on getting your rides in .
> Just a polite reminder please create a new post when you complete a new months ride to save me trawlling through all the pages looking for rides . Many thanks



Made it with 8 hours to spare! We're currently moving house and I had a blow out a couple of days ago with no spare tubes left, so I was close to calling it quits for this month. Then I read the encouragement here this morning, bought some tubes and went out, so thanks for the push!

I don't know if 2 weeks off the saddle counts for much or if it was my wrist (or the wind) but I really struggled with today's ride. It was over 1000ft of climbs - I've never done that much in a single ride, so that may have contributed, but bloody hell it was tough. Muddy, sore and tired but hey ho! I'm back in the game.. Hopefully I'll be back up to full fitness by next month.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Made it with 8 hours to spare! We're currently moving house and I had a blow out a couple of days ago with no spare tubes left, so I was close to calling it quits for this month. Then I read the encouragement here this morning, bought some tubes and went out, so thanks for the push!
> 
> I don't know if 2 weeks off the saddle counts for much or if it was my wrist (or the wind) but I really struggled with today's ride. It was over 1000ft of climbs - I've never done that much in a single ride, so that may have contributed, but bloody hell it was tough. Muddy, sore and tired but hey ho! I'm back in the game.. Hopefully I'll be back up to full fitness by next month.



Well done - you got it done and that's what matters! 

On a related note (sort of), I noticed today that I've been riding round for the last week with no spare tubes in my saddlebag...that could have been interesting!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2017)

Full house again 38 riders still in after @RealDealWheel managed to get it done . Well done that man . I do like at bit of last day Jepody


----------



## tallliman (31 Mar 2017)

Great going everyone


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Full house again 38 riders still in after @RealDealWheel managed to get it done . Well done that man . I do like at bit of last day Jepody



I did one today


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2017)

I had a good March for longer rides in the sister metric century challenge but recovery from those and a mid-month family visit have been nobbling my shorter rides.

I am doing my longest ride of the year tomorrow, an imperial century, but I must allow myself no more than 1 day off the bike to get over it because my other targets are suffering. I have a target of doing 610 offroad miles this year and I haven't done even 1 yet!


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Apr 2017)

I set two new personal records yesterday, in terms of total distance with my first imperial century and total ascent (4449ft). And while I can look back on it with a sense of achievement today, there were a couple of points yesterday when I thought I might not be able to go on. The hill up from Birdsall for a start...
I won't do a full report here as it will only duplicate what I'm going to post on the 'Your ride today' thread (a day late, again...), but I'm so glad that I stuck at it and ground out those final miles. 
And the four points bring a welcome boost to my points tally - I'm still well behind where I was this time last year, but at least I'm in double figure now.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> All the best @Bazzer hope everything goes ok . You got Marches done so 6 weeks before an April ride is due . Get healed first don't rush your recovery



Oh yea! 
Bits of me still not working fully, but back on the bike after three weeks and just over 38 miles today.
MIght be a bit sore in places tomorrow, but for the time being .


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Oh yea!
> Bits of me still not working fully, but back on the bike after three weeks and just over 38 miles today.
> MIght be a bit sore in places tomorrow, but for the time being .


Glad your well and back on the bike


----------



## Domus (2 Apr 2017)

Very pleased tonight, after a total washout up in the Lakes during the week I went and did the 50 miler from last week but added Hebden Bridge and Cragg Vale to the mix and completed my first 100k . The going was slow but steady as I had company, a good friend who has done very little this year but has vast experience, the climb up Cragg Vale was perhaps too much for him but he dug in and we got there in the end . Much better coffee this week, JJs Diner in Cliviger and the bike café in Hebden Bridge, I can recommend both places.

Only two weeks now before I set off for Tuscany and lots of hills (and wine) The four days driving there will be off the bike, is that enough rest? If not when should I stop riding, or should I just keep ticking over?
All advice welcome.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2017)

Bazzer said:


> April 2nd *Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, *Tatton Park, Rostherne, *Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton*, Glazebrook, Culcheth 61.5 kms 1 point





Katherine said:


> 2nd April 56 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, *Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm*, High Legh, *Little Bollington, Dunham Massey, Warburton, *Irlam, Winton, Monton, Ellesmere Park, Oakwood, Agecroft, Prestwich, Whitefield, Kearsley, Farnworth, Walkden.



Another possible passing today? @Bazzer


----------



## Bazzer (3 Apr 2017)

We should arrange a coffee stop. At least we would then know who to look out for 

The only female rider I recall seeing and travelling in my direction, was one I caught up with at the Rostherne exit of Tatton Park. She turned right towards Ashley, whereas I went straight across to Rostherne. There was a group of three riders who had stopped, just after Rostherne at the start of that little hill that leads to Millington Lane. Two were definately male, one of whom I interrupted his call of nature.. 
Although if you saw a lone cyclist travelling in your direction on a white Cannondale, it could have been me, just not paying proper attention.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2017)

Bazzer said:


> We should arrange a coffee stop. At least we would then know who to look out for
> 
> The only female rider I recall seeing and travelling in my direction, was one I caught up with at the Rostherne exit of Tatton Park. She turned right towards Ashley, whereas I went straight across to Rostherne. There was a group of three riders who had stopped, just after Rostherne at the start of that little hill that leads to Millington Lane. Two were definately male, one of whom I interrupted his call of nature..
> Although if you saw a lone cyclist travelling in your direction on a white Cannondale, it could have been me, just not paying proper attention.


We were in a group of 4 and again I was the only one in the club jersey.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Apr 2017)

RealDealWheel said:


> Made it with 8 hours to spare! We're currently moving house and I had a blow out a couple of days ago with no spare tubes left, so I was close to calling it quits for this month. Then I read the encouragement here this morning, bought some tubes and went out, so thanks for the push!
> 
> I don't know if 2 weeks off the saddle counts for much or if it was my wrist (or the wind) but I really struggled with today's ride. It was over 1000ft of climbs - I've never done that much in a single ride, so that may have contributed, but bloody hell it was tough. Muddy, sore and tired but hey ho! I'm back in the game.. Hopefully I'll be back up to full fitness by next month.



Bravo indeed, nicely done...we were worried for a bit there!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2017)

Domus said:


> Very pleased tonight, after a total washout up in the Lakes during the week I went and did the 50 miler from last week but added Hebden Bridge and Cragg Vale to the mix and completed my first 100k . The going was slow but steady as I had company, a good friend who has done very little this year but has vast experience, the climb up Cragg Vale was perhaps too much for him but he dug in and we got there in the end . Much better coffee this week, JJs Diner in Cliviger and the bike café in Hebden Bridge, I can recommend both places.


It sounds like you opted for the 'sensible' route to HB via Todmorden, rather than the 'scenic' route via The Long Causeway? 

I got my imperial century in on Saturday but I am sticking with not reporting the same ride in 2 places so I will not include it in this challenge, though the points will be added to the total here.

I am doing a ride with local rider Littgull on Wednesday to see if his bad back has eased enough for him to tackle a very tough audax ride with me next weekend. I will make sure that I do at least 50 km. I think the route will be about that long anyway, but if there is a shortfall then I will ride up the valley in the direction of the aforementioned JJs until I have half of that shortfall covered, then turn for home.


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2017)

Just found Long Causeway on Google maps. Looks more interesting than the road through Toddy. 

Thanks for the tip Colin


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2017)

Domus said:


> Just found Long Causeway on Google maps. Looks more interesting than the road through Toddy.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Colin


You know where I am - I can show you or tell you about _lots_ of good roads round here!


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2017)

I did 29 miles yesterday, it was quite a battle in the wind and I ran out of time or else I would have added those last 2 important miles!


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2017)

Rode to Oulton Park today, the Motor Racing circuit, it's always a nice ride and I like looking at the Motorbikes/cars whizzing around the circuit. My route uses the A49 as little as possible, it's a single road with big trucks.


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Apr 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Rode to Oulton Park today, the Motor Racing circuit, it's always a nice ride and I like looking at the Motorbikes/cars whizzing around the circuit. My route uses the A49 as little as possible, it's a single road with big trucks.
> View attachment 345798



I'm doing a Sportive in September that includes a lap of Oulton Park, although I imagine that cycling around a motor racing circuit will be quite boring.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> I did 29 miles yesterday, it was quite a battle in the wind and I ran out of time or else I would have added those last 2 important miles!


Didn't you do that in 2016 aswell


----------



## Saluki (7 Apr 2017)

Evening everyone.
I did mean to do my 50km ride today as it was such a nice day. I just overcooked it by 15km and had an absolute blast. My climbing is improving, although I still hate it. So there.
Today I decided to ride the complete length of the Camel Trail, but in stages. I rode to Bodmin and then turned back on myself to go to Wenfordbridge and the Snails Pace Cafe for a cuppa and a breather. I then rode back to Wadebridge by road and made a better job of the climbing than I did last time, so pleased with that. I've shifted 17lbs over the last month which has to help. I stacked on a bit of timber between November and March due to various circumstances in my life and turned to Chocolate Hobnobs and cake to deal with those circs. Sorted now and the weight is dropping off.
At Wadebridge I got back on the trail towards Padstow and rode on it for 2 miles and then took the trail up to Quarryman's Hill and rode/walked/rode/walked/rode up that blooming thing to the Quarryman PH and then on to the A39 and to Padstow by road. Riding in to St Issy was brilliant, riding out - up that sodding hill - was not so brilliant. It was the ride/walk/ride/walk/ride scenario again. My knee was not happy on the steep gradients but was OK on the not drastically steep bits. No point buggering my knee up just for a hill, I reckon.
At the top I had a glorious ride into the top of Padstow, down the hill to town and then home on the Camel Trail. I took a detour up to Polmorla Village as I think that finishing a ride on 39 miles is not on.
The ride took me 3 1/2 hours averaging 11.3mph but with several metres of climbing, I feel that's is quite OK.

Hopefully another 50km this month and we really hope that May's ride will be in Lincolnshire.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2017)

What a glorious day - seemed a shame to waste it, so my provisionally planned metric half became an imperial one - my first of the year if you discount last weeks imperial century.
I'll post a full report on the 'Your ride today' thread, but it's been absolutely ideal cycling weather out there and there were cyclists out on the roads than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## steverob (9 Apr 2017)

The best weekend of the year so far and any plans I had to do some really long rides went out the window, as I had to spend hours on the phone trying to resolve my father-in-law's IT problems. I did manage a late afternoon / early evening 50km on both the Saturday and Sunday however, so I shouldn't complain too much; it's just that it seems such a wasted opportunity. Also, first time I've had to use suncream this year!


----------



## tallliman (9 Apr 2017)

Frustrating that a planned weekend off the bike was so lovely. Still, at least I saw some cricket!


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Apr 2017)

I saw an interesting tree near the Church at Gawsworth. The ride was a bit cold, due to the westerly wind, but I had a very enjoyable day out.


----------



## Saluki (13 Apr 2017)

Back from a nice 34 miles, or 54.7km.
Hubster wanted a road ride and didn't fancy the local roads so he drove to Pooley's Bridge on the Camel Trail and I rode there and met him. We then rode home by road. Total nightmare as he was stopping every 1/4 mile. I was waiting at the top of the little hills and waiting and waiting and waiting. On one bit, just before Pencarrow House we had stopped about 1/3 of a mile from the turning. We started again and I got to the turning then waited for Hubs. After a bit I rode to see if he'd dropped dead on the 1% hill or something. I rode 1/4 mile before I got to him, walking up the road, pushing his bike.

We managed to get down the hills without stopping and then had a short ride on the A39 (always a bit hairy) and then took a side road off, a single track that is mostly downhill with one teeny, tiny little rise. I waited at the top while he walked. Even on the flat he was riding at about 6mph and whinging. About a mile from home I left him as I needed the loo and wasn't about to wet myself. He got in a good 10 minutes after me and I told him to ring the doctor as this is not normal.

I then cleared off back up to Pooley's bridge with the bike to get the car from the car park and drive it home again. When I got home, he hadn't rung the doctor. He still hasn't rung the doctor and probably won't. I suspect that he will die of Northern stubbornness.
The trail was packed with tourists on hire bikes. One numpty just rode at me on his hired e-bike jobby. I stopped but he kept on coming. I yelled "look where you are going" and he was so surprised to see me there that he wobbled and fell in a ditch. His family were killing themselves laughing. Bloke said it was my fault, being in the way, on the left hand side of the trail and all that. He was on the right hand side but coming towards me, so on the wrong side. He was very muddy. It's not rained for a few days so that clay mud is really claggy. I wasn't going to help him out, he was minging, and the smell 

2nd 50km of the month. Hopefully my next 50km will be in Lincolnshire, but the council are so dang slow we might not move this side of Halloween.


----------



## Domus (13 Apr 2017)

Two rides last week just under the magic 50 kms one by just a few metres  Still more than made up for it today, The cold wind off Morecambe Bay  was horrible, 31.6 miles really took it out of me I got back to the caravan with shaky legs and feeling a little sick. It must be doing me good.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Apr 2017)

The family and I have been on our annual pilgrimage to Flanders for the 'Cobbled Classics', for those not into road racing these are a series of top class 1 day races that take place in a small area of Flanders during spring and include 2 of the 5 of cycling's 'monuments' - the Tour of Flanders and Paris-Roubaix.

Flanders is a good place to ride a bike, there are segregated cycle paths, we have priority at roundabouts, can ride the wrong way down 1 way streets and motorists are respectful towards bike riders, probably because there are so many and cycling is an important part of their culture. The day after the Tour of Flanders the Flemish newspaper Het Nieusblad had a 50 page supplement reporting the race!

We were based in Ypres, on the day of the Gent - Wevelgem race both the elite men and women raced through the city and there were 7 other races starting and finishing there which meant we were treated to a festival of cycling. 

As this was a family holiday I agreed to limit my rides to 90 minutes maximum, so no half centuries. However, the day after Gent-Wevelgem I had a ride over the steepest climb in the race, Kemmelberg. Well, the professionals made it look so easy! Actually the pro's ride up and down both sides, as well as riding 18 other 'bergs'

From Kemmel village to the summit is 1 mile with the gradient gradually increasing to 8% until there's a sharp left onto the cobbles for the last 400 metres which starts at 12% and reaches 25% at the steepest part. I just about managed to keep pedalling and was grateful for the 30 x 32 on my triple.

According to Strava I took 10 minutes 30 seconds for the mile. Race winner Greg van Avermaet took 3 minutes 38 seconds.


----------



## Saluki (18 Apr 2017)

My 3rd 50km ride of the month was today. As mentioned on another bit of the forum, I rode from Meeth to Braunton, along the entire length of the Tarka Trail and had an absolute blast.
Hubs is not very well at the moment but I reckon that he could easily ride from Bideford to Braunton with no problems as it is flatter than a flat place. It makes Holland look lumpy. Hope to give it another go in a fortnight. Not next week. Hubs needs N+1 and we need to go and fetch it. Not really N+1 as we hope to do the N-1 before we fetch the new chap.

The thing is, I must be getting fitter. I didn't notice that the first half of the ride was at all lumpy. The strava profile of the ride, shows a hill up and down. I barely noticed the bridge at Barnstaple as I rode over it. I stopped at the top and took a pic. When we got home, Hubs changed over the cassette on his Boardman roadie (the one he wants to put up for sale) and then wanted to take it for a short ride to make sure that it's OK and doesn't need a service, it doesn't. So, I grabbed my CX and joined him for a further 7 miles. I just didn't feel that I'd ridden 50km just a couple of hours earlier.

Maybe another 50km ride this month will be happening.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2017)

Saluki said:


> My 3rd 50km ride of the month was today. As mentioned on another bit of the forum, I rode from Meeth to Braunton, along the entire length of the Tarka Trail and had an absolute blast.
> Hubs is not very well at the moment but I reckon that he could easily ride from Bideford to Braunton with no problems as it is flatter than a flat place. It makes Holland look lumpy. Hope to give it another go in a fortnight. Not next week. Hubs needs N+1 and we need to go and fetch it. Not really N+1 as we hope to do the N-1 before we fetch the new chap.
> 
> The thing is, I must be getting fitter. I didn't notice that the first half of the ride was at all lumpy. The strava profile of the ride, shows a hill up and down. I barely noticed the bridge at Barnstaple as I rode over it. I stopped at the top and took a pic. When we got home, Hubs changed over the cassette on his Boardman roadie (the one he wants to put up for sale) and then wanted to take it for a short ride to make sure that it's OK and doesn't need a service, it doesn't. So, I grabbed my CX and joined him for a further 7 miles. I just didn't feel that I'd ridden 50km just a couple of hours earlier.
> ...


Cornish hill training finally paying you back


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Apr 2017)

A heads up for people who ride in the Tatton Park/Rostherne area of Cheshire, lots of road closures.

The recently re-opened Millington Lane which connects Rostherne to High Legh/Broomedge will be closed for 6 weeks from Monday 24th.

Marsh Lane from Rostherne to Ashley Road at the bottom of Tatton Wall was scheduled to close from 18/4. It was open this morning, but not for much longer judging from the quantity of construction material being delivered.

New Road/Cicely Mill Lane from Rostherne to Bucklow Hill is closed with no info about a re-opening date.

There are alternative routes on roads that are already busier than usual due to the ongoing A556 upgrade, so be careful out there!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> A heads up for people who ride in the Tatton Park/Rostherne area of Cheshire, lots of road closures.
> 
> The recently re-opened Millington Lane which connects Rostherne to High Legh/Broomedge will be closed for 6 weeks from Monday 24th.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - I have a 200 km forum ride planned for June 3rd and we would have been riding several of those roads ... 

I will have to consult my maps and make any changes necessary to avoid the roadworks. I'll wait until a couple of weeks before the ride to see what has been happening. @kapelmuur - I might tag you then to check with you what the score is, if that is ok?


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks for that - I have a 200 km forum ride planned for June 3rd and we would have been riding several of those roads ...
> 
> I will have to consult my maps and make any changes necessary to avoid the roadworks. I'll wait until a couple of weeks before the ride to see what has been happening. @kapelmuur - I might tag you then to check with you what the score is, if that is ok?



Please do, the roads should be OK by early June but if you let me know your intended route I can ride around the area to check a couple of days before your ride.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Apr 2017)

I use https://www.roadworks.org/ - really useful for finding out about roadworks in progress or what is planned (default is to show "today" but click on that to see into the future).


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Please do, the roads should be OK by early June but if you let me know your intended route I can ride around the area to check a couple of days before your ride.


Thanks a lot - I appreciate that! 

I have never thought to check for roadworks on my forum ride routes. Perhaps I should start doing that in future ...



aferris2 said:


> I use https://www.roadworks.org/ - really useful for finding out about roadworks in progress or what is planned (default is to show "today" but click on that to see into the future).


And that should come in very handy for doing it!


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2017)

Quite nice to add another metric half to this months tally this morning.
Suffering for it now with the dreaded hayfever, but I really enjoyed the ride and that's what counts. Surprisingly few cyclists out by usual standards, but I suppose we'll have to take quality over quantity today.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2017)

One weekend to go update . We have 32 riders still in . Leaving 6 riders yet to post a ride for April . If you done a ride and not posted please do so , if not it's time to


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2017)

Any chance of an injury substitution rule? If someone gets injured, can they get a volunteer to do a month's ride for them? (Max 1 ride per year, no double counting allowed)  Just a thought...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Any chance of an injury substitution rule? If someone gets injured, can they get a volunteer to do a month's ride for them? (Max 1 ride per year, no double counting allowed)  Just a thought...


If you were going to do that then you might as well substitute _yourself_ and do the extra ride the following month!


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Any chance of an injury substitution rule? If someone gets injured, can they get a volunteer to do a month's ride for them? (Max 1 ride per year, no double counting allowed)  Just a thought...


No unfortunately the rules are harsh on this one . It's one a month or fail .


----------



## Sbudge (24 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If you were going to do that then you might as well substitute _yourself_ and do the extra ride the following month!



Actually I wasn't thinking about myself but helping out a fellow rider...worth a try at least.


----------



## steverob (24 Apr 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Actually I wasn't thinking about myself but helping out a fellow rider...worth a try at least.


That would be me. Came off my bike yesterday (over the top of the handlebars on a downhill) and fractured my collarbone. Also bruised ribs and lots of cuts and abrasions. And to cap it all, it seems as though the powerful painkillers I've been prescribed make me throw up, so it's all good news here!

I'm officially abandoning the Metric Century challenge obviously, but I haven't completely given up hope of doing a 50km ride before the end of May - I doubt I'll be able to, but there's still a slim chance and I'll cling to that..


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Apr 2017)

steverob said:


> That would be me. Came off my bike yesterday (over the top of the handlebars on a downhill) and fractured my collarbone. Also bruised ribs and lots of cuts and abrasions. And to cap it all, it seems as though the powerful painkillers I've been prescribed make me throw up, so it's all good news here!
> 
> I'm officially abandoning the Metric Century challenge obviously, but I haven't completely given up hope of doing a 50km ride before the end of May - I doubt I'll be able to, but there's still a slim chance and I'll cling to that..



So sorry to hear that @steverob. Sounds bad but could have been much worse I imagine. 

Best of luck with your recovery


----------



## 13 rider (24 Apr 2017)

steverob said:


> That would be me. Came off my bike yesterday (over the top of the handlebars on a downhill) and fractured my collarbone. Also bruised ribs and lots of cuts and abrasions. And to cap it all, it seems as though the powerful painkillers I've been prescribed make me throw up, so it's all good news here!
> 
> I'm officially abandoning the Metric Century challenge obviously, but I haven't completely given up hope of doing a 50km ride before the end of May - I doubt I'll be able to, but there's still a slim chance and I'll cling to that..


Sorry to hear the news . Hopefully you will heal quickly . But don't risk riding injured just for the sake of the challenge and make things worse . Fingers crossed at least you got over 5 weeks to heal


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2017)

steverob said:


> That would be me. Came off my bike yesterday (over the top of the handlebars on a downhill) and fractured my collarbone. Also bruised ribs and lots of cuts and abrasions. And to cap it all, it seems as though the powerful painkillers I've been prescribed make me throw up, so it's all good news here!
> 
> I'm officially abandoning the Metric Century challenge obviously, but I haven't completely given up hope of doing a 50km ride before the end of May - I doubt I'll be able to, but there's still a slim chance and I'll cling to that..


OUCH!!!

Take your time and heal properly. Challenges can wait ....

How did you manage to do that 'endo'?

I was on a gnarly offroad descent with a mate once and he did something like that. I was amazed that he didn't hurt himself falling onto the big stone slabs we were riding over. What actually hurt was his bike flipping up into the air and coming back down onto his hand!


----------



## The Bystander (25 Apr 2017)

GWS @steverob
Must be frustrating to think you might have to drop out of the challenge but I'd echo the comments above, prioritise the recovery.


----------



## steverob (25 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> Take your time and heal properly. Challenges can wait ....
> 
> How did you manage to do that 'endo'?



Coming down a hill I hadn't before, which I believed was a fairly even gradient, but turned out to be a shallow top half with a steep bottom. As I reached the steep bit, I hit a rough section of road, possibly some loose gravel and started braking slightly more than I already was to try and stay in control. Unfortunately it was at that point that I hit a pothole in the middle of my lane - the next thing I recall is the sky and the ground flashing before my eyes in quick succession, and then the thud of my shoulder hitting the tarmac. The helmet at the side of my head just above the ear took the rest of the impact.

What I can say is the admiration I have for everyone who came to me so quickly (considering I was on a country road between two villages), helped me and stayed with me while the ambulance arrived. There must have been at least ten people at various points checking on me, making phone calls to my wife, trying to keep me in good spirits, directing traffic around me (I landed in the opposite lane) and within 5 minutes there was a trained first aider there, plus about 20 minutes later, two A&E doctors just happened to be cycling past and they stopped and helped assess me making sure I was stable and comfortable.


----------



## Sbudge (25 Apr 2017)

steverob said:


> Coming down a hill I hadn't before, which I believed was a fairly even gradient, but turned out to be a shallow top half with a steep bottom. As I reached the steep bit, I hit a rough section of road, possibly some loose gravel and started braking slightly more than I already was to try and stay in control. Unfortunately it was at that point that I hit a pothole in the middle of my lane - the next thing I recall is the sky and the ground flashing before my eyes in quick succession, and then the thud of my shoulder hitting the tarmac. The helmet at the side of my head just above the ear took the rest of the impact.
> 
> What I can say is the admiration I have for everyone who came to me so quickly (considering I was on a country road between two villages), helped me and stayed with me while the ambulance arrived. There must have been at least ten people at various points checking on me, making phone calls to my wife, trying to keep me in good spirits, directing traffic around me (I landed in the opposite lane) and within 5 minutes there was a trained first aider there, plus about 20 minutes later, two A&E doctors just happened to be cycling past and they stopped and helped assess me making sure I was stable and comfortable.



Well some good luck at least with the passing doctors. Your Garmin track should be interesting at least, I wonder if it'll spot the sudden gain in altitude as you took to the skies?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2017)

steverob said:


> Coming down a hill I hadn't before, which I believed was a fairly even gradient, but turned out to be a shallow top half with a steep bottom. As I reached the steep bit, I hit a rough section of road, possibly some loose gravel and started braking slightly more than I already was to try and stay in control. Unfortunately it was at that point that I hit a pothole in the middle of my lane - the next thing I recall is the sky and the ground flashing before my eyes in quick succession, and then the thud of my shoulder hitting the tarmac. The helmet at the side of my head just above the ear took the rest of the impact.
> 
> What I can say is the admiration I have for everyone who came to me so quickly (considering I was on a country road between two villages), helped me and stayed with me while the ambulance arrived. There must have been at least ten people at various points checking on me, making phone calls to my wife, trying to keep me in good spirits, directing traffic around me (I landed in the opposite lane) and within 5 minutes there was a trained first aider there, plus about 20 minutes later, two A&E doctors just happened to be cycling past and they stopped and helped assess me making sure I was stable and comfortable.


Nasty, but it does sound like it could have been even worse. A lucky escape, despite the injuries.

I came close to doing something similar on my first descent of Fleet Moss in the Yorkshire Dales! 

Here ...


----------



## Sbudge (25 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Nasty, but it does sound like it could have been even worse. A lucky escape, despite the injuries.
> 
> I came close to doing something similar on my first descent of Fleet Moss in the Yorkshire Dales!
> 
> ...



I like Google's helpful markings of take-off point and projected landing spot (the 'X'). Nice to know in advance!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2017)

Sbudge said:


> I like Google's helpful markings of take-off point and projected landing spot (the 'X'). Nice to know in advance!


Yes, it is a bit obvious where the picture came from, isn't it!


----------



## Sbudge (25 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, it is a bit obvious where the picture came from, isn't it!



Yep, it's frustrating though how it never looks as steep on Google Earth!


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> One weekend to go update . We have 32 riders still in . Leaving 6 riders yet to post a ride for April . If you done a ride and not posted please do so , if not it's time to


 Bit slack this month. Managed the ride yesterday, and another today just for good measure. A year ago the thought of back to back 50km rides would have been laughed at...


----------



## Bazzer (27 Apr 2017)

Only qualifying rides now posted. Been a crap month off the bike and that has had an effect on my riding time.
Saying hello again to the surgeon's scalpel later this morning, so I can see me having a very sore arse the next time I do a decent ride.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2017)

Last day warning !!!
We still have 4 riders who appear not to have posted for April
@al3xsh , @wicker man , @Houthakker and @RealDealWheel .
If I've missed your post let me know


----------



## al3xsh (29 Apr 2017)

@13 rider just posted the summary of the month!


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2017)

I had good intentions for this weekend to get another qualifying ride in, by cycling out to somewhere 'twixt Tadcaster and Boston Spa to watch the Womens TdY race go past this morning and then adding a long loop back home on, but the cold / manflu that's been threatening for the last few days made a full blown arrival this morning so that got binned off.  

The positive is that it's given me chance to watch most of both races today on the tellybox whilst demolishing a nearly a full pack of Jakemans lozenges.
It's weird watching cycling on the telly along the roads I normally ride on myself - especially when the commentator points out that they're ratting along at nearly 40mph when I'm normally quite pleased to be doing half that speed...

Hopefully it's looking like a 24-hour thing, so I might get out tomorrow although 50km might be asking a bit much.


----------



## Hopey (29 Apr 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/962944784

Came home for a couple of days and decided to go for the Southern Borders Loop.
Pushed it today for 50 miles instead of km. First half imperial century. I can sum the borders up in one word: *HILLS!!!!*
At my current fitness levels I'm not sure if 50 mile rides are the best idea. I'm glad I pushed myself and the scenery was terrific, but there were times when I just wanted to go home...but then I realised my options were either cycle up a steep hill that way, or cycle up a steep hill the other way. Trapped in the middle of nowhere, with nowhere to go but uphill! Pressed onwards, though at points it was "this isn't that fun" exhausting.

Maybe if I didn't have symptoms of a cold it would have been easier, but there were times my chest and lungs just felt like they were about to explode. The granny gear felt useless at some points.

Took it easy, stopped and read every little landmark, took photos and stopped for lunch in a cafe.

Has been one of my goals to explore all of the little villages and countryside near where I grew up by bike, so I'm happy with that. Was happy to get home too, though. Onwards!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2017)

2 more cross the line still 2 to go . Well done everyone


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

As of 1st of May we have 2 riders not posted rides for April ,@Houthakker and @wicker man . I'm sure I read somewhere on the forum about a ride @wicker man has done which would qualify but now can't find it . So we have 36 rides all done and dusted in April , 1 maybe and 1 apparent faller


----------



## tallliman (1 May 2017)

Well done everyone!


----------



## iandg (1 May 2017)

ooh yes - being on holiday I completely forgot. I did 198 km in the Dirty User9609 gravel ride


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

wicker man said:


> ooh yes - being on holiday I completely forgot. I did 198 km in the Dirty User9609 gravel ride


That's the one I knew I read it somewhere . Post it the challenge thread . Glad your still in


----------



## iandg (1 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> That's the one I knew I read it somewhere . Post it the challenge thread . Glad your still in



Posted


----------



## cosmicbike (5 May 2017)

May metric half (and a bit) done today. Windy but warm on mostly familiar roads I managed 40 miles before the time ran out, apparently we still need food each week and the dogs needed a walk anyway. Going to have to fidget things around to slot in a metric century and keep the 2 challenges running this year..


----------



## Rustybucket (5 May 2017)

I'm going to struggle to do may, due to my bad back.

Hopefully can get a ride in right at the end of the month. Does it count if I push my bike?


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> I'm going to struggle to do may, due to my bad back.
> 
> Hopefully can get a ride in right at the end of the month. Does it count if I push my bike?


Sorry about the bad back - they are not nice! I hope it gets better soon.

I'm not sure that having a bad back and pushing a bike for 50 kms would be a great idea! 

I was supposed to be doing my very hilly 55 mile forum ride tomorrow but I am just recovering from a bad cold and didn't think it would be sensible so I have postponed that and am going to try and do a much easier 50 km ride instead.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2017)

Got in a nice 52km ride in this morning, good to be in early with the ride this month. 
Will update the other thread tomorrow - cutting and pasting is a nightmare on a tablet.


----------



## ColinJ (6 May 2017)

I got chilled by nagging winds when I went to watch the Tour de Yorkshire last Saturday so I put extra layers on today to make sure that I _didn't_ get cold again. I felt overdressed when I was setting off but once I had climbed nearly a thousand feet I was very glad to have those extra layers on. In fact, I still didn't feel warm. Is it usually _this_ cold in May? 

I did a nice hilly 56 km loop with a friend, including a cafe stop after 38 km.

I was pleased to be out on my bike feeling pretty much over my recent cold at last, but my legs are sore this evening - it is amazing how quickly fitness can start to ebb away. Normally, I wouldn't have any adverse reaction to that ride. It felt as though I had ridden double what I actually had.

I'm hoping to get a decent ride in with Littgull on Thursday - possibly a 100 km ride to Waddington. Next Saturday we will be joining nickyboy et al for the annual 100 mile Manchester to Llandudno ride - I hope it is warmer for that ride!


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2017)

I've posted a century ride to get May off to a flying start. After doing my first century last September, I never expected to be doing another one so quickly but one of our club members organised a social century ride for the bank holiday and I decided to join.


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2017)

May's done a 50 km recovery ride to nice pies cafe and home 
I find it amazing that after 2 years of this challenge I now treat a sub 2 hr 50km as a recovery ride


----------



## StuartG (7 May 2017)

Completed our club Tour de Bullecourt yesterday (collecting 9 points over 6 days). This was to commemorate and lay a wreath for our Club Captain who died on 3rd May 1917 at Bullecourt (near Arras) together with countless thousands of Brits & Australians. Touching to see how many other wreaths had been laid that day by organisations and relatives from around the world.

We did many memorials, cemetries et al but were conscious we still had seen only a small proportion of tributes to the fallen of WW1. Outstanding was the Canadian Memorial at Vimy Ridge. Cycling is, perhaps, the ideal way to cover and understand the topography of the battlefields. If you have done it - you will understand. If you haven't, think about putting it on the list of rides to do. Ideal for getting your 50km/miles in a day too.

Oh and if its a bit cold, wet and blowy - just thinking about how those poor sods had to endure winter and worse in open trenches - puts pain in perspective and energises you to do more.


----------



## Saluki (8 May 2017)

I got my 2nd actual bike ride in today. It's been a late start to riding this month as bad weather, packing and work got in the way. As we are moving on Thursday morning, I wasn't sure how much riding I could squash in. I went out for a quick 11.5 miles last night which gave the cycling bug a good scratch and I decided to block the time out of packing and go for a ride.

I rode from Bodmin Council Offices down to the trail, then to the coffee place at Wenfordbridge, then turned for home then passed home and went to Padstow and then rode back. I even found a suitable stick in Padstow to get a geocache that I have not been able to reach, although I can see it. I got the bike all parked sensibly out of sight and crawled down to where the cache is only to find that some kind person has nicked it. I didn't get to scratched on the gorse so that was OK.

51km in the sun. I've been packing for the rest of the day and I'm knackered. So much more to do as well. As I said, working extra to earn a few more pennies for the move took up a lot of time. I am hoping for another couple of 50km rides this month, as I explore my new surroundings.


----------



## Saluki (8 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Got in a nice 52km ride in this morning, good to be in early with the ride this month.
> Will update the other thread tomorrow - cutting and pasting is a nightmare on a tablet.


I just find my post and press the 'quote this post' button and then put the quote in the reply box. Easy peasy, even on a tablet (says she currently on her laptop)


----------



## Renmurew (8 May 2017)

Just realised I had a few cycles to write up so better get my finger out!

24 April - This was the second year I had cycled the Etape Loch Ness. I headed to Inverness the day before to register and pick up my race pack then headed off to find my b&b. With over 5000 riders taking part, finding somewhere to eat in Inverness on the Saturday night was fun. I dont think there was a single seat in an Italian restaurant to be had for love nor money. After a few unsuccessful attempts, I ended up buying some sandwiches from Morrisons and heading back to the B&B.

Next morning everyone left the B&B at about 5.30 am to head to the start point. After being held in our respective starting groups I was off at about 6.35. We cycled down the North side of the loch around Drumnadrockit, Invermorrison and down to Fort Augustus and over the Caledonian Canal. There was a pretty bad accident on the way to Invermorrison with someone coming off at speed down one of the many fast twisty sections. We were all slowed down and then off our bikes to pass the spot as the unfortunate gentleman was being tended to by emergency services. It was a stark reminder of how easy it can be to loose concentration and come to some serious harm.

Back on the ride, the fun really began. A 4.8 mile 1100 ft climb out of Fort Augustus. It was the main climb of the day and accounted for most of the climbing on the ride. I was actually almost looking forward to this bit of the ride because I managed to get up the hill last year so know that I could do it. I nearly stopped a couple of times and passed many many people who did but something kept me going and eventually I caught the wonderful sound of the piper welcoming us to the top. What goes up must go down, and the next 10 miles is pretty much straight down hill back to the banks of the loch. A final couple of lumps and bumps on the road and it was back to Inverness. My time this year was 30 mins less than last year with about 6 mins knocked off the hill. Beautiful scenery, amazing company from lots of passing riders and a wonderful reception back at Inverness. No sign of Nessie today but with 32 miles of loch to hide in I guess she was probably watching us rather than the other way round.

29 April - Kinross Sportive. Again this was the second year I had tackled this run. It comes a bit fast after the Loch Ness run but its well organised and a nice route. I only did the short 43 mile course this year because I remember how tired I was after 70 miles last year on top of the miles from the week before. The hardest bit about the day was the wind. It seemed to be blowing from just about every direction at once! The route headed out of Kinross, into the Lomond Hills for a tough bit of climbing. I actually made it up the main hill at Falkland this year which was a great feat. Then we wound around many of the small villages of Fife, ending up in Newburgh for the feedstop. The route headed back to Kinross along quiet country roads, the only downside being some of the road conditions which seemed like more potholes than tarmac! A fantastic feast of soup, pasta, sandwiches and cakes greeted us on our return to Kinross. 

7 May - A local cycle with my ladies cycling group. A group of us met up in Forfar and headed over to Kirriemuir to meet the rest of the group. There were about 20 of us in total and we headed down Glen Clova in wonderful sunshine. However, it was so windy that it was like cycling in a wind tunnel. The 10 miles down the glen was really tough because at times it felt like we were almost going backwards. I dont think Ive ever been so pleased to get to a hotel to stop for tea and a scone. However, it was all worth it in the end because the 10 miles back out of the glen were turbo charged with the wind at our backs - many strava segments were smashed on the way back to Forfar. 36 miles in total, a real ride of two halves but well worth it for the amazing scenery, great company and huge fruit scone.


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> January - March 24 points
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...a-month-challenge.211906/page-17#post-4743968
> 
> ...


Is this a post showing April rides or have you missed Mays entry off it


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Is this a post showing April rides or have you missed Mays entry off it



Only just put the last April ride in. 

So far I've not done a qualifier in May.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2017)

I did a ride to Waddington with Littgull today. He will have done the full 100 km including the extra distance from Littleborough to meet me in Todmorden and back again afterwards. I decided to take it easy because I will be doing nickyboy's 100+ mile Llandudno ride on Saturday. I still did 85 km (53 miles) but didn't bother doing the extra to get a metric century in.

It was a very pleasant spring day. I think it was the warmest day so far this year, not far short of 20 degrees and feeling warmer than that where we were in the sun and out of the wind.

I am pretty much over my recent cold now and my legs have started working again. I lost a couple of hundred miles of cycling while I had the cold but I should be able to claw them back over the next few weeks to get back on track with my road mileage target.


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Only just put the last April ride in.
> 
> So far I've not done a qualifier in May.


Thanks for clearing that up .I thought you'd missed something off


----------



## NorthernDave (14 May 2017)

Another qualifying ride yesterday, updated to the report thread today.
Did sort of have half a plan to do an imperial half, but the wind yesterday was horrendous (well, at least pretty bad  ) so that idea was soon binned off in favour of a metric one.
At least I got some different tarmac under the wheels for part of the ride, which made a nice change.
Absolutely cream crackered afterwards though, don't know if it's just a general fitness thing (not enough training time) or what but I'm still feeling it today.

I shall try and self medicate with barley, hops, yeast and water.


----------



## Bazzer (14 May 2017)

Managed another qualifying ride today, but had to hastily change plans. Was going to get some lumps and bumps in my legs by going to Leigh, Bolton and Bury before dropping into Manchester and then home, but my legs have been knackered for some reason for the last couple of days.. Ended up a re route and sticking to flat roads. Still at least got the ride in.


----------



## Saluki (18 May 2017)

I went off exploring today. I did kind of route myself up a ride on Garmin but then Garmin Express refused to talk to my Garmin. I decided that I mostly knew the way and that I would wing it. I got to the Spa Trail with no problems, as I know the way there. When I ran out of old railway lane I turned left then right to Woodhall Spa (expensive but pretty looking place) and then got up on to the Water Rail Way the runs alongside the River Witham. I followed it to Bardney and then mostly followed my route but totally failed to turn right where I was supposed to, but it doesn't matter. I got to the top of Horncastle and decided to not go down towards town but to turn right and see if I could find the Spa Trail again and ride on that and make up the mileage, which I did. There are some nice sculptures on there to look at as I rode past.
Just over the 50km mark and I now have a nice cuppa.


----------



## Bazzer (18 May 2017)

Decent ride today and longest of the year so far. Planned route went out of the window, when going through Urmston from Carrington, with a view to getting to the A57 and then either going left towards home, or right towards Manchester for a more circuitous route home through Worsley, I got lost and ended up in Stretford. Luckily Google maps and the navigation voice at full volume on the 'phone in my pocket, got me back on the right route, although by this time I was running a bit later than I had planned. (Yes I know, stereotypical male, not seeking help until he was really lost). 
Anyway the bonus was coming back through Irlam, crossing the Manchester Ship Canal at Irlam locks and then alongside the canal on the when the road wasn't too busy. Last time I did that was couple of years ago on a equally sunny day  and with some hard work was only 10 minutes or so later arriving home than I had planned.


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2017)

Saluki said:


> I went off exploring today. I did kind of route myself up a ride on Garmin but then Garmin Express refused to talk to my Garmin. I decided that I mostly knew the way and that I would wing it. I got to the Spa Trail with no problems, as I know the way there. When I ran out of old railway lane I turned left then right to Woodhall Spa (expensive but pretty looking place) and then got up on to the Water Rail Way the runs alongside the River Witham. I followed it to Bardney and then mostly followed my route but totally failed to turn right where I was supposed to, but it doesn't matter. I got to the top of Horncastle and decided to not go down towards town but to turn right and see if I could find the Spa Trail again and ride on that and make up the mileage, which I did. There are some nice sculptures on there to look at as I rode past.
> Just over the 50km mark and I now have a nice cuppa.


I take ithough moved . Watch for the headwinds in the flatlands . We cycled the cycle track from Boston to Lincoln the other week nice traffic free route . There's a nice cafe at the railway hertiage centre in Hatchet right on the path worth a visit .The owner is quite entertaining


----------



## Saluki (18 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> I take ithough moved . Watch for the headwinds in the flatlands . We cycled the cycle track from Boston to Lincoln the other week nice traffic free route . There's a nice cafe at the railway hertiage centre in Hatchet right on the path worth a visit .The owner is quite entertaining


I shall give that a look  I have my OS map on my phone and will look up that track. I am used to the winds, I'm a Norfolk girl so used to riding in the wind.


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2017)

Saluki said:


> I shall give that a look  I have my OS map on my phone and will look up that track. I am used to the winds, I'm a Norfolk girl so used to riding in the wind.


Dam auto correct . Cafe is in Bardney not hatchet !!!


----------



## Saluki (18 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Dam auto correct . Cafe is in Bardney not hatchet !!!


I saw the cafe in Bardney. I was chatting to an elderly couple who had just come from there.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2017)

Another half century ride today in near perfect cycling weather to the cycling capital of Yorkshire (and therefore the world ) Otley, although it did feel oddly hard work today.
So, when I got home I checked the tyre pressures and found both were under 70psi - I normally run the Gators at 110psi. Much to my shame I don't think I've checked the tyre pressures since March when the carbon bike reappeared after winter, so I've only got myself to blame. They're fully inflated now so I'll check them again later and make sure it's just a bit of time based leakage and nothing more sinister. 
Just think how fast I could have gone...

On a less happy note, today was easily the worst day I've ever had for bad drivers. Close passes, near pull outs and false indications (thank goodness for hydraulic discs). No harm done, thankfully, so fingers crossed it was just one of those days.


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2017)

I am just in from a 50 mile ride in the sun. I had planned to ride but was not really looking forward to it. Then Hubster wanted to take his trike for a bimble so I took my roadie. After 2 3/4 miles I thought 'this is great' and he headed home and I went exploring.
I did have a course of about 44 miles in my garmin and, although it was on, I had forgotten about it. I got to Kirky something-or-other and remembered I had a course in and was pretty sure that this village was along the route, so I found it, poked the 'ride' button and hoped for the best. I had a rather lovely time actually.

I crossed the river a couple of times, passed lots of houses with a huge drainage ditch in front of them and those little bridges over it to their front drives. I stopped when I saw a couple in their front garden and asked if I might have a top up of my water bottle and stopped for a wee chat. I saw a vole, lots of rats, dozens of birds and followed a buzzard from fence post to fence post for 1/4 mile or so.

The ride was over 1/2 mile longer than strava says as I don't start my garmin until I get to the main road. I do have 1km privacy setting on my strava but I am a suspicious old sod really. I am now off for a bath as I ache and I suspect that my 3/4 length shorts might be past their best. Either that or my saddle as got harder over the winter.


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2017)

One weekend to go warning at least most of us get a extra day . As of today we have 28 riders we rides posted for all 5 months . But we are 9 riders short of a full set . Time to it out there. Here hoping your injuries are mending @steverob and your bad back doesn't stop you @Rustybucket.


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2017)

I rode my 100km on Tues 23rd, I've been on holiday in Madeira for most of May, so I've done no cycling. 

I can't believe how sore my legs were after the ride, my 100km route is the flattest Cheshire ride possible, I usually have no problems.


----------



## Spinney (24 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> One weekend to go warning at least most of us get a extra day . As of today we have 28 riders we rides posted for all 5 months . But we are 9 riders short of a full set . Time to it out there. Here hoping your injuries are mending @steverob and your bad back doesn't stop you @Rustybucket.


I've been on holiday for 2 weeks, with virtually no exercise! I meant to get my half century in before I went, but never got around to it.
Did my 16 mile round trip supermarket run yesterday, and legs were knackered at the end! Am going to attempt my flat metric half tomorrow...


----------



## Rustybucket (24 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> One weekend to go warning at least most of us get a extra day . As of today we have 28 riders we rides posted for all 5 months . But we are 9 riders short of a full set . Time to it out there. Here hoping your injuries are mending @steverob and your bad back doesn't stop you @Rustybucket.



Did 25 miles last weekend, hoping to do the 50k on Sunday! Have the painkillers ready!


----------



## Salty seadog (25 May 2017)

Finally got my May ride in, hadn't done a qualifying ride in a month. Working for two weeks in that time so they were out. Got on dry land yesterday lunchtime, rode to the folks for a dinner and then 90 mins later rode off to meet a few for the Wednesday ride which is usually around 30 miles. When I met them I had already got 28 miles on the clock, did the 30 with them and felt I had to bail when we passed near the start point and the train station, I was really feeling it after having not been on the bike for nearly 3 weeks. I was cajoled to carry on,and me and another guy dropped a few hundred yards off the other 3 who were charging on. "It's not a race, it's a ride" Barrie said to me a couple of times, which it is. I started to get the signs of cramp in the back of my thigh but it never came...."wait until you're in bed tonight" I told myself, it'll come.
Anyway, the hills were killing me even though they were just bumps really, got on the flat just outside Deal and Barrie said, " are you going to stop here?" as the train home goes through Deal, "Nah, were on the flat now" so i ground it out back to Sandwich to finish the 30 miles. That was me on just shy of 59 for the day, went to the station and it was half an hour wait for the train home so I thought sod it and took a pootle back to Deal to bring up the 100k and got the train from there after scoffing a sarnie from Sainsburys. Got home with 67 miles on the clock and one instance of the cramp biting me in bed which was horrid.


----------



## Jon George (25 May 2017)

I have to say I've found one of the most pleasant routes for a 50km ride around here that I've ever done. The views over the Suffolk countryside are exceptional and most of the route not too busy with other traffic. I'l try to get around to posting some pics in Your Ride Today (when I remember to stop to take some ), but today's was all about doing it as quickly as possible on Patsy #1 The Carbon. 
Knocked 15 mins off my PB for this route . It's amazing how a lighter bike inspires more effort.


----------



## Spinney (25 May 2017)

Spinney said:


> I've been on holiday for 2 weeks, with virtually no exercise! I meant to get my half century in before I went, but never got around to it.
> Did my 16 mile round trip supermarket run yesterday, and legs were knackered at the end! Am going to attempt my flat metric half tomorrow...


Metric half today.   
Feels like cutting it fine!


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2017)

I did a really pleasant ride with Littgull today. It was the sunniest day of the year so far so we took it very easy, as far as the terrain would allow anyway ... My first ride in 2017 with shorts, short-sleeved jersey, short socks on and no gilet/jacket. On a steep climb just before the cafe I was cooking from the heat coming back at me from the road surface.

We had scheduled a mid-ride cafe stop and decided to sit indoors because the tables outside did not have any shelter from the sun. It is a nice problem to have!

My total was 56 km. We hadn't gone out of our way to find hills but we still tackled nearly 950*** metres of climbing. It is like that round here - as soon as you decide to get away from the busy valley A-roads you know that is likely that you are going to be climbing A LOT!



*** According to my Garmin, that is. My mapping software made it nearer 1,150 metres but it seems to count the tiniest of undulations in the road so I prefer to assume 80-90% of what the software says.


----------



## Bazzer (26 May 2017)

Chuffed with my mileage this month, fitting it in between work and jobs at home. Mind it helps having a month without surgery and/or recovery therefrom. All being well will get a ride at or closer to 60 miles before the long weekend is out.
Removed the winter tyres of Schwalbe Marathon Plus a couple of days ago. Next ride I'll drop the pressure to 95psi and that should return the comfort I experienced before the Marathons were fitted last October.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2017)

I've added the report to the 'Your ride today' thread, but what a morning for a imperial half century!
Absolutely "Scorchio" and the first month this year where I've managed a qualifying ride every weekend.

And almost better than that, I got home before the apocalypse hit so it was worth the early start.


----------



## steverob (27 May 2017)

There is a chance I might be able to keep myself in this challenge. Right now I'd rate my chances of doing a 50km ride before May is out at about 20%, but a chance is a chance and that's what I'm sticking to.

Went for my first ride on my bike* since the accident today, basically cycling back from the LBS** plus a loop round the local area, for a total of about 5 miles. Felt okay; obviously arm and neck are sore, but not that bad that would stop me from being able to ride a little further as long as I take it easy and stick to fairly smooth roads (by Buckinghamshire standards anyway).

My plan is to do about 10 miles tomorrow or Monday if the weather is amenable and then use the results of that ride as a guide as to whether I can go further on Tuesday or Wednesday (I have some time off work this week). Not going to push myself or take any silly risks - if I'm not up to it, then I'm not up to it and I'll accept that, but it would be nice to give myself a reason to get back on the bike.

* - note, NOT my first ride since the accident, just the first on MY bike; I did two (very short) rides on Boris bikes after work in the past week, just to see how I felt and they were fine.
** - LBS found no frame damage thankfully, just a slightly misaligned wheel and a bent rear derailleur which had to be replaced (annoyingly it was only replaced eight weeks ago after a mechanical issue - the amount I've spent with them this year, I'm solely responsible for keeping them in business I think!)


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2017)

steverob said:


> There is a chance I might be able to keep myself in this challenge. Right now I'd rate my chances of doing a 50km ride before May is out at about 20%, but a chance is a chance and that's what I'm sticking to.
> 
> Went for my first ride on my bike* since the accident today, basically cycling back from the LBS** plus a loop round the local area, for a total of about 5 miles. Felt okay; obviously arm and neck are sore, but not that bad that would stop me from being able to ride a little further as long as I take it easy and stick to fairly smooth roads (by Buckinghamshire standards anyway).
> 
> ...


Very sensible thinking . Here hoping  you can get it done


----------



## Rustybucket (28 May 2017)

Done it! Phew, still in the game!
Will post later in the official thread!
Back still dodgy but made 50k


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2017)

I took my freshly serviced roadie out for a play. Underwhelmed with the service, that lovely perfectly smooth shifting was not present and I gave up at 38 miles and got Hubs to bring me home. I tried rolling the barrels a bit to no avail. 
I followed the route from last week's 50 miler to start with, kept going at Stixwould as far as Southney and met with Hubs (bearing coffee and a jam sarnie) and just put the bike in the car instead of carrying on.

The cafes around here are not much to be desired. One at the 20 mile mark, at Langridge, the Bridge Cafe was closed at 1.50pm on a sunny sunday. 10 miles up the road at Chapel Hill, the Riverside Cafe was shut as well. It said open but the locked door and all the lights turned off told me otherwise hence getting Hubs to bring a flask and butty to Southrey. The website for the pub there said that it was closed today until 6.30pm. That was a fib too as it was clearly open when I got there. Ho hum.

I have emailed Evans about their dodgy service. I have asked for a partial refund. They changed the cables, tweaked the brakes and forgot about the indexing. My right wrist is really bad at the mo so I can't twiddle a screwdriver without a lot of pain. I am not going to the bike shop in Conningsby and paying for another flipping gear service. I'll give it a couple of days and see if the wrist settles down.


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2017)

Saluki said:


> I took my freshly serviced roadie out for a play. Underwhelmed with the service, that lovely perfectly smooth shifting was not present and I gave up at 38 miles and got Hubs to bring me home. I tried rolling the barrels a bit to no avail.
> I followed the route from last week's 50 miler to start with, kept going at Stixwould as far as Southney and met with Hubs (bearing coffee and a jam sarnie) and just put the bike in the car instead of carrying on.
> 
> The cafes around here are not much to be desired. One at the 20 mile mark, at Langridge, the Bridge Cafe was closed at 1.50pm on a sunny sunday. 10 miles up the road at Chapel Hill, the Riverside Cafe was shut as well. It said open but the locked door and all the lights turned off told me otherwise hence getting Hubs to bring a flask and butty to Southrey. The website for the pub there said that it was closed today until 6.30pm. That was a fib too as it was clearly open when I got there. Ho hum.
> ...



Oh dear! Is your Evans in cycling distance, so you can ride there and wait while they index the gears and then ride round the car park to check it's right?


----------



## Bazzer (28 May 2017)

Saluki said:


> I took my freshly serviced roadie out for a play. Underwhelmed with the service, that lovely perfectly smooth shifting was not present and I gave up at 38 miles and got Hubs to bring me home. I tried rolling the barrels a bit to no avail.
> I followed the route from last week's 50 miler to start with, kept going at Stixwould as far as Southney and met with Hubs (bearing coffee and a jam sarnie) and just put the bike in the car instead of carrying on.
> 
> The cafes around here are not much to be desired. One at the 20 mile mark, at Langridge, the Bridge Cafe was closed at 1.50pm on a sunny sunday. 10 miles up the road at Chapel Hill, the Riverside Cafe was shut as well. It said open but the locked door and all the lights turned off told me otherwise hence getting Hubs to bring a flask and butty to Southrey. The website for the pub there said that it was closed today until 6.30pm. That was a fib too as it was clearly open when I got there. Ho hum.
> ...



Bummer. Really annoying when the indexing is out. At best compromised cadence or flicking of the levers to get the gear you want. At worst pelvis and cross bar having an unplanned meeting.


----------



## kapelmuur (28 May 2017)

Rustybucket said:


> View attachment 354349
> Done it! Phew, still in the game!
> Will post later in the official thread!
> Back still dodgy but made 50k



Looking like a pro!

Is the earpiece connected to the team car?


----------



## Jon George (28 May 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Is the earpiece connected to the team car?



Team car? Nope - Radio Four. And this is Britain. We're not worried until the the threat level has been raised to: "The Archers Omnibus has been cancelled."


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

Crikey, been of the bike for almost a month up until Wednesday, now done 195 miles in the last 5 days with one day off. I'm sunburnt and my legs are feeling it at the end off each day. Still, put another 8 points on my challenge score.


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear! Is your Evans in cycling distance, so you can ride there and wait while they index the gears and then ride round the car park to check it's right?


96 miles each way and no car park as it's a city centre shop. I didn't ride it immediately after as with a friend so walked it back to her house.


----------



## Saluki (28 May 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Bummer. Really annoying when the indexing is out. At best compromised cadence or flicking of the levers to get the gear you want. At worst pelvis and cross bar having an unplanned meeting.


Having paid £35 out I expected proper indexing. I have sent a 'I am disappointed in your service ' email. Let's see what their customer service is like.


----------



## steverob (30 May 2017)

Update: Challenge completion odds now up to 80%

As I wasn't able to get out on the bike on Monday (partially due to the weather but mainly because of other time pressures), I decided to put all my eggs in one basket and try to do the May 50km today. Because I have a hospital appointment in the afternoon, plus another important task to carry out in the morning, there's no way I can do one big ride, so have decided to use what I call Eddington rules - i.e. as long as the total mileage across all rides for the day comes to over 31.07, it would count.

Currently I stand at just under 26 miles (rides of 22.1 and 3.8), so I only need to do another 5.2 this evening and I'm sorted. Based on the earlier rides I think my legs are more likely to be the problem than my shoulder - was really feeling the thighs burning just going up the gentlest of slopes!


----------



## tallliman (30 May 2017)

Get in @steverob! Well done.

@Saluki, try Arrow Cycles in North Hykeham if you need a hand. They helped me out on tour last year! Although Evans should sort it out!


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2017)

steverob said:


> Update: Challenge completion odds now up to 80%
> 
> As I wasn't able to get out on the bike on Monday (partially due to the weather but mainly because of other time pressures), I decided to put all my eggs in one basket and try to do the May 50km today. Because I have a hospital appointment in the afternoon, plus another important task to carry out in the morning, there's no way I can do one big ride, so have decided to use what I call Eddington rules - i.e. as long as the total mileage across all rides for the day comes to over 31.07, it would count.
> 
> Currently I stand at just under 26 miles (rides of 22.1 and 3.8), so I only need to do another 5.2 this evening and I'm sorted. Based on the earlier rides I think my legs are more likely to be the problem than my shoulder - was really feeling the thighs burning just going up the gentlest of slopes!


Go Steve go


----------



## steverob (30 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Go Steve go



Just got in from my final ride of the day - May's challenge completed! Details will be posted in main thread as soon as I've had a shower and a bite to eat.


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2017)

steverob said:


> Just got in from my final ride of the day - May's challenge completed! Details will be posted in main thread as soon as I've had a shower and a bite to eat.


Well done that man .


----------



## Saluki (30 May 2017)

tallliman said:


> Get in @steverob! Well done.
> 
> @Saluki, try Arrow Cycles in North Hykeham if you need a hand. They helped me out on tour last year! Although Evans should sort it out!


Thank you. I'll give them a bell in the morning. A recommendation is worth it's weight in gold.
Evans have emailed me and said to get a quote from an LBS. I did explain that we've used that branch since it opened as the customer service is so good there so we were surprised about the whole indexing thing. I also said that had I ridden the bike during opening hours, that I would have whizzed back to the shop and politely said something.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Jun 2017)

steverob said:


> Just got in from my final ride of the day - May's challenge completed! Details will be posted in main thread as soon as I've had a shower and a bite to eat.



Magnificent Steve, well done indeed.


----------



## Domus (1 Jun 2017)

Been so busy with two bike holidays I have not updated my rides for a good while.
It is really hard being retired............honest


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2017)

Domus said:


> Been so busy with two bike holidays I have not updated my rides for a good while.
> It is really hard being retired............honest


Have you done a May ride? I'm about to update the totals


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2017)

Scores on the doors 35 riders fully posted for 5 months . 2 riders not yet posted riders @Domus and @RealDealWheel not counting them as fallers just yet .
Half way this month keep on


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jun 2017)

I'm on the scoreboard for June:
- 1/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1015743396. Alderley Edge/Mottram St Andrew and down Artists Lane. 62.4km .

Plus my remaining qualifying rides last month:
- 18/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/993894034. Mostly circuits of my 10 mile course. 59km.
- 22/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1000063956. The Tree of Imagination. 60.2km.
- 25/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1004752103. Lymm/Grappenhall. 60.3km
- 30/5 https://www.strava.com/activities/1012807203. Not feeling well, so a gentle ride near home. 51km.

43 points to date.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm on the scoreboard for June:
> - 1/6 https://www.strava.com/activities/1015743396. Alderley Edge/Mottram St Andrew and down Artists Lane. 62.4km .
> 
> Plus my remaining qualifying rides last month:
> ...


Well done first rider to halfway but may be better posted in the challenge thread


----------



## Domus (1 Jun 2017)

Now updated sorry for my tardiness.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2017)

Up to 36 riders now .


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done first rider to halfway but may be better posted in the challenge thread



Sorry, senior moment!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Please do, the roads should be OK by early June but if you let me know your intended route I can ride around the area to check a couple of days before your ride.


Thanks for your offer, but I have changed my route to avoid the immediate Rostherne area. We will now be riding on roads that we used on nickyboy's Llandudno ride a couple of weeks ago and they were fine.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Jun 2017)

These will be the easy months I told myself... warm weather, tea rooms open, lazy long days. No frost nip, no overshoes, no having to talk yourself into it.

And do you know what, I found winter easier. Yes, it was a challenge to get out in January. But now it's warm, I have different challenges... work is mega busy, wife wants to cycle which means I have to mind the little one, and my daughter also wants to do stuff at the weekend, including cycling (and the rotten little bugger won't do a 50k).

Anyone else with these problems? I'm struggling to get one qualifying ride per month in now, and I'm kind of looking forward to October when nobody else in the house will be interested.

I'm on track (just) but I'm really not troubling the points jersey.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jun 2017)

Well done everyone who's still in! I wonder what the points jersey looks like?

(Although I guess it's compromised by people logging slightly different things)


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks for your offer, but I have changed my route to avoid the immediate Rostherne area. We will now be riding on roads that we used on nickyboy's Llandudno ride a couple of weeks ago and they were fine.



Just as well, it appears that Chapel Lane from Bucklow Hill to High Legh has joined the list of closed roads.

I've been avoiding the area myself.


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jun 2017)

49.6km today, no points but the ride took me to 99 miles for the week ... doh!

Perhaps I should weigh myself to see if I've come up short of my target weight too.

I might nip out for a short ride later to bank 50km for the day. I won't claim it unless I fail to get another qualifying ride in this month.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Just as well, it appears that Chapel Lane from Bucklow Hill to High Legh has joined the list of closed roads.


We are passing about 1 km west of there so we should be ok!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2017)

tallliman said:


> Well done everyone who's still in! I wonder what the points jersey looks like?
> 
> (Although I guess it's compromised by people logging slightly different things)


The points are really only a personal target and it not a competion and like you say people do post in different threads


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2017)

tallliman said:


> Well done everyone who's still in! I wonder what the points jersey looks like?
> 
> (Although I guess it's compromised by people logging slightly different things)



If there is a jersey up for grabs I'm in...............


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> The points are really only a personal target and it not a competion and like you say people do post in different threads



As the person who (perhaps unwisely) mentioned this wholly imaginary "points jersey" I should probably state that it was said entirely with tongue in cheek, and was really only brought up to make fun of my single figure tally compared to some of the veritable Sagans here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jun 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> As the person who (perhaps unwisely) mentioned this wholly imaginary "points jersey" I should probably state that it was said entirely with tongue in cheek, and was really only brought up to make fun of my single figure tally compared to some of the veritable Sagans here.



So there isn't a jersey? I'm out then


----------



## Saluki (2 Jun 2017)

I have had a right day. Hubs fettled Eric for me as I was getting problems with my front derailleur so he had a tweak. It doesn't matter what I do, I cannot, for the life of me, get it so the chain doesn't rub. It hates me. Hubster sorted it in 2 minutes flat. He obviously has 'the touch'. I might stick a longer stem on him too. There is currently an 80mm stem on and it's a bit short so I'm going to try a 100mm stem as I'm starting to get some shoulder pain.
I didn't know where I wanted to ride so just set off in a vague sort of way, headed up the back road to Boston and then saw a road that I liked the look of so rode down it. Dead end so rode back and carried on. Saw another road with a signpost to Tumby Woodside, it made me smile to myself so I went there. I then took the road back to New Bolingbrook, because it's pretty and then back towards Horncastle, via another dead end. Or the road runs out and it becomes track. It looks like you can go through on the map but the 4 German Shepherds made me think otherwise. Back at the main road near ours I decided to ride up the road to Sandy Lane and then back on the trail. Back in town I discovered that I needed to find a mile for my 50km ride, so I did.
Nice evening out.
Roadie going in to Arrow Cycles first thing in the morning to index his gears properly. Evans said to photograph the receipt and they will refund me the money for the service. Nice outcome there.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jun 2017)

Hope they do a good job for you!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jun 2017)

Saluki said:


> Saw another road with a signpost to *Tumby Woodside*, it made me smile to myself so I went there.



I'd have done the same. Was Tumby Woodside everything you'd hoped and dreamed it would be, or was it a bit shite? I find it's about 50/50.


----------



## Effyb4 (3 Jun 2017)

We're planning a tandem ride tomorrow at a local cycle marathon tomorrow, that should be over 50 km. I'm just checking whether the rules allow tandem rides to be included in the challenge. Obviously I will be working just as hard as Mr Effy.


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'd have done the same. Was Tumby Woodside everything you'd hoped and dreamed it would be, or was it a bit shite? I find it's about 50/50.


I took a pic of Eric lurking in the long grass. He is not as stealthy as he thinks he is. It was a nice enough village but not as fun as the name suggested. Will try another Tumby another day.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (3 Jun 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm just checking whether the rules allow tandem rides to be included in the challenge.



For sure they're allowed.



Saluki said:


> It was a nice enough village but not as fun as the name suggested. Will try another Tumby another day.



It's a wonderful world when there is more than just the one Tumby.

I ride through a village called Nasty, and of course it's delightful. The pub is called Ye Olde Fighting Cocks. I do love England.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> We're planning a tandem ride tomorrow at a local cycle marathon tomorrow, that should be over 50 km. I'm just checking whether the rules allow tandem rides to be included in the challenge. Obviously I will be working just as hard as Mr Effy.


If you travelled 50 km by bike it counts  type of bike Dosn't matter


----------



## Jon George (3 Jun 2017)

Saluki said:


> He obviously has 'the touch'. I might stick a longer stem on him too.



Did you ever write scripts for Carry On Films?


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2017)

A nice early qualifying ride for me this month, in rather nice weather which is always nice. 

I've posted this in the 'Your ride today' thread, but what the heck here it is again:
_Lots of positives to take from todays ride though - firstly even though I'm still not firing on all cylinders I more than held my own today so that's a great start, plus it was a fun ride with a good group of lads. The route is pretty good and while it's clearly all on urban roads, I'd forgotten just how green and pleasant parts of this great city can be - something to think about before taking the default option of heading out into the countryside in future, perhaps. And it's this months entry in the half century challenge sorted AND it takes me over 1,000 miles for the year, which given the dreadful cycling start to the year I've had is a real boost. Yep, today it's definitely all good in cycling terms 
_
Now to relax with a beer or two and tea (or dinner if you're from darn sarf ) al fresco on the terrace...


----------



## Effyb4 (4 Jun 2017)

I managed to get my ride in for June today. I cycled with Mr Effy on our Tandem to Thurrock Cycle Marathon and did the 21 mile route, then cycled home again. A total of 50km. It was a really good test for us. We have only had the tandem a couple of weeks and we have been getting the set up right for us and getting used to riding it together. We managed a decent average of 16 mph and got up a small hill without too many problems. All in all a lovely ride in the sunshine. Our club mates want us to do a club run next. 




This is at the finish, before we cycled home.


----------



## Rustybucket (4 Jun 2017)

June done for me too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1...-4CF5-A8B6-4D6B9EA21E7C?hl=en-US&v=1496570785

Will post later in the main thread!


----------



## Renmurew (4 Jun 2017)

Another nice early 50K ride recorded for the month. Been trying to do a really early run each month so that anything else feels like a bonus and it seems to be working.

Yesterday's ride was a 42 mile sportive round the Ochil Hills, round Loch Leven and through the Blairadam Forrest. 

I had noticed when preparing my bike the night before that I couldnt get my bike to shift down into the lowest gear. I had been noticing that down shifting seemed to have a bit of lag but despite reading up about gear cable adjustments, I hadnt built myself up to trying to fix the issue in case I just made it worse! So I stopped by the mechanical assistance van before the start of the run and was pleased to be able to fix it myself with a little incidence and assistance. Glad that I should be able to spot this happening again and add it to my growing list of "things that I can fettle on my own bike".

I definitely saw the best of the weather and had lovely sunshine all the way along with a slight breeze to take away the heat of the sun. However, not everyone was so lucky. I managed to complete the course just before the heavens opened but those on the longer routes would have got pretty wet long before the end. 

Hopefully for once the event photographer got a good picture of me climbing the last hill, one that doesnt have me gritting my teeth in pain, or with my face screwed up or puffing and panting like an asthmatic octogenarian! Somehow I doubt it! I think I could have entered some of my recent event pictures in a girning competition and won! lol


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2017)

A painful first 25km on the way to a total 50.9km on Monday, but the magic tablets have proven to be my saviour again and allowed me to hit the target. That's half the year done on the 'half' challenge, still need to get the 100km in this month...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> I managed to get my ride in for June today. I cycled with Mr Effy on our Tandem to Thurrock Cycle Marathon and did the 21 mile route, then cycled home again. A total of 50km. It was a really good test for us. We have only had the tandem a couple of weeks and we have been getting the set up right for us and getting used to riding it together. We managed a decent average of 16 mph and got up a small hill without too many problems. All in all a lovely ride in the sunshine. Our club mates want us to do a club run next.
> View attachment 355500
> 
> This is at the finish, before we cycled home.


I think the tandem is a great idea. When you and Mr Eb4 did that Yorkshire Dales ride with us it was was obvious that he is a very strong rider and the tandem will allow you to do longer rides together, pinching some of his energy when you need to. 

If I had still been with my ex I would probably have bought a tandem too. She loves the countryside but always struggled on hills so she was reluctant to ride to the sort of hilly places that we would have liked to ride to.


----------



## Effyb4 (9 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I think the tandem is a great idea. When you and Mr Eb4 did that Yorkshire Dales ride with us it was was obvious that he is a very strong rider and the tandem will allow you to do longer rides together, pinching some of his energy when you need to.
> 
> If I had still been with my ex I would probably have bought a tandem too. She loves the countryside but always struggled on hills so she was reluctant to ride to the sort of hilly places that we would have liked to ride to.


Thanks @ColinJ the tandem has been great and we are already planning more rides on it together.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jun 2017)

Another qualifying ride today, although I did waver a bit at around the ten mile point given that blooming wind! It seemed like it was in my face nearly all the time, no matter which way I turned which is bad enough but it was so blustery, buffeting me every which way.
It was summed up perfectly by a rider who passed going the other way "Bit breezy, innit?" 

Glad I stuck with it though and found some hedges to hide behind for at least part of the route


----------



## Domus (13 Jun 2017)

Back on the bike after two weeks, 10 days in the Caterham in the Scottish Highlands, too much good food and Water of Life have taken their toll. 
Saw some hardy souls last week in the horrible wet and windy conditions struggling to keep upright peddling over Tomintoul. 
Still, 36.8 miles in the relative warmish dry conditions today.

Off to Portugal on Sunday taking the bike on the back of the car, hoping for a few sunny rides 

More holidays than Judith Chalmers, it really is tough being retired, just keeping track of the holidays is hard work.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2017)

I am just in from a brilliant ride. I left much later than I meant to as I had issues with my helmet. It's new, you see, and getting the strap right was a bit of a pain. Then the remaining length of strap was too long so I had to cut it off and melt the ends with a lighter (borrowed from next door as neither of us smoke and my zippo is out of petrol. It's not bonfire season yet. Finally out of the door at 25 past 7. I had a 50 miler planned and was bloody determined. So pleased I had charged my lights up.

I rode off to Bardney and then to Lincoln on the Water Rail Trail, which is flat, tarmacked and lovely. Lots of wildlife to see, it's brilliant. I got to Lincoln and rode along the waterside to the main road. Crossed the bridge to the other side of the water and rode back the way I had come on the other side of the river and then popped over the hump backed bridge and retraced my wheel tracks back to Bardney. I decided to come home by road as I have lost my photocromic sunglasses and need some more - or a trip to a DIY shop for clear safety glasses - and the trail was just bugtastic tonight. I got munched if I stopped so decided that getting the dang things in my eyes was not happening. It seems that the road route is shorter so I had to go up to Mareham on the Hill and home that way to add an additional 4 miles. The hill to Mareham is not really ever an issue, it's barely there but with 46 miles in my legs it seemed to feel steeper.
I took 10 minutes off my last 50 mile time, so deeply chuffed with that.

I am really enjoying the riding here and I will definitely do that route again.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2017)

Saluki said:


> I am just in from a brilliant ride. I left much later than I meant to as I had issues with my helmet. It's new, you see, and getting the strap right was a bit of a pain. Then the remaining length of strap was too long so I had to cut it off and melt the ends with a lighter (borrowed from next door as neither of us smoke and my zippo is out of petrol. It's not bonfire season yet. Finally out of the door at 25 past 7. I had a 50 miler planned and was bloody determined. So pleased I had charged my lights up.
> 
> I rode off to Bardney and then to Lincoln on the Water Rail Trail, which is flat, tarmacked and lovely. Lots of wildlife to see, it's brilliant. I got to Lincoln and rode along the waterside to the main road. Crossed the bridge to the other side of the water and rode back the way I had come on the other side of the river and then popped over the hump backed bridge and retraced my wheel tracks back to Bardney. I decided to come home by road as I have lost my photocromic sunglasses and need some more - or a trip to a DIY shop for clear safety glasses - and the trail was just bugtastic tonight. I got munched if I stopped so decided that getting the dang things in my eyes was not happening. It seems that the road route is shorter so I had to go up to Mareham on the Hill and home that way to add an additional 4 miles. The hill to Mareham is not really ever an issue, it's barely there but with 46 miles in my legs it seemed to feel steeper.
> I took 10 minutes off my last 50 mile time, so deeply chuffed with that.
> ...


You seem to have found your cycling mojo again now your away from Cornish hills . The water rail way is a lovely ride .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2017)

Saluki said:


> I am just in from a brilliant ride. I left much later than I meant to as I had issues with my helmet. It's new, you see, and getting the strap right was a bit of a pain. Then the remaining length of strap was too long so I had to cut it off and melt the ends with a lighter (borrowed from next door as neither of us smoke and my zippo is out of petrol. It's not bonfire season yet. Finally out of the door at 25 past 7. I had a 50 miler planned and was bloody determined. So pleased I had charged my lights up.
> 
> I rode off to Bardney and then to Lincoln on the Water Rail Trail, which is flat, tarmacked and lovely. Lots of wildlife to see, it's brilliant. I got to Lincoln and rode along the waterside to the main road. Crossed the bridge to the other side of the water and rode back the way I had come on the other side of the river and then popped over the hump backed bridge and retraced my wheel tracks back to Bardney. I decided to come home by road as I have lost my photocromic sunglasses and need some more - or a trip to a DIY shop for clear safety glasses - and the trail was just bugtastic tonight. I got munched if I stopped so decided that getting the dang things in my eyes was not happening. It seems that the road route is shorter so I had to go up to Mareham on the Hill and home that way to add an additional 4 miles. The hill to Mareham is not really ever an issue, it's barely there but with 46 miles in my legs it seemed to feel steeper.
> I took 10 minutes off my last 50 mile time, so deeply chuffed with that.
> ...



If you've not been in, you must go into the cafe at the heritage centre in Bardney. The fella that runs it is a right character.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> You seem to have found your cycling mojo again now your away from Cornish hills . The water rail way is a lovely ride .



Riding mojo has been found, polished and is loving life  Just back from a slow 15 miler to turn my legs in the sun (have new music on my CheesePod is the real reason)



Supersuperleeds said:


> If you've not been in, you must go into the cafe at the heritage centre in Bardney. The fella that runs it is a right character.



It's on my to-do list. I have a riding buddy through the week so will be checking the Bardney cafe opening times.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

Nearly melted doing an imperial half this morning. 
By 'eck it's 'ot. 

Report will follow once rehydrated


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jun 2017)

Deliberately planned a challenging ride as getting >6 continuous hours in the saddle in preparation for this week's Fridays ride to Hull wasn't going to happen this weekend and I had to be back home by 11.30 today. And boy did a combination of legs a little tired and the sun make it challenging. Going up the road from Todmorden to Bacup I find is hard work but the heat even at 9.30 made it harder, so goodness knows what riders later in the day would have experienced.
Another qualifying ride, but my "break glass in case of emergency" stash of jelly babies (do 4 count as a stash?), had to be paced out from my return through Rochdale. Running on empty for the last 4 miles or so and I think if someone had passed me on certain parts, they would have thought I was a madman talking myself home.


----------



## steverob (18 Jun 2017)

Feeling very frustrated at the moment. Having done a short ride yesterday evening, today was meant to be my first 50k "in one go" ride since my crash and also my first real climb since that day as well; although understandably, it was the descent I was more apprehensive about. However, it turned out that those weren't major problems at all - while my speed does need some improvement (a lack fitness for the climb, lack of confidence for the descent) - my issues ended up laying elsewhere.

First problem came when I rode over some recent resurfacing work; in this heat, the tarmac had started to melt and parts of it got stuck to my tires, which of course meant that within seconds I now had all the road debris stuck to my tires as well. Stopped as soon as I could to avoid a puncture, but it turns out it's very difficult to see black tar on black tires in order to scrape it off. After three attempts, eventually got enough off to make the bike rideable again, only to suffer a major mechanical just one mile later when my left crank fell off. I had been hearing "clicking" noises from my pedal earlier in the ride, but couldn't see anything obviously wrong when I stopped (admittedly didn't check the crank itself as I didn't figure that was the problem), so had carried on riding. Not having the right tools on me to fix this, I ended up have to call the wife to pick me up - thankfully I was doing a route "round" my town; even at its furthest point I was just eight miles from home.

In the past eight months I've had about seven punctures, four "mechanicals" (two of which cost serious money to fix) and my crash, which laid me up for five weeks and caused me to miss two sportives I had really been looking forward to. I really could do with a major boost to my cycling luck right now!


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Jun 2017)

It was my cousin's wedding this weekend, so we decided to cycle to the wedding venue on the Friday and return home today. We took the tandem and loaded it up with front and rear panniers. It was quite a challenge going up hill on it, but managed two qualifying rides of around 36 miles each.





Ready for the off





At the top of the first hill.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jun 2017)

steverob said:


> Feeling very frustrated at the moment. Having done a short ride yesterday evening, today was meant to be my first 50k "in one go" ride since my crash and also my first real climb since that day as well; although understandably, it was the descent I was more apprehensive about. However, it turned out that those weren't major problems at all - while my speed does need some improvement (a lack fitness for the climb, lack of confidence for the descent) - my issues ended up laying elsewhere.
> 
> First problem came when I rode over some recent resurfacing work; in this heat, the tarmac had started to melt and parts of it got stuck to my tires, which of course meant that within seconds I now had all the road debris stuck to my tires as well. Stopped as soon as I could to avoid a puncture, but it turns out it's very difficult to see black tar on black tires in order to scrape it off. After three attempts, eventually got enough off to make the bike rideable again, only to suffer a major mechanical just one mile later when my left crank fell off. I had been hearing "clicking" noises from my pedal earlier in the ride, but couldn't see anything obviously wrong when I stopped (admittedly didn't check the crank itself as I didn't figure that was the problem), so had carried on riding. Not having the right tools on me to fix this, I ended up have to call the wife to pick me up - thankfully I was doing a route "round" my town; even at its furthest point I was just eight miles from home.
> 
> In the past eight months I've had about seven punctures, four "mechanicals" (two of which cost serious money to fix) and my crash, which laid me up for five weeks and caused me to miss two sportives I had really been looking forward to. I really could do with a major boost to my cycling luck right now!



Wishing you better luck and plenty happy miles.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Jun 2017)

steverob said:


> Feeling very frustrated at the moment. Having done a short ride yesterday evening, today was meant to be my first 50k "in one go" ride since my crash and also my first real climb since that day as well; although understandably, it was the descent I was more apprehensive about. However, it turned out that those weren't major problems at all - while my speed does need some improvement (a lack fitness for the climb, lack of confidence for the descent) - my issues ended up laying elsewhere.
> 
> First problem came when I rode over some recent resurfacing work; in this heat, the tarmac had started to melt and parts of it got stuck to my tires, which of course meant that within seconds I now had all the road debris stuck to my tires as well. Stopped as soon as I could to avoid a puncture, but it turns out it's very difficult to see black tar on black tires in order to scrape it off. After three attempts, eventually got enough off to make the bike rideable again, only to suffer a major mechanical just one mile later when my left crank fell off. I had been hearing "clicking" noises from my pedal earlier in the ride, but couldn't see anything obviously wrong when I stopped (admittedly didn't check the crank itself as I didn't figure that was the problem), so had carried on riding. Not having the right tools on me to fix this, I ended up have to call the wife to pick me up - thankfully I was doing a route "round" my town; even at its furthest point I was just eight miles from home.
> 
> In the past eight months I've had about seven punctures, four "mechanicals" (two of which cost serious money to fix) and my crash, which laid me up for five weeks and caused me to miss two sportives I had really been looking forward to. I really could do with a major boost to my cycling luck right now!


Probably not what you want to hear after forking out cash, but maybe a change of tyres to something more resistant to the fairy, albeit less comfortable, might help? Just to up get your confidence on that aspect of rides up a bit.


----------



## steverob (18 Jun 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Probably not what you want to hear after forking out cash, but maybe a change of tyres to something more resistant to the fairy, albeit less comfortable, might help? Just to up get your confidence on that aspect of rides up a bit.


Actually I should clarify there - all those punctures came in a short period of time (about 4 weeks, Nov to Dec last year) and it turned out to be due to tyre wear on the inside, which is why it took so long to diagnose. After changing them, have not had a problem since. Or rather, problems with everything else, but not the tyres any more!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2017)

Bazzer said:


> And boy did a combination of legs a little tired and the sun make it challenging. Going up the road from Todmorden to Bacup I find is hard work but the heat even at 9.30 made it harder, so goodness knows what riders later in the day would have experienced.


That hill CAN feel like hard work. I am generally ok on it these days but wouldn't fancy it in temperatures close to 30 degrees!

I did a 21 mile loop yesterday including the long Cragg Vale climb and waited until 7:15 pm to let temperatures fall a bit before I set off.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2017)

Plenty of days left but just 1 weekend so scores on the doors
We have 29 riders fully posted and half way
Which leaves us 7 short so @Rustybucket , @GuyBoden , @Milkfloat , @Sbudge , @tallliman ,@john59 and last and not least @ColinJ please update if you done your rides (@tallliman I know you've done a ride ) if not 8 days to go


----------



## john59 (22 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Plenty of days left but just 1 weekend so scores on the doors
> We have 29 riders fully posted and half way
> Which leaves us 7 short so @Rustybucket , @GuyBoden , @Milkfloat , @Sbudge , @tallliman ,@john59 and last and not least @ColinJ please update if you done your rides (@tallliman I know you've done a ride ) if not 8 days to go



Thanks for the nudge, I thought I posted for June. I've started running again so got side tracked.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2017)

Ah, yes - I actually haven't done a 50 km to 50 mile ride yet in June. I have done shorter rides, and I did a 125 mile forum ride at the start of the month but I am counting that one in the metric century a month challenge. Family visits have got in the way of my intermediate distance rides. I should be back on the bike in a few days so I must make sure that I bag at least one qualifying ride then.


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2017)

I went out, this evening, with my new cycling buddy. Very nice he is too, thank you very much.
Only our 2nd week of riding together, so today was ride No.5. "let's go up here a bit" he says. I ask if he means up to Chapel Hill. He says " Just a bit along, not all the way to Chapel Hill".
He may have had a sense of direction failure as we went through Chapel Hill, Through Holland Fen and to Langrick Bridge, then half way to flaming Boston before heading back towards Conningsby via Anton's Gowt.
"Brilliant", thinks I. I'll shepherd this filthy great 6 foot chap home and then have a 9 mile ride to my home, at half past 10 at night, on my lonesome. Turns out he is more chivalrous than that and grabbed his car, popped my Roadie in the back and took me back home. What a nice chap. He's coming out to play again on Monday.

I have to say though, drafting was nice. Lovely view


----------



## tallliman (23 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Plenty of days left but just 1 weekend so scores on the doors
> We have 29 riders fully posted and half way
> Which leaves us 7 short so @Rustybucket , @GuyBoden , @Milkfloat , @Sbudge , @tallliman ,@john59 and last and not least @ColinJ please update if you done your rides (@tallliman I know you've done a ride ) if not 8 days to go



Probably means I need to update both this and the 100km thread! Do I get 5 points for 200km?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jun 2017)

tallliman said:


> Probably means I need to update both this and the 100km thread! Do I get 5 points for 200km?


Yes 5 points for 200km


----------



## Rustybucket (23 Jun 2017)

I've done a couple, just being lazy posting up! Will do at the weekend!


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

Another metric half this morning - the second month on the bounce where I've got a qualifying ride in each weekend. 
And as an added bonus, I saw the Flying Scotsman at Church Fenton:


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Plenty of days left but just 1 weekend so scores on the doors
> We have 29 riders fully posted and half way
> Which leaves us 7 short so @Rustybucket , @GuyBoden , @Milkfloat , @Sbudge , @tallliman ,@john59 and last and not least @ColinJ please update if you done your rides (@tallliman I know you've done a ride ) if not 8 days to go



Thanks for the reminder, I thought I had posted a ride. I popped out this morning, with a strict 10am deadline but managed to get back back with plenty of time to spare, but annoyingly only managed to equal a KOM I already own, rather than beat it.


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2017)

@NorthernDave, lovely picture....quite a spot!

Updated my rides to take in this month. For me, it feels like a poor month really. Think I've just had too many busy weekends to do any real riding.


----------



## Domus (26 Jun 2017)

In Galé Portugal with the family, 8 adults and two grandkids. Been out very early the last two mornings a 15 and a 23 milers
Been playing with the Garmin route finding with some frightening results. 
Top tip, turn off "Unpaved Roads" option in the Algarve. Talk about off road, "It's a jungle out there" is more apt. Got a horrid bush complete with very sharp thorns stuck in the rear cassette on one unpaved road this morning. 
Asked Garmin for a 50 k circular route for tomorrow. Watch this space. 

Ps out at 06.30 to avoid the furnace like heat of the late morning.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2017)

Ok, I went out this evening and got my qualifying ride in! 

I have just formally added this to the original post in the challenge thread:

Points scores ... 5 points for 200km, 6 points for 150 miles

I hadn't anticipated that we would be counting such long rides in this challenge but I have actually done a '200' myself so it clearly needed defining. If people start doing 200 mile rides then they are probably in the wrong challenge!


----------



## Sbudge (27 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Plenty of days left but just 1 weekend so scores on the doors
> We have 29 riders fully posted and half way
> Which leaves us 7 short so @Rustybucket , @GuyBoden , @Milkfloat , @Sbudge , @tallliman ,@john59 and last and not least @ColinJ please update if you done your rides (@tallliman I know you've done a ride ) if not 8 days to go



Sorted by a very extended commute (56km to do the normal 7km home!). It had to wait until I got back as I couldn't face the idea of doing 10 laps of a very small island!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2017)

Full house 36 riders have made it to halfway ( @Rustybucket please update the challenge thread) well done everyone 
As some of the posts are getting a bit long can I ask we start new ones for July to December something like 

Points Jan to June 10
1st July new ride 32 miles 1 point 
Total 11

Many thanks 13 rider 
And it's all downhill to December


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Full house 36 riders have made it to halfway ( @Rustybucket please update the challenge thread) well done everyone
> As some of the posts are getting a bit long can I ask we start new ones for July to December something like
> 
> Points Jan to June 10
> ...


How about including a link to the final June post? Something like:

Jan to June: 14 points
1st July new ride 32 miles 1 point
Total: 15 points.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Jun 2017)

ColinJ said:


> How about including a link to the final June post? Something like:
> 
> Jan to June: 14 points
> 1st July new ride 32 miles 1 point
> Total: 15 points.



And for those of us not bothering with points,"Jan to June: 7 qualifying rides" etc ?


----------



## Jon George (29 Jun 2017)

I have lost count of the times over the last couple of years that I've embarked on a 50k ride, only to get a bit knacked, decide to head home, only to discover that if I just go around the houses I can claim a point. As I did today. 
I started out feeling a bit glum, but, as can be seen by this selfie, being out on the bike cheered me up no end.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jun 2017)

Should be doing a metric century or Sunday as I'm leading a ride to Jodrell Bank. I've done far fewer 100K rides this year than I'd hoped.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> Should be doing a metric century or Sunday as I'm leading a ride to Jodrell Bank. I've done far fewer 100K rides this year than I'd hoped.



I know the feeling, I've been travelling a lot on business this year and it's wrecking my mileage! The combination of 9 weekends away from home so far this year and jet-lag hitting as many more is a real pain. Still, I should manage another metric century tomorrow with any luck.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jun 2017)

An unexpected bonus has landed in my lap.

Mrs ND has to work tomorrow, a rare Saturday shift. Which means that the day is mine  

I've had a heck of a week at work, to the point where I feel physically and mentally drained tonight, so I think a nice ride might be just what the doctor ordered. Lets hope my legs agree tomorrow...


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2017)

2 qualifying rides on the bounce mean my legs feel a bit empty today.
I rode yesterday and had a great time. This morning I got soon to be ex-hubs to drop me at Woodhall Spa and I walked back with the dogs. Only 5 miles or so but it was enough as I go off trail for the last mile and a half and the farmer has ploughed the field up but left a path around the edge which is hard going in trainers.
This evening, I couldn't stand the atmosphere any longer so decided on a short bimble. 10-12 miles or so I thought. I rode up to Woodhall again, then to Tattershall Bridge, back to Woodhall and then back towards home. At the top of the town I decided to keep going and headed parallel with the trail but on the road and headed off to Kirby By Bain (or something similar) and back on the A road that runs past the end of my road. It's quiet on a Saturday night. I'd not ride that road for a foot longer than necessary in the day time. 33 miles dead, so I was chuffed with that. It puts my yearly riding up to 1689 miles for the year so far. I've got a target of 2000 for this year. I deliberately set a low on as my depression was keeping me off the bike.
A change of marital status, some flat roads and a riding buddy to chase seems to have done wonders for my mileage.


----------



## steverob (2 Jul 2017)

It's been ten weeks since my crash and I finally got to finish the ride that I was supposed to be doing that day! Got the wife to drop me off at RSPB Otmoor so I could skip the first 20 or so miles of the route (not fit enough to do the full there and back yet), although that did have the disadvantage of launching me straight into the hilly bit - 500ft climbing in the first 6 miles, considering the whole 43 mile route only had 1300ft in total!

Had to do some ride down some rather dodgy "roads" (semi-paved bridleways would be more accurate) in order to cross off a few more difficult to reach tiles on my VeloViewer map, but the most interesting part of the ride came when I got to witness a proper road race going past me in the opposite direction. Must have been at least 80-100 cyclists, accompanied by motorcycle outriders, a race referee and equipment cars, plus marshals with big flags at each junction. I stopped to take photos the first time they passed me (they were doing multiple laps of probably about 8 miles each time, so I saw them again later in my route).












Criterium Peloton



__ steverob
__ 2 Jul 2017



Road race passing by on road between Murcott and Arncott on 1st July 2017.





Made me glad I chose the left turn that I did just after Murcott, because if I'd have gone straight on, I'd have been going in the same direction they were and they'd have caught up with me while going up a 9% hill and I'd have got in their way!

With any luck, next week should see me tackle my first imperial half since Easter. Legs are killing me this morning, but it's getting better...


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Jul 2017)

A quick trip up the Ayrshire coast this morning - turned back after 25k, so expected to be on a 50 by the time I got home. But came back via a slightly different route, and worked out it would have just been 48k - so added a loop round the town to make it 51k, taking me up to 24 points.

Strong crosswind, sometimes helping, sometimes hindering, never directly in my face or behind me.

One loony driver who decided to lean on his horn as we passed through an area with lots of central traffic islands. Yes, I know you’re behind me, yes I know you can go faster than me, yes, I know I’m in the middle of the lane, and yes, I’ll move over when it’s safe for you to pass, and not before.

And a small milestone - 1000 miles since the turn of the year, and 2500 since I got the new bike just over a year ago.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> Should be doing a metric century or Sunday as I'm leading a ride to Jodrell Bank. I've done far fewer 100K rides this year than I'd hoped.


I did it. The longest ride that I've led too.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Jul 2017)

So.... since I started doing the 50 challenge, I’ve been finding that many of my rides are coming in at 50/51/52.... I guess that I’m extending shorter rides by just enough to make them count - last year, my average trip would have been in the 40s. This year, very few trips around the 40 or 60 mark....

Is anyone else seeing this pattern?


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> So.... since I started doing the 50 challenge, I’ve been finding that many of my rides are coming in at 50/51/52.... I guess that I’m extending shorter rides by just enough to make them count - last year, my average trip would have been in the 40s. This year, very few trips around the 40 or 60 mark....
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this pattern?



Yep - you've got half-century-itis. The unavoidable need to round your distance traveled up to just beyond the magic 50. 

I've lost count of the number of rides where I've ended up adding on a few extra miles just to push myself over the line.


----------



## steverob (2 Jul 2017)

Yeah, same here. In the past 12 months, I have a lot fewer rides between about 35-49 miles and again between 53-62 miles!


----------



## Sbudge (4 Jul 2017)

Same here...but then I've always had it, even before joining the challenge. Business travel this year has meant I've had to be extra diligent in grabbing challenge opportunities whenever they appear, even if it's just extending the ride home.


----------



## Domus (6 Jul 2017)

Missed out on a 50 K in Portugal, even though I was out before 06.30 in the mornings my navigation let me down badly even with the Garmin. Still I did a little exploring over 4 rides with very nice coffee at the end. Back on home turf now been to see mum this morning and had a nice lunch in Rivington Barn in the warm Lancashire Sunshine.


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2017)

Last night's 50 miler was meant to be a 50km but it was such a lovely evening, that I just kept going.
Ride buddy is back next week, which I am pleased about, as it seems that cyclists on that trail are not working hard enough if they have the energy to chat me up and try and get me to go for a drink with them. Either that, or they feel sorry for me and think that I need cheering up. Somehow, when out riding with a man, people don't feel the need to engage me in conversation and mention that I have nice legs/boobs/smile etc. Funny that. Maybe I should eat more?
I hit a new record last night. 6 chatter-uppers. What is wrong with people? I just want to ride my bike and comments of "ere, you're fit, wanna come for a drink" do fall on deaf ears. One chap paced me, until he ran out of steam (most gratifying). It seems that a woman in lycra must be chatted up. It's nice, from time to time, but was really getting on my pips last night.

Anyway. I had a nice ride apart from the pests. I did hurl myself off my bike while undoing my helmet to get the bug out of it. I am not sure if it was a dragonfly or a helicopter. They make a similar noise. I just knew that there was a big bug in my lid and I needed it out ASAP. It wasn't a stinging bug, so it's all good. I stopped to watch the Lancaster flying past. Nice to see it all fixed and in the air. (Cue some bloke saying "That's a Lancaster Bomber darlin', a military aircraft" and then offering to tell me all about them over drinks. I decided that I'd seen enough of the Lanc and moved off, at a bit of a lick.) It must be the heat or something!

I did stop and watch some mayflies dancing about over the water's edge. I took a few pics and generally enjoyed the evening sun.


----------



## Jon George (10 Jul 2017)

After an aborted attempt on Saturday I went out today. In the heat. In the humidity. In a slightly less-than-perfect state (I had just lost about a pint of fluid doing some gardening.) When I got I home I got into a bath of cold water to lower my core temperature before a gasket blew. 
It appears I may be approaching some degree of normality. (And now it's finally raining.)
Oh, during the ride, some kind of largish insect got caught up in my hair. It stung me on the finger as I freed it. Monday's going well ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2017)

A small request please.

Last year I joined in the 50k challenge and managed 10 by June but then in early July my world fell apart.

Very long story short: I went to see my GP with what I thought was a simple symptom. She was on holiday and I saw her stand-in. In the space of 7 minutes he diagnosed me with an absolutely hideous disease (terminal) and with a very limited lifespan. After much to-ing and fro-ing between 4 hospitals and a number of specialist tests I was fortunately 'cleared'. The stand-in GP had over-reacted to a 'Red Flag' as I have since been informed. Nonetheless, the damage was done and I became depressed and suicidal and at one stage was a very short time away from not been here at all. With huge support from my lovely wife, my brilliant best friend, a Consultant Psychiatrist and her wider support team, 2 world class Neurologists and a superb CBT councillor I am still here today and feeling great.

Sadly, I lost interest in a lot of things for the best part of the intervening year whilst my life was pieced back together.

This resulted in me being off my bike for eleven months apart from a couple of pathetically short attempts very early this year. 

I have been 'back on' for just over 3 weeks and have completed a scant 6 rides although one of which was 33 miles and the other 40 miles - pretty good for me esp' as I have been 'off' for so long.

So.... would it be ok to join in the challenge for the balance of the year just for motivational purposes (I know I won't get a star)?

I can then 'go for it' next year!


----------



## tallliman (12 Jul 2017)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. It sounds horrid. Yes, join in!! The challenge is about motivating people!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2017)

What a totally reckless and stupid thing for the stand-in doctor to do! You would think that even if there were a lot of evidence to suggest something that serious, that they would be extremely cautious and avoid worrying the patient until the proof was there! 

I'm glad that the eventual news was good and that you are back on the bike.

It would be pretty terrible for a challenge group on a friendly forum to tell any rider to 'clear off until next January' ...

So, welcome back to the challenge and get those ride reports in!


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jul 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A small request please.
> 
> Last year I joined in the 50k challenge and managed 10 by June but then in early July my world fell apart.
> 
> ...



After all you've been through there's no question at all - welcome back!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2017)

Thanks for your nice-ness and I'm glad to be back on this thread and the associated thread.

My 40 miles yesterday was a big ride for me as my number of rides this year is so low - I managed to get round the pretty flat (by Lake District standards) 1200' ascent course in a couple of minutes under 3 hours @ 13.4 mph. This is probably about 1.4 mph down on what I would have expected this time last year. Looking forward to closing the gap - it never sounds a lot when you are down a mile or two an hour but over a long-ish ride you'd finish a heck of a long way behind your 'virtual' self riding at the higher speed. On this occasion around 4 miles behind! Still, these things are what makes challenges interesting!

New bike coming next week which will spur me on too!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A small request please.
> 
> Last year I joined in the 50k challenge and managed 10 by June but then in early July my world fell apart.
> 
> ...


Big welcome back @SpokeyDokey . Your more than welcome to enter rides . So glad your back on your bike and contributing to the thread you have been missed


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2017)

Welcome back @SpokeyDokey and well done to you on your recovery and return to cycling.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone this month's update so far we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 6 to get a ride in . I'm away from Saturday for 2 weeks so there will be no last minute warning as internet access will be very limited . @Rustybucket , @Bazzer , @Eribiste , @Ice2911 , @StuartG , @Salty seadog you appear not yet to posted a ride time to 
If anyone's in Cornwall and sees someone on an overgeared road bike struggling up a 20% hill in a Cyclechat jersey that will be me


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hi everyone this month's update so far we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 6 to get a ride in . I'm away from Saturday for 2 weeks so there will be no last minute warning as internet access will be very limited . @Rustybucket , @Bazzer , @Eribiste , @Ice2911 , @StuartG , @Salty seadog you appear not yet to posted a ride time to
> If anyone's in Cornwall and sees someone on an overgeared road bike struggling up a 20% hill in a Cyclechat jersey that will be me



I'm at sea at the moment but will be out on Wednesday 19th. Have no fear I will post a ride.


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hi everyone this month's update so far we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 6 to get a ride in . I'm away from Saturday for 2 weeks so there will be no last minute warning as internet access will be very limited . @Rustybucket , @Bazzer , @Eribiste , @Ice2911 , @StuartG , @Salty seadog you appear not yet to posted a ride time to
> If anyone's in Cornwall and sees someone on an overgeared road bike struggling up a 20% hill in a Cyclechat jersey that will be me



I've done 2 already, haven't had chance to post up yet from my Strava. 

Enjoy your holiday, it's a good job Cornwall is flat


----------



## StuartG (13 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hi everyone this month's update so far we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 6 to get a ride in . I'm away from Saturday for 2 weeks so there will be no last minute warning as internet access will be very limited . @Rustybucket , @Bazzer , @Eribiste , @Ice2911 , @StuartG ,


Yep - no postings because I was too busy on tour (The FNRttC 'Easyrider' from Dunkirk to Hook of Holland). I've now posted the 50km/miles days. Mileage more impressive than effort when I did the lot on the biggie with canal bridges presenting the most ferocious ascents and descents on the whole trip


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2017)

Up to 32 riders over the line


----------



## Ice2911 (13 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hi everyone this month's update so far we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 6 to get a ride in . I'm away from Saturday for 2 weeks so there will be no last minute warning as internet access will be very limited . @Rustybucket , @Bazzer , @Eribiste , @Ice2911 , @StuartG , @Salty seadog you appear not yet to posted a ride time to
> If anyone's in Cornwall and sees someone on an overgeared road bike struggling up a 20% hill in a Cyclechat jersey that will be me


Hi
Just finished LEJOG so have lots of rides to post. Hopefully do this tomorrow. Thanks for the warning


----------



## Katherine (13 Jul 2017)

Well done to everyone!


----------



## Bazzer (14 Jul 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A small request please.
> 
> Last year I joined in the 50k challenge and managed 10 by June but then in early July my world fell apart.
> 
> ...



Welcome back



13 rider said:


> Hi everyone this month's update so far we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 6 to get a ride in . I'm away from Saturday for 2 weeks so there will be no last minute warning as internet access will be very limited . @Rustybucket , @Bazzer , @Eribiste , @Ice2911 , @StuartG , @Salty seadog you appear not yet to posted a ride time to
> If anyone's in Cornwall and sees someone on an overgeared road bike struggling up a 20% hill in a Cyclechat jersey that will be me



Been away myself for a few days in theand although there was a local bike hire, Mrs B didn't pick up, or (more likely) chose to ignore my hints.
I have however got some in in the UK, but not posted yet.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> Hi
> Just finished LEJOG so have lots of rides to post. Hopefully do this tomorrow. Thanks for the warning


Well done on doing LEJOG great achievement


----------



## Ice2911 (14 Jul 2017)

17 days riding from 18th June to 5th July- Unsupported individual LEJOG, 1173 miles ridden on the trip as I went the scenic route and took in Arran,Mull and Skye along the way. Total points for the trip 40 points.
Grand total 93 points


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2017)

Super effort! 

PS The ride reports are over in the sister thread ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jul 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 17 days riding from 18th June to 5th July- Unsupported individual LEJOG, 1173 miles ridden on the trip as I went the scenic route and took in Arran,Mull and Skye along the way. Total points for the trip 40 points.
> Grand total 93 points
> View attachment 362085
> View attachment 362086



Crikey - brilliant effort.


----------



## Domus (16 Jul 2017)

Out early this morning and rode the Evans 50 k from the shop in Trafford. Poor weather early on, mizzle and drizzle. Nice cafe stop at the Lavender Tea Room at Dunham, sun came out as we finished. Oh well.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Jul 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 17 days riding from 18th June to 5th July- Unsupported individual LEJOG, 1173 miles ridden on the trip as I went the scenic route and took in Arran,Mull and Skye along the way. Total points for the trip 40 points.
> Grand total 93 points
> View attachment 362085
> View attachment 362086



Well done. I have eyed this trip enviously as family commitments are likely to get in the way. Think the best I am likely to get time off for is the C2C.


----------



## Eribiste (18 Jul 2017)

I've been off the bike for a week or two, having broken a rib in a karting shunt. It's taken a while, but I can now cough, and sneeze without feeling the rib move or nearly fainting with the pain. 

I've had a couple of exploratory ten mile rides and I reckon I can keep up with my 50 klick responsibilities for this month. Hope to be posting soon!


----------



## StuartG (18 Jul 2017)

Today 38 miles to Biggin Hill and being buzzed by a Supermarine Spitfire - and on a 38 year old bike - the Dawes Galaxy pictured left.

This old faithful had spent most of its life carrying me into London in the eighties. It was finally retired in 2010 to be replaced by a frisky new Condor Fratello with its cool sophistication. A mistress of steel in a club dominated by sooty bikes. But yesterday I decided that seven years languishing unridden in a corner of the garage was enough for the old girl. A bit of fettling to get the double clanger working and a ride round the block left me worried. Its was a bigger frame, my normal hands position on the bars meant I couldn't reach the brakes (unlike the '105') and when you did it slowed rather than stopped.

Still nothing chanced, nothing gained. I learnt to drive in a car without much brakes - its a good way to learn how to read the road ahead so you don't need 'em!

But this morning after a mile or so my apprehension melted into a great grin. The old girl, so long forsaken for a younger model, forgave me and showed she was far from past it. You have to wind it up a bit but when you do she soared along with complete assurance. I was going as fast as the Condor and 10 gears seemed more rational than 33.

Which leaves me in a quandary. She is looking a bit rough. Should I put hand in pocket and treat her to a complete facelift to make her as sharp as she was in '79. Or should I leave her looking a bit drab so no one, hopefully, will try and nick her and I will be the only one to know what lies under her mucky exterior?


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jul 2017)

Mr Effy and I have just finished riding our tandem to Paris. We spent cycled two days in England from Essex to Newhaven, staying overnight in Tunbridge Wells. The second day my garmin decided not to record my ride. Grrrr

We then got the ferry to Dieppe and cycled along the Avenue Verte to Neufchatel-en-Bray. Again the garmin decided not to record the ride. Fortunately it wasn't long enough for this challenge anyway. I'm beginning to think it was user error.









The next day we cycled to Chaumont-en-Vexin, staying overnight in a Chateau.





The next day we rode into Paris. We spent a couple of nights in Paris, but didn't do a lot of sightseeing because I was feeling really rough.


















We caught the French train to Dieppe and got a fair amount of attention from the French guards, saying our bike was too big. They did eventually let us on the train though.




Our ferry arrived back in England at 9pm and the Youth Hostel we had booked shut at 10pm, so it was a mad dash to get to the Youth Hostel in time.

After our experience on the French trains, we decided not to chance trying to get the tandem on a Southern train and cycled home to Essex in one day. It was 65 miles and the longest ride I have done so far.


----------



## tallliman (21 Jul 2017)

Well done @Effyb4, sounds like a lovely trip. Also one metric ton complete will you be entering that challenge next year? ;-)


----------



## Effyb4 (21 Jul 2017)

tallliman said:


> Well done @Effyb4, sounds like a lovely trip. Also one metric ton complete will you be entering that challenge next year? ;-)


Not sure I'm quite ready for that challenge just yet. I might need to get a couple more under my belt first.


----------



## Eribiste (23 Jul 2017)

Another chapeau from me for that adventure to effyb4. That ferry in the last photo looks quite small for a tandem.....


----------



## Eribiste (23 Jul 2017)

Eribiste said:


> I've been off the bike for a week or two, having broken a rib in a karting shunt. It's taken a while, but I can now cough, and sneeze without feeling the rib move or nearly fainting with the pain.
> 
> I've had a couple of exploratory ten mile rides and I reckon I can keep up with my 50 klick responsibilities for this month. Hope to be posting soon!



Well, here we go, just scraping in the month of July and just about scraping in with the 50km mark. I've been off the bike for quite a while, nursing damaged innards, so today's ride was a bit on the gentle re-introduction side of things. No hills, no unseemly perspiration, no speed. Even better, no pain, so I can try to get bike fit again now.


----------



## Jon George (23 Jul 2017)

It seems I'm old enough to know I have to make allowances for my age when it comes to recovery, but apparently not old enough to be wise enough to follow it through. 
I've had it mind for some time that I'd like to cycle around the borders of Suffolk and had broken it down into twelve stages of about thirty miles each. The other day I thought it might be possible for me to do it in three stages of 100+ miles (though not on consecutive days). So today I thought I'd do a route of about 40 miles to begin re-building the stamina for such an undertaking. 
I prepared with a bigger breakfast than normal, including some porridge, and set out at a pootle. I made a conscious effort to eat/drink more often than normal, but just over an hour in, I began to feel bad and decided to turn for home. Five miles later I had cycled through it and could think a little more clearly. 
I know the time-frame is about average for burning up my supplies of glycogen, and that what I experienced was maybe a precursor to The Bonk, but I think the bigger factor was the amount I'd had to drink on Friday night that wrote of a good third of Saturday.
Sometimes, I think I'm 58 going on 14.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2017)

Eribiste said:


> Well, here we go, just scraping in the month of July and just about scraping in with the 50km mark. I've been off the bike for quite a while, nursing damaged innards, so today's ride was a bit on the gentle re-introduction side of things. No hills, no unseemly perspiration, no speed. Even better, no pain, so I can try to get bike fit again now.


Well done that man. 
Just checking in from hilly Cornwall , I do believe all riders have made it this month will confirm when I get back


----------



## Jon George (29 Jul 2017)

Was on the road by 5.45am to catch the predicted sun and what a difference getting out so early makes! Hardly any traffic to speak of in town, and out in the countryside there was only the occasional dog-walker for the first couple of hours.
(I won't start a thread - life is too short - but as I was returning home, I was irritated to see about 30 odd members of a cycling club 3-4 abreast and about two juggernauts in length from head to tail ... with a queue of traffic building up behind them. 'Nuff said, mild rant over.)
Oh, and here is a pic.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone back from my hols and catching up on the thread . After consulting my high tech ride recording system (a bit of paper ) I can confirm everyone has made it again this month so still 36 of us still in . Well done everyone


----------



## tallliman (30 Jul 2017)

Wonderful news


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2017)

Just added yesterdays ride to the 'other' thread - I started July with high hopes and a metric century (and a bit), but it just hasn't happened this month, so glad to finish the month with a metric half. I need to get more bike time - simple as that.


----------



## Ice2911 (1 Aug 2017)

23/6/17 club ride Home Shipdam loop 62 miles 3 points
30/6/17 club ride Norwich to Southwold and back 82 miles 3 points
31/6/16 Monday night club ride Home Acle Freethorpe Strumpshaw Home 32 miles 1 point
Total points, can't quite believe this 100 points


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Another Sarre Loop today. Nothing exciting, just an area that I enjoy riding through.
> Enough of my artistic side, 34 miles for 1 point.
> 
> ( As far as the challenge goes, it's a bit pointless as I have been told that my new hip will be attached next month . Unlikely to be much riding for the rest of the year!!)


Sorry to hear you may miss out on the challenge but long term health is more important . Hope everything goes ok and your back for next year


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Sorry to hear you may miss out on the challenge but long term health is more important . Hope everything goes ok and your back for next year


Thank you.


----------



## Ice2911 (1 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Sorry to hear you may miss out on the challenge but long term health is more important . Hope everything goes ok and your back for next year


I'll second that, hope the operation goes well and you are back on your bike very soon


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2017)

Eribiste said:


> I've been off the bike for a week or two, having broken a rib in a karting shunt. It's taken a while, but I can now cough, and sneeze without feeling the rib move or nearly fainting with the pain.
> 
> I've had a couple of exploratory ten mile rides and I reckon I can keep up with my 50 klick responsibilities for this month. Hope to be posting soon!



Ouch, sorry to hear that, I did that last year, first ride back on the bike I swallowed a fly and was trying desperately *not* to cough . Good luck with the challenge and wishing you a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> A small request please.
> 
> Last year I joined in the 50k challenge and managed 10 by June but then in early July my world fell apart.
> 
> ...



Welcome back indeed you may not get a star but I'm sure you get a purple heart. I don't think a GP (stand-in or not) should ever give that sort of diagnosis before a proper set of tests are done. Unfortunately there are still a few GPs qualifying who shouldn't really be allowed near humans (though the training is getting better).


----------



## Ice2911 (4 Aug 2017)

3/8/17 first ever Thursday night ride with the fast boys. Home to Acle to Potter Heigham to Wroxham to home. Avr speed 24 mph for first 10 miles, crazy !!!
32 miles 1 point 
Total 101 points


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 3/8/17 first ever Thursday night ride with the fast boys. Home to Acle to Potter Heigham to Wroxham to home. Avr speed 24 mph for first 10 miles, crazy !!!
> 32 miles 1 point
> 
> Total 101 points



Wow! Do you do ten mile TT's? If not then you should.


----------



## Ice2911 (4 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Wow! Do you do ten mile TT's? If not then you should.


No, this was my first go at riding with the Thursday night group,only two turned up but they are the two fastest. I amazed myself that I stayed with them, even taking some turns in front. I will give it a go again next week and see what happens. Never averaged over 20 before.


----------



## Domus (5 Aug 2017)

Disappointed at missing out on the Friday night ride I managed a sneaky 50 k this morning which included a very fine second breakfast at the Drop Off Cafe in Edenfield. Avocado on warm toast with roasted tomato and fried egg. It's called a Nairo Quintana.


----------



## Ice2911 (6 Aug 2017)

6/8/17 Norwich To East Harling loop 63 miles to a pop up cafe ( for charity) with homemade cakes  3 points
Total 104


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Aug 2017)

Yesterday - followed the NCN73 then the NCN7 to Lochwinnoch. Stopped at the cafe - nice coffee, even nicer cake. Then onto some back roads - which were hillier than I remembered - towards Kilmacolm. Picked up the NCN75 there as far as Johnstone, where I jumped on a train home, about 55k in total.

Today it was forecast for “fine early, wet and windy later”. I left about 9 - along the coast to Largs (very flat) for 20k, making good time, then up the Brisbane Glen road. If I’d just been doing it to get a “50”, I’d have turned back half way up, at 25 - but pushed ahead.There’s a cafe up at the top, and I needed a coffee, a bite to eat, and a “comfort stop”.

It’s a bit of a slog up to the top - about 300m climb. Once over the top, it was great - the roads (single track moor road) have recently been resurfaced. Several other bikes out, no cars, and the next few minutes were coasting down to Loch Thom, up above Greenock. Dry and calm.

Stopped at the Greenock Cut/Cornalees visitor centre to use the facilities after 36k. There’s a cafe there too, but nothing special - I used it once, and wouldn’t go back. The better cafe is across the road at the trout fishery - nice coffee, bacon roll... Had a chat with the guy working there - “What time do you open?” “Usually 8 weekdays, 9 Sundays”, he says, “and we close at....whatever. Sometimes we’re open all night.” It’s the office for the trout fishery, they’ll stay open as long as there are people fishing.

Came out 20 mins later - and the weather had completely changed. The “calm drizzle” had turned into a howling gale - in my face, of course. And stinging rain.

A 15 minute climb up to the top, then the descent down to Largs. About 10 km, dropping about 300m. Normally it’s a fast descent - you barely have to pedal - but today there was a gale in my face, heavy rain, roads very wet and very muddy - so a bit slippy.

By the time I reached Largs, I had done over 50k, was soaked through, and wasn’t looking forward to the 20k home along the coast - it’s exposed all the way, and the wind directly in my face. Thought about jumping on a train. However, one had just left, the next one wasn’t for an hour. And I hadn’t lifted my wallet - just had a few coins. Did I have enough for a train ticket? Checked the cost - £4.30. Pulled the coins out my pocket - about a fiver. Then I realised that one of the “pound coins” was actually a Euro....

Biked home. It was a slow end to the trip, 72k in total.


----------



## Eribiste (6 Aug 2017)

Bit of a foul up today on an audax. Despite the presence of the route card, and having the course on my edge 200, I still managed to get hopelessly lost on part 2 of the ride. Totally due to my ineptitude with the Garmin. I eventually gave up on the route, but still clocked up more than the designed route distance. Still, it was a nice day, it was around the Cotswolds so very scenic, and who cares anyway!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Ice2911 said:


> 6/7/17 Norwich To East Harling loop 63 miles to a pop up cafe ( for charity) with homemade cakes  3 points
> Total 104


I presume that should be 6/8/17


----------



## Saluki (7 Aug 2017)

I got a 50 miler in yesterday. It was going to be 50km but I was still angry after a random comment from the man I am kind of seeing (seemed like a plan at the time, distraction from getting separated after years of boredom beyond belief). To begin with, I was mildly annoyed, then actually quite upset and then - having chatted with friends - actually bloody angry.

Anyway, I cleared off up to Woodhall Spa with a vague route in mind. One I had done before, I didn't fancy the roads much today and thought I would ride the River Trail (tarmac surface, mostly) and see how it goes. I got to Bardney, still peeved off. I had slept on my irritation and was still in a snit. I thought that I'd push on towards Lincoln. I got to Fiskerton and caught up with a chap on a lovely Dawes Galaxy and rode to the car park at Lincoln with him. We chatted for a bit with a young couple as they fixed the lady's pedal. Looking for tools, I found a wrapped biscuit in my saddlebag that I had forgotten about. Bit of a result as I'd forgotten proper money or to take food as I wasn't going that far.
I decided to ride back, get off the trail at Fiskerton and head back by road. That didn't quite work and I missed the turning due to not paying attention and watching something up ahead. I rode through Bardney instead of turning up towards Gautby and heading towards Minting and then to Baumber. I ended up towards Southray and got back on the trail to Woodhall Spa and back home via the back road, which I like. Through Old Woodhall. I did a little extra just in case I came in short.

Nice ride, hoping to get another good ride in this week. Work is so dull that only riding is saving my sanity at the moment.


----------



## Ice2911 (7 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> I presume that should be 6/8/17


Yes thank you I have edited the post now, doesn't time fly!


----------



## Domus (8 Aug 2017)

Mum's in the drizzle, 36.8 miles got back home to log the ride to find I'm over the 1500 mile marker for the year.

Very pleased with myself.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Aug 2017)

Weather looks good tomorrow, so I`m going to have crack at doing a 100 km ride in the morning for the 100 km challenge and a 50 km evening ride for the 50 km challenge. The morning 100 km ride will be a nice and easy solo spin, but the evening 50 km will be a group ride averaging 19/20+ mph 

Lets see how my little legs cope


----------



## Bazzer (10 Aug 2017)

Latest ride listed looks odd compared to previous ones , but had to take child 2 to the outskirts of Liverpool where she was going to be for four hours. Seemed a shame to waste fuel and decent weather, so the bike got put in the back of the car.


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Aug 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Weather looks good tomorrow, so I`m going to have crack at doing a 100 km ride in the morning for the 100 km challenge and a 50 km evening ride for the 50 km challenge. The morning 100 km ride will be a nice and easy solo spin, but the evening 50 km will be a group ride averaging 19/20+ mph
> 
> Lets see how my little legs cope



Well, I did it . I probably went a bit too fast on the 100 km ride, but I`ll put that down to the great conditions and the flat route. The evening ride with the lads was ok until fatigue set in around 10 or so miles from the end and I was blowing out me arse  . 

1x100 km & 1x50 km challenge ride bagged in one day


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

50 cornish miles today ￼￼(report on the your ride today thread) 
I'll update the other thread when I'm home on the pc.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Aug 2017)

Nice to run into @graham bowers today and have a little chat. I was just finishing my morning 50 km`er and Graham was just starting out on trek to Carsington Water.

Nice to see you again Graham  . Looking forward to riding with you again on the forum meet up with them Leicester louts


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2017)

Quick 38 miles or so, this afternoon, in the wind. I let my Garmin pick the route and it picked one that I'd worked out for myself in the past. A couple of new roads to ride on but nothing really to write home about. I seemed to be pushing through the wind most of the time but the last 6 miles or so, home were nice with that tail wind.
More tea and then out with the dog.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2017)

I should have more time for long rides - management are 'forcing' me into early retirement and I'm currently suspended.


----------



## Saluki (12 Aug 2017)

wicker man said:


> I should have more time for long rides - management are 'forcing' me into early retirement and I'm currently suspended.


Not sure whether to like that or not. I hope they are giving you a bloody good retirement package.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2017)

Bagged this months qualifying ride today with a run out to Otley, the cycling capital of Yorkshire - glad to get it in the bag after last weekends failed attempt. 
Quite a bit of climbing today too, which makes a change for me lately.



wicker man said:


> I should have more time for long rides - management are 'forcing' me into early retirement and I'm currently suspended.



Can't give a 'like' for that, but I hope it works out OK


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2017)

wicker man said:


> I should have more time for long rides - management are 'forcing' me into early retirement and I'm currently suspended.


Yikes - good luck with that!


----------



## Bazzer (12 Aug 2017)

wicker man said:


> I should have more time for long rides - management are 'forcing' me into early retirement and I'm currently suspended.



Would like to like that, but I know the management want me to retire, but would then complain that I am out on my bike again.


----------



## iandg (12 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> Not sure whether to like that or not. I hope they are giving you a bloody good retirement package.



I've got the union on the case.

I should have been on-call 5 nights out of the last 8, I've done 7 rides in 8 days instead.


----------



## Bazzer (13 Aug 2017)

Today's ride was one of those where things actually came together. Left the house (literally) directionless and demotivated.
Woke up at 2.30am wanting going to ride to the moors with the though that I could see the meteor shower in darker skies and a 4 hour ride later would be home having completed a ride and before the rest of the family woke up. But a little voice said Mrs B wouldn't be too chuffed waking up in the middle of the night and seeing an empty space where I should be lying; so went back to sleep and left the house at 6.30, when it was cold, nothing to see and feeling quite frankly peeved. 
Even when I reached the end of the road, I was undecided as to whether to turn left or right, but whichever way, a route hadn't been chosen.
Chose left and a mile or so later was feeling a little better and a previously unridden circular route was mentally put together, with the thought of a 50 miler, with a break point to (possibly) make it a 50km if the demotivation thoughts persisted. Although I had no idea if the planned route would be 30, 40, 50, 60 (or anythng in between) miles. 
With some minor modifications, as part of the route was unknown other than the town/village names, there was sense of satisfaction that I hit 49.5 miles shortly from home and a local loop later crossed the 50 mile.
Going to record that in my cycling logbook as a route to remember  and make a note to self to put a computer with maps on my Dec 25 wish list.


----------



## Domus (16 Aug 2017)

Up in Grange for a day or two. Cracking ride to Wilf's in Staveley for a light lunch. 
Came out of Staveley into a strong headwind. 20 miles of headwind with added drizzle was not expected after the glorious morning. 
Feeling very tired now, please tell me it's doing me good. 
Root treatment to look forward to in the morning.


----------



## aferris2 (18 Aug 2017)

Another ride for August. This time I'm in Jersey. What a wonderful place! Beautiful countryside and not one dodgy overtake or pull out from a junction. Every time a thank you when I waved someone past. Didn't seem to matter whether i was on main roads or narrow country lanes, all the Jersey drivers behaved perfectly. There was one silly move - car slowing right down in front of me without giving any indication, then sped up just as i was going to overtake. That car had a GB plate though...


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2017)

Wasn't sure what sort of ride I'd have today - after popping out into the garden, it was the first for a long while with knee warmers on and I stopped after half a mile to put my windproof jacket on as well.

Are we sure it's still August..? 

Anyway, the horrible headwind put paid to plans and I finished off with a 21 mile circuit - oddly not feeling like I got any benefit from a tail wind on my way back. So no qualifying ride today.
Tomorrow looks potentially better, so I'll see what the morning brings.

I've half hatched a plan next time it's this windy to ride down to the station and get a train somewhere I can ride all the way back with a tail wind. Watch this space...


----------



## Effyb4 (19 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Wasn't sure what sort of ride I'd have today - after popping out into the garden, it was the first for a long while with knee warmers on and I stopped after half a mile to put my windproof jacket on as well.
> 
> Are we sure it's still August..?
> 
> ...



We cheated today and rode with a tailwind to Southend and then got the train home. It wasn't long enough for a qualifying ride though. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> We cheated today and rode with a tailwind to Southend and then got the train home. It wasn't long enough for a qualifying ride though. Maybe tomorrow



I don't blame you. 

I've worked out that if I cycle down into Leeds (5 miles), get a train to Ilkley (£5.00) and then cycle back from there the scenic way across the river via Askwith, Otley and Farnley (28 miles) that will give me 33 miles, with the wind behind me virtually all the way from Ilkley


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I don't blame you.
> 
> I've worked out that if I cycle down into Leeds (5 miles), get a train to Ilkley (£5.00) and then cycle back from there the scenic way across the river via Askwith, Otley and Farnley (28 miles) that will give me 33 miles, with the wind behind me virtually all the way from Ilkley


Not sure I can let this cheating of the wind stand . It's not like I've cycled from Leicester to Lincoln following the prevailing wind then caught a train back  for an Imperial ton .
Fill your boots using the train also extends your range for some new roads


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2017)

Set off this morning with no plan other than to head towards Aberford - which on a Sunday often means circling back through Garforth for a cheeky 25km loop that I've been working on getting round in under an hour for a while (although it hasn't happened yet - curse those pesky hills...).

Anyway, I was enjoying myself so much that I kept adding bits on and before I knew it I'd got another metric half in the bag. What a good do.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Aug 2017)

Domus said:


> Up in Grange for a day or two. Cracking ride to Wilf's in Staveley for a light lunch.
> Came out of Staveley into a strong headwind. 20 miles of headwind with added drizzle was not expected after the glorious morning.
> Feeling very tired now, *please tell me it's doing me good. *
> Root treatment to look forward to in the morning.



It's doing you good 
On a more serious note, as much as a bastard head winds can be, I try to mentally zone out in them and think it is benefiting my legs so try to push just as hard. (Unless of course my legs feel like the proverbial dead parrot, in which case I find swearing helps)


----------



## Saluki (20 Aug 2017)

Evening everyone.
Today I broke my 100km cherry. I've done 98 (officially) then ridden another 8km home again, but never in one hit. I had a 50 mile route in the Garmin, from Home to Sibsey (16 miles, so I went the pretty route via the coast). I went off trail a couple of times to see what was there and when I got to Sibsey, I stopped for a cuppa at the ex-Hubster's place, along with a bun that he'd thoughtfully bought me and then did another 12 miles to make up a 101km ride.
My bum hurts. Is this normal? will I ever get to have sex again or is that now all a thing of the past now I've sat on a bike saddle for over 4 hours 
I have had a bath now and still in pain . As long as I can walk tomorrow and make sense at an interview, it's all good.

Oh, the seaside! I coudn't see the see as the road stops and there is a walking path for 1/4 of a mile and I just CBA about going there.


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> Evening everyone.
> Today I broke my 100km cherry. I've done 98 (officially) then ridden another 8km home again, but never in one hit. I had a 50 mile route in the Garmin, from Home to Sibsey (16 miles, so I went the pretty route via the coast). I went off trail a couple of times to see what was there and when I got to Sibsey, I stopped for a cuppa at the ex-Hubster's place, along with a bun that he'd thoughtfully bought me and then did another 12 miles to make up a 101km ride.
> My bum hurts. Is this normal? will I ever get to have sex again or is that now all a thing of the past now I've sat on a bike saddle for over 4 hours
> I have had a bath now and still in pain . As long as I can walk tomorrow and make sense at an interview, it's all good.
> ...



Well done you 

That`s a fantastic milestone


----------



## Bazzer (20 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> Evening everyone.
> Today I broke my 100km cherry. I've done 98 (officially) then ridden another 8km home again, but never in one hit. I had a 50 mile route in the Garmin, from Home to Sibsey (16 miles, so I went the pretty route via the coast). I went off trail a couple of times to see what was there and when I got to Sibsey, I stopped for a cuppa at the ex-Hubster's place, along with a bun that he'd thoughtfully bought me and then did another 12 miles to make up a 101km ride.
> My bum hurts. Is this normal? will I ever get to have sex again or is that now all a thing of the past now I've sat on a bike saddle for over 4 hours
> I have had a bath now and still in pain . As long as I can walk tomorrow and make sense at an interview, it's all good.
> ...



Well done.  It gives an enormous sense of personal satisfaction in breaking one of the barriers.

Having had a quick look at your rides, you have done quite a jump from your usual rides, so your future sex life is now wrecked. On the positive side, you can look forward to next weekend, knowing your legs can do another 100k.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> Evening everyone.
> Today I broke my 100km cherry. I've done 98 (officially) then ridden another 8km home again, but never in one hit. I had a 50 mile route in the Garmin, from Home to Sibsey (16 miles, so I went the pretty route via the coast). I went off trail a couple of times to see what was there and when I got to Sibsey, I stopped for a cuppa at the ex-Hubster's place, along with a bun that he'd thoughtfully bought me and then did another 12 miles to make up a 101km ride.
> My bum hurts. Is this normal? will I ever get to have sex again or is that now all a thing of the past now I've sat on a bike saddle for over 4 hours
> I have had a bath now and still in pain . As long as I can walk tomorrow and make sense at an interview, it's all good.
> ...


Well done that lady


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2017)

Well done @Saluki! You will definitely feel better in only a few days. 
If I'm on the wrong saddle I really notice it after 2 to 3 hours but on the right one I'm still comfortable after a full day.. 
Maybe now that you have done one longer ride, try and do a few more before the winter and see if it gets any easier.
On longer rides try and alter your posture and position from time to time, stand up out of the saddle briefly.


----------



## Saluki (20 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well done @Saluki! You will definitely feel better in only a few days.
> If I'm on the wrong saddle I really notice it after 2 to 3 hours but on the right one I'm still comfortable after a full day..
> Maybe now that you have done one longer ride, try and do a few more before the winter and see if it gets any easier.
> On longer rides try and alter your posture and position from time to time, stand up out of the saddle briefly.


I tend to stop and take pics from time to time. My bum might not have been quite as hideous as I made out. I have a Spesh BG Riva on the CX. The roadie saddle is firmer and, having got half a stone lighter, its less comfy. New saddle time for the roadie.

I have done a few 50 milers of late but I don't like to be out too long as I don't want to leave my dog alone much at the weekends.


----------



## tallliman (20 Aug 2017)

Well done @Saluki, 100km challenge next year? ;-)


----------



## Saluki (20 Aug 2017)

tallliman said:


> Well done @Saluki, 100km challenge next year? ;-)


Probably not. Possibly fit enough but I get fed up riding alone after a couple of hours. I have a riding buddy through the week but we don't go much over 25, and it's after work. A FLAB friend some Saturdays for rides of up to 16 or so. Weekends they are doing other things.


----------



## tallliman (21 Aug 2017)

@Saluki, fair enough. Some of us from Leicester way often ride towards Lincoln to get a long ride in and the train home. If you'd like, we'll come and meet you somewhere for a little ride maybe next spring?


----------



## Saluki (21 Aug 2017)

tallliman said:


> @Saluki, fair enough. Some of us from Leicester way often ride towards Lincoln to get a long ride in and the train home. If you'd like, we'll come and meet you somewhere for a little ride maybe next spring?


That would be brilliant 
When I lived near Norwich, I would regularly get on a train and ride home, or the other way about. 25 miles to the station at Lincoln for me here. I miss Norwich, well Norfolk really. I will probably go home in the not to distant future. Horribly homesick


----------



## Jon George (21 Aug 2017)

Well, that didn't go as well as expected. Haven't managed a decent ride for over ten days due to a cold and thought I'd get my August qualifying ride in today - believing I was over the worst. I may be just about firing on all cylinders again, but after twenty minutes decided to err on the side of sensible and only did 16 miles. Hopefully I'ff get a qualifier in later in the week.


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2017)

Me again.
I have been out with the Yellowbellies Social group. A bunch of FLABs from Louth who I have ridden with before. Now we have made a club. 4 of us so far and our inaugural ride started from Woodhall Spa to go along the Water Rail Trail - flat, tarmacked and not slap by the river as one of the ladies has a water phobia. I rode up to Wooders and met them, we did the ride and then went to the pub. Then I rode back the slightly longer way, to put a 50km ride in for the day.
Now, I am due to ride with my ride buddy tonight and I'm thinking either I do (persuade him to do), a flat, steady 18.5 mile ride to make it up to an Imperial 50 for the day, or I stay on the sofa with a Pixar and my feet up. Feeling OK at the mo, so who knows.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2017)

Its that time of the month a few days left but 1 weekend but at least it's a 3 dayer.
We have 30 rides fully posted up leaving 6 to post a ride so 
@tallliman ,@ColinJ ( who both have done rides that quality I believe) @Salty seadog ,@Osprey ,@Jon George and @kapelmuur a week to get a ride in and update the challenge good luck
Well done everyone who's still in 8 months down 4 to go


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Aug 2017)

tallliman said:


> @Saluki, fair enough. Some of us from Leicester way often ride towards Lincoln to get a long ride in and the train home. If you'd like, we'll come and meet you somewhere for a little ride maybe next spring?



I'll be up for that


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> I have done a few 50 milers of late but I don't like to be out too long as I don't want to leave my dog alone much at the weekends.



You need one of these (depending on the size of your dog):









Then you can be out all day and not worry about the dog!


----------



## Saluki (23 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> You need one of these (depending on the size of your dog):
> 
> View attachment 369690
> View attachment 369691
> ...


He's a Saluki


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> He's a Saluki



I thought he might be 

So not the handlebar dog carrier then?


----------



## tallliman (23 Aug 2017)

@13 rider, yep I've done a ride. Such a poor month for me. Will update the thread when I next can....lots of points hopefully in the next few days!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Its that time of the month a few days left but 1 weekend but at least it's a 3 dayer.
> We have 30 rides fully posted up leaving 6 to post a ride so
> @tallliman ,@ColinJ ( who both have done rides that quality I believe) @Salty seadog ,@Osprey ,@Jon George and @kapelmuur a week to get a ride in and update the challenge good luck
> Well done everyone who's still in 8 months down 4 to go


Ah yes - I have now added the 2 qualifying rides < 100 km that I have done so far this month!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2017)

Did a forty miler with Fab Foody I ended on 46 my the time I got home.

Still in the game and will post the ride now.


----------



## Saluki (24 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I thought he might be
> 
> So not the handlebar dog carrier then?



No not really. These are terrible pics. I need to go and take some more as he is a stunning dog, a smooth coat though, so he doesn't have those long, silky ears. He is my second smooth coat.


----------



## Jon George (24 Aug 2017)

My jaunt today was done in the interest of getting a qualifying ride in after a cold along the flattest route I could devise. A bonus was that I didn't realise how quickly the kms would add up simply by nipping into the country and returning into town and repeating like some demented weaving thing across the north of Ipswich.


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Its that time of the month a few days left but 1 weekend but at least it's a 3 dayer.
> We have 30 rides fully posted up leaving 6 to post a ride so
> @tallliman ,@ColinJ ( who both have done rides that quality I believe) @Salty seadog ,@Osprey ,@Jon George and @kapelmuur a week to get a ride in and update the challenge good luck
> Well done everyone who's still in 8 months down 4 to go



It's been a busy month and I've not logged in to this site since July. I've done the rides and will post them when I have a few spare minutes!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2017)

Everyone's still in all riders posted or declared ride soon to be update so the 36 of us Keep going


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> View attachment 369737
> View attachment 369738
> 
> 
> No not really. These are terrible pics. I need to go and take some more as he is a stunning dog, a smooth coat though, so he doesn't have those long, silky ears. He is my second smooth coat.












Robbie the terrier is much smaller - but I don't think I'd get him to stay in that basket!


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2017)

Instructions today to take as long as I wanted over my ride. Well, that sounded like a plan for an imperial half!

It was hard work at times, but maybe - _just maybe_ - some fitness is starting to return? Details on the 'other' thread, full report in the usual place.


----------



## steverob (26 Aug 2017)

First time I've done two 100km rides in one month since July 2016! Yes, I know therefore that this probably belongs in the Metric Century Chatzone thread, but at the outset of this year's challenge, I did say that I was only going to post one ride a month in there, with any 'spares' going into the Half-Century challenge, so here we are.

And after all, it did start out as a planned 52 mile ride, but I just started adding on little extra detours here and there and as the weather was lovely with very little wind, it just seemed to beckon me on to give it that little bit more, just so I could reach the next level. Oh, and a PR up Watlington Hill was very welcome - didn't think I was all that fast while doing it, but I'll definitely take it!

Let's see how the legs feel on Monday - could I possibly manage three metric centuries in 10 days?


----------



## Jon George (27 Aug 2017)

The first stop of the year to take a pig-out opportunity of the blackberries. (Plus another qualifying ride in the bargain. )


----------



## Saluki (28 Aug 2017)

I went home today, for the day. I do this from time to time.
I parked the car up at Colney, at the freebie car parking near the hospital. I decided to head off, via Hethersett to Wymondham and on one of my favourite old routes. Then off to Bowthorpe via Bluebell road and then another old favourite route and a lovely PB up Stocks Hill (which I hated and now love, thank you @Sbudge for the Crimbo Cassette and the advice about a new derailleur).
I had a great ride actually. I miss Norwich. I miss the roads and I am very happy with my current fitness as I blasted around that 50km - I say blasted, I blasted for me. I finished just within the 2 hour mark which I decided is not bad for a fat old bird.
Post ride relaxation consisted of a freebie coffee in the Norwich Virgin Lounge (I have a Virgin Bank account for a very good reason and that reason is the Virgin Lounges and free coffee, biscuits, bowling, air hockey, music and fruit) and watching Chris Pratt in some film about dinosaurs, on my friend's - quite frankly - enormous, humongous TV. No idea what the film was about, what the dialogue was like, I was just entranced by Chris Pratt.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

I set off this morning with no real plan other than to see how my legs felt and where they were going to take me, and arrived home with another cheeky metric half in the bank. And what a glorious day for it!

Report in the usual places.


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2017)

Got another 50km in yesterday. Just local roads, 2 separate rides that I do, stitched together.
I didn't really have the legs for it, or so I thought, but rage is a wonderful energy giver. I was averaging just over 15mph with 369m of climbing as I skirted the very edge of The Wolds. 
I might go out for a shorter pootle later today. Hoping for another 50km this month but I shan't have a meltdown if I don't manage it.


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2017)

Um. I went out and rode another 51km today.
I am still really peeved off and riding seems to help. I am shattered now. I've had some ice-cream and will do a cup of tea in a min.
2 more days of this month left but not convinced that I'll do another one. Having said that, I have to speak to ex Hubs tomorrow or Thursday so I might need another 50km to cool my jets


----------



## Domus (1 Sep 2017)

Out early this month, good ride of 45 miles.
I have a hospital appointment in a couple of weeks may need biopsy on the old prostate.
Not sure how long I will be off the bike.


----------



## tallliman (1 Sep 2017)

Also got my 50km ride in today, hopefully I'll get a bit more on Sunday too.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Sep 2017)

Domus said:


> Out early this month, good ride of 45 miles.
> I have a hospital appointment in a couple of weeks may need biopsy on the old prostate.
> Not sure how long I will be off the bike.



That's a like for the ride - good luck with the other stuff


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2017)

tallliman said:


> Also got my 50km ride in today, hopefully I'll get a bit more on Sunday too.


Well done can you update the challenge thread for Aug as well


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2017)

Domus said:


> Out early this month, good ride of 45 miles.
> I have a hospital appointment in a couple of weeks may need biopsy on the old prostate.
> Not sure how long I will be off the bike.


Hope everything goes ok . Plenty of time to get October's in


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2017)

Ha! I thought I'd be getting in ahead of the crowd, but it seems like a few others beat me to it. 

Here's me at the halfway point (just about to tuck into five pints over the course of the afternoon.)


----------



## tallliman (2 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done can you update the challenge thread for Aug as well



Done! 100 points up for the year, 50 more needed to equal last year.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2017)

Septembers metric banker done, making the most of the fabulous weather.
Plus I was the first cyclist across the newly repaired Linton Bridge (possibly) 

Full report to follow in the usual place.


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Hope to do mine tomorrow. First club ride for 2 months, looking forward to seeing them all.


----------



## gavgav (2 Sep 2017)

Still going in the challenge and today's entry included the summit of The Longmynd


----------



## Bazzer (3 Sep 2017)

Frustrating ride today. Child 2 off to college today so planned on a flat 50 miler before being the afternoon/evening taxi driver, porter, general dogsbody. Abandoned somewhat damp at 40 miles. 
Note to self; 1. don't make assumptions about the weather, 2. check weather forecast, even for a three hour ride, 3. a rain jacket easily fits in the Altura


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Frustrating ride today. Child 2 off to college today so planned on a flat 50 miler before being the afternoon/evening taxi driver, porter, general dogsbody. Abandoned somewhat damp at 40 miles.
> Note to self; 1. don't make assumptions about the weather, 2. check weather forecast, even for a three hour ride, 3. a rain jacket easily fits in the Altura


We got much wetter than expected too. I only ran back in for my rain jacket because the clouds were looking heavy and I thought I might be cold at the cafe stop. I ended up wearing it within half an hour of setting off. Very glad. Still got cold though from wet feet and wet bare legs.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2017)

Here's an encouraging thought on a gloomy, wet Friday morning...

If you've already got your September ride in, then you're just three more rides away from completing this years challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Here's an encouraging thought on a gloomy, wet Friday morning...
> 
> If you've already got your September ride in, then you're just three more rides away from completing this years challenge!


That makes half of us happy as by the 7th half of us already have a ride in


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2017)

Interesting day today. I went out with the Yellowbellies cycling club, nice and local to me. We are FLABs who don't have a Flambassador so we have just done our own thing. I got 16km into our ride, rode over a drain cover (not raised or anything tricky) and broke a spoke, which immediately put my wheel out of true. Luckily, one of the club members lived 5 minutes down the road so went and got his car and picked the roadie and me up. Before heading back to my car, we met up with the rest of the club and had ice-cream at Applebies.

Once back to the car, I popped to Louth Cycles, ordered a couple of new spokes - Mavic aero spokes are expensive! - then headed home for a bit of lunch and a cuppa. I watched the rain until it stopped and then took Eric the CX out for a wee while. Turned out to be a bit more than the 20 miles that I planned and I got home at just over 68km - 42.5 miles. I added to that, the aborted ride of 16km - 9 miles ish, to make a 50 mile day. I was hoping for a 50 mile ride today, in one hit but it was not to be, but never mind. I had a good ride in the end.


----------



## Sbudge (13 Sep 2017)

gavgav said:


> Still going in the challenge and today's entry included the summit of The Longmynd
> 
> View attachment 371319



I'm jealous, I promised my Dad I'd get up there this year (via Asterton Bank), he passed away soon after...still calling me daft!


----------



## Sbudge (13 Sep 2017)

Seems like Autumn is bringing some 'eventful' rides. Sunday's ride got punctuated by 3 fairy visits, wind, rain and general hassles. Lovely route but only made 77km before I ran out of tubes. Close inspection afterwards revealed half a dozen nasty slivers of flint in various stages of concealment, I reckon I wouldn't have made it back with a bag full of inners!


----------



## gavgav (13 Sep 2017)

Sbudge said:


> I'm jealous, I promised my Dad I'd get up there this year (via Asterton Bank), he passed away soon after...still calling me daft!


Sorry to hear about your Dad. I lost my Mum 3 years ago and appreciate the pain you are going through. Perhaps you could do Asterton Bank in his memory, when you feel up to it......That's one heck of a climb though!! I took the High Park route, one of the "easier" one's


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Sep 2017)

Getting a bit chiller isn't it? Still, another metric half in the bag this morning and you eventually warm up with enough pedalling.


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2017)

Out today on my NEW BIKE 






New to me anyway. I've changed the pedals from the rat-traps that were on and had a bit of a fettle here and there (forgot to move the saddle forward ) Changed the Vittoria tyre to a Gatorskin and have put the Vittoria somewhere sensible. Changed the no-name thin tyre for another Gatorskin and put the thin tyre in the bin. Fixed the P in the innertube, properly, but put a new inner in the new tyre.

I just went out for a quick 5 mile pootle so didn't bother with a bottle cage (or bottle), or a snack. I just cleared off up the Boston Road and then turned towards the back route to Boston and thought that I'd whip through Mareham Le Fen and head back. However, the bike and my legs had other ideas. Before I knew it (I was not party to this decision, I swear) I was heading through Tumby, found a road where I had an 'ooh I wonder where that goes' moment - the main road as it turned out - turned back on myself a bit to take the New York road and then Eventually Dogdyke and Coningsby.
Now, there is an excellent bike shop in Coningsby called Cleveland Cycles. I bobbed in to ask if I could have the borrow of a couple of allen keys and one of the staff came out and fettled my seat a bit for me. It was a bit low and my knee was letting me know this, in no uncertain times. He thought that my new bike was a cracker. Asked how much I paid, so I told him and he said that it was lovely. Commented on how light it is too. We figured that the saddle would do, at it's new height, and off I pedalled after thanking him very much.

I decided that the pretty route home was the way to go, might as well make a half century. I was already soaked to the skin, but the sun had come out and I was steaming, gently. After a mile or so, it was clear that the saddle was 1/4'' too high but such is life. It's also way too far back but totally sortable.
Long way home was a mistake. By Woodhall Spa my bum and lady bits were having a major argument with the horrible 1980s saddle. It was howling it down and I was more drenched than a drenched thing. Cold and pretty dang fed up with the whole cycling malarkey actually. By Thornton, I was mostly out of the saddle, due to the pain, and wondering if I would ever be able to have sex again. By the time I was home I was pretty sure that my 'getting laid' days were well and truly over. 53.8km on my nice bike. Still called PeeBee (Purple Bike) but might be changed to Mr Purple or something as my ride buddy says that PB is his initials. I totally hadn't twigged that. I could suggest that he change his name but feel that may be frowned upon.

I have had lunch and had 2 massive mugs of hot chocolate. I've dried off and defrosted. I feel there is scope to maybe have sex, sometime in the next 6 or 7 months. Come back my lovely Selle Italia. I love you so much


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2017)

Saluki said:


> Out today on my NEW BIKE
> View attachment 373793
> 
> 
> ...


Nice you wouldn't get up many Cornish hills with those gears . Looks like a big chain ring


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Nice you wouldn't get up many Cornish hills with those gears . Looks like a big chain ring


It is. I noticed that on some of the 1% long old drags that we have around these parts. I had to go to little ring, twice! On the flat 

52/42 is what I just counted. Not sure what my compact is to compare. 8 speed cassette 26/13


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2017)

Saluki said:


> It is. I noticed that on some of the 1% long old drags that we have around these parts. I had to go to little ring, twice! On the flat
> 
> 52/42 is what I just counted. Not sure what my compact is to compare. 8 speed cassette 26/13


Standard compact is 50/34 so a chunk bigger but probally the right gearing were you are now with no steep hills to worry about


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Standard compact is 50/34 so a chunk bigger but probally the right gearing were you are now with no steep hills to worry about


Have you ever ridden in the Lincolnshire Wolds? Curious minds need know. It's a smidge lumpy there. I have to go to 2nd gear on one hill, on my way to work. In my car, I mean. There are plenty of 15% + hills nearby, should I chose to look for them. I've stayed flat for the last couple of evenings though.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2017)

Saluki said:


> Have you ever ridden in the Lincolnshire Wolds? Curious minds need know. It's a smidge lumpy there. I have to go to 2nd gear on one hill, on my way to work. In my car, I mean. There are plenty of 15% + hills nearby, should I chose to look for them. I've stayed flat for the last couple of evenings though.


Have riden to Lincoln 3 times from Leicester and done abit around the area and I know it's not plan flat but you can avoid most of the hills  unlike Cornwall . I'm quite tempted by a sportive that goes up the cobbled steep hill in Lincoln but I'm a bit mad  and does a lot of the wolds and has 4000ft of climbing so not flat


----------



## Bazzer (16 Sep 2017)

Saluki said:


> Have you ever ridden in the Lincolnshire Wolds? Curious minds need know. It's a smidge lumpy there. I have to go to 2nd gear on one hill, on my way to work. In my car, I mean. There are plenty of 15% + hills nearby, should I chose to look for them. I've stayed flat for the last couple of evenings though.



Couldn't you go South around Spalding, Holbeach etc., or is that a bit far? Flatter round there IIRC. Get your legs a little more used to that chain ring.


----------



## tallliman (16 Sep 2017)

The Wolds are pretty hilly.....I remember finding a 15% hill laden with luggage on tour last year. Need to ride to Binbrooke sometime!

@13 rider, I believe that's called Steep Hill!


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Couldn't you go South around Spalding, Holbeach etc., or is that a bit far? Flatter round there IIRC. Get your legs a little more used to that chain ring.


A short car ride away. I might well do that on the next sunny weekend or day off.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2017)

Oops - I just realised that I haven't posted a ride in this challenge this month yet and am busy until the 25th so I will have to get stuck in when I get back. I don't want to make one of my longer rides shorter (to be counted in this challenge rather than the metric century one) so I will make the effort to make a shorter ride longer!

Oh, it is the Scarborough forum ride on the 30th ... I will have to do a 50 km ride between the 26th and 29th then.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Sep 2017)

My sincere apologies, I've not done a 50km challenge ride since May, I've been double counting my 100km challenge rides to stay in this challenge. Hopefully in the Winter months I'll do a few 50km rides again.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2017)

Another weekend, another metric half. Nowhere near as warm as promised, but you just can't trust weather forecasters can you? 

I think this will be my last entry this month - out on the hybrid tomorrow and then I'm not about next Saturday. Report in the usual place.


----------



## Saluki (23 Sep 2017)

I have been to Norwich today. I took PeeBee, my new Steel bike. Seen here on Wroxham foot bridge over the river.





I just love this bike, I really do.
I was up until gone midnight, taking that hated San Marco Rolls saddle off. The bolt was rusted solid and I had to take a hacksaw and a large hammer to it in the end. It seemed to do the trick anyway. I cleaned up the rails on the S.M. Rolls and gave the leather a bit of a clean up with some saddle soap, which I have laying about. That is going to go and live with @BottomCrank. I believe his backside is a whole lot more suited to horrible 80s style saddles than mine is. The reviews say that it's a great saddle. My bum has other ideas about it, altogether.
I put the Selle Italia Lady Flow, from my PX Pro Carbon on. It's not like I was planning on a long ride this morning and anything over 30 miles on that saddle can be painful actually. It was great, then it wasn't for some reason.

Anyway. I parked up at New Costessey, put the wheel on the bike, faffed endlessly with the mudguard until it stopped rubbing. No sooner did I start than the mudguard rubbed again. I fixed it, started again. Fixed the mudguard again. Rinse and repeat until I was very fed up so bent the mudguard a bit. No rubbing. Result.
I went up to Drayton (small hill, flew up it) and across to Horsford. Bit of a difference in road layout as they are building the N.D.R., which, as far as I can ascertain, stands for Norfolk Daft Route. Nobody seems to want it and half the countryside is laid waste to the building of the thing. Off up to St Faiths and on to Horstead where I took a pic of PeeBee, the steel roadie, at the mill and texted it to the aforementioned @BottomCrank (who is rebuilding his Raleigh Road Ace and will I take his newly taped bars to him, and the saddle. Oh, while I'm at it can he borrow a spoke key). Then off to Coltishall, another pic and another text. Away then to Wroxham, see above. We were unimpressed with Wroxham at 9.30am. Already full of blooming grockles and not even once ice cream shop open. Bike was miffed so we moved on to Salhouse broad for a photo, past woodfords brewary and on to Ranworth. Another pic, up the hill and back to Norwich via the Plumsteads, a detour for the NDR building, a dog-leg through the Heartsease Estate, Mousehold and skirted the inner ring road to Marriotts Way and back to the car.
42.4 miles done. 14.something mph so happy with that.

Chatted with a nice chap on a Dawes Galaxy, out with his work chum (all the gear, no idea) and not best please about it. ATGNI was very dismissive about being overtaken by "some bird on a bloody aluminium bike". I put him right. Firstly I am not a bird, I am a woman. Secondly it's Reynolds tubing not aluminium. Thirdly, it's not 'bloody', it's lovely. You have been overtaken by a nice fit woman on a very delightful vintage steel road bike. Galaxy man thought this was hilarious. Seems he didn't want to be out with his work chum at all but promised in a rash moment and had to make good on it.

In case anyone is wondering about the blue bandage on my seatpost. It's an old bit of rim tape, wound around so that my lights will fit. The seat post is too narrow for that rear light and I was in a hurry.
I adore this bike. Even though I don't have such a big cassette on him, he's fun on hills. I can get up and honk so much more easily than on the PXs. He's brilliant to ride, really comfy and doesn't do anything daft in a tight corner. I can see PeeBee )Purple Bike, being my go-to bike of choice from here on it. He's much more fun and nice to ride than my carbon roadie.


----------



## The Bystander (24 Sep 2017)

On the 23rd September last year I rode 50km and have done so at least once each month since.
I can't award myself a star for the challenge 'till the deed is done in December but I have awarded myself 2 points in this challenge by riding my first 50 miles today.
I hadn't intended to, I wasn't even sure if I'd tick off another 50km but I was about 25 miles in and decided to take a slightly wider loop home. I'd clocked up 40 miles by the time I reached a junction at which a left turn would get me home in under 5 miles or a right turn would get me home in 10. I turned right.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Sep 2017)

Saluki said:


> I have been to Norwich today. I took PeeBee, my new Steel bike. Seen here on Wroxham foot bridge over the river.
> View attachment 375069
> 
> I just love this bike, I really do.
> ...



Sounds like that "tingle" you get in a new relationship.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2017)

1 weekend to go and it's only a 1 dayer don't leave it till Sunday . We have 30 riders fully posted up . We have lost  @HertzvanRental whos undergone hip replacement so get well soon . That leaves @ColinJ ,@steveindenmark ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller and @wicker man yet to post . So time to  and get it posted . Well done everyone


----------



## Saluki (24 Sep 2017)

Bazzer said:


> Sounds like that "tingle" you get in a new relationship.


It kind of is Without the uncertainty PeeBee isn't going to bugger off with someone thinner, prettier or who can bake cupcakes.

I put new bar tape on him today. Need to sort that saddle screw though. New one for him, I think.


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go and it's only a 1 dayer don't leave it till Sunday . We have 30 riders fully posted up . We have lost  @HertzvanRental whos undergone hip replacement so get well soon . That leaves @ColinJ ,@steveindenmark ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller and @wicker man yet to post . So time to  and get it posted . Well done everyone


Thank you. The evil act takes place this coming Saturday, so hopefully, I shall be fit enough to have another bash in the new year!!


----------



## iandg (24 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go and it's only a 1 dayer don't leave it till Sunday . We have 30 riders fully posted up . We have lost  @HertzvanRental whos undergone hip replacement so get well soon . That leaves @ColinJ ,@steveindenmark ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller and @wicker man yet to post . So time to  and get it posted . Well done everyone



It's been on my mind, been struggling mentally with my (not good) work situation and didn't cycle for 3 weeks, but started to find my cycling mojo this week - so should manage it.


----------



## steverob (24 Sep 2017)

Was unable to ride last weekend due to illness, so felt I had to make up for it this weekend, doubly so. Did a high tempo 50km on Saturday (well, about 25km of it was high tempo, the rest I just bimbled about and searched for a tailwind!) and followed that up today with my longest ride of the year (115km) and for most of which I was on roads I'd never travelled down before - even the ones I had done, I was generally doing them in the opposite direction to my usual routes - which always makes for a refreshing change.

Climbed up Great Brickhill for the first time (nice climb, severe absence of bricks), managed to cross the M1 no less than six times, ignored some road closed signs because I knew I could get through on my bike (which made those few miles absolutely lovely - hardly any traffic at all) and even got the chance to stop off for a quick sandwich in Newport Pagnell at about halfway, because they'd handily put a bike rack outside the place I wanted to stop since the last time I went by. The only downside was one of my pedal cages falling off, but that was with less than ten miles to go, so it wasn't too difficult to just use a standard pedal on my left foot for a short while. Anyway, I've got a few spare cages, so it won't be a problem to attach another.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go and it's only a 1 dayer don't leave it till Sunday . We have 30 riders fully posted up . We have lost  @HertzvanRental whos undergone hip replacement so get well soon . That leaves @ColinJ ,@steveindenmark ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller and @wicker man yet to post . So time to  and get it posted . Well done everyone


Thanks for the poke, I've been working like a dog all over Europe but I shall get on it this week when I get back from Ireland on Thursday, should be okay.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2017)

I have done 4 this month but have not come on and posted. I will sort it out on Monday


----------



## Lonestar (25 Sep 2017)

Can I do this on my turbo trainer?

That would be a challenge for me.I've only managed 27 miles in one day (Friday 22 September) up from my previous record of 23 miles.

Although looks like i'm obviously too late for this year.

I'm in training for a bike tour in October 2018 but whether I will do that yet is anybodies guess.

I don't fancy cycling round London it just doesn't turn me on anymore and I do enough commuting round it.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Can I do this on my turbo trainer?
> 
> That would be a challenge for me.I've only managed 27 miles in one day (Friday 22 September) up from my previous record of 23 miles.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately turbo miles do not count as the whole idea is to get you out riding . That said anyone who does 50km on a turbo has my respect.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Unfortunately turbo miles do not count as the whole idea is to get you out riding . That said anyone who does 50km on a turbo has my respect.



No worries but thanks.As the bike tour approaches next year then perhaps the 50 miler (outside) may not be such a bad idea after all.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2017)

Lonestar said:


> No worries but thanks.As the bike tour approaches next year then perhaps the 50 miler (outside) may not be such a bad idea after all.


The challenge is either 50km (31.13 miles ) or 50 miles or a mixture of both your choice


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> The challenge is either 50km (31.13 miles ) or 50 miles or a mixture of both your choice



Or 100km (62.26 miles), or 100 miles....although those distances have their own challenge if you can't do that every month they're nice to drop into this one.
Be careful - it gets addictive


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2017)

D'oh - I have already done a qualifying ride this month but forgot to add it! I'll rectify that now ...


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2017)

Time for one last 50km for the month . First 50km Ive done off road riding the Brampton trail from Market Harborough to Northampton it was muddy but fun Hybrid got a good work out as did the legs 40 plus miles on gravel is hard work . Did 48.9 miles and just couldnt be bothered to round it up bit disappointed in myself now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Time for one last 50km for the month . First 50km Ive done off road riding the Brampton trail from Market Harborough to Northampton it was muddy but fun Hybrid got a good work out as did the legs 40 plus miles on gravel is hard work . Did 48.9 miles and just couldnt be bothered to round it up bit disappointed in myself now



Slacker


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Slacker


I have to agree ,legs could have done it but neck and shoulder were sore and rattling along the trail


----------



## iandg (30 Sep 2017)

Pushed it to the wire but got my 50km ride done on gravel today by lapping the local castle grounds 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1208242725/embed/e27fa005167755c39d657a2ab9bfaf34dbc51ff3


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2017)

Couple of last day Jepody rides but that makes 35 of us fully posted . Get well soon @HertzvanRental who was are only non finisher this month . Who should by now have a new hip and hopefully be raring to go home January


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Sep 2017)

I joined @wicker man in the "by the skin of their teeth" club today. 

I've just not been feeling it at all, no energy, no enthusiasm, and it was a struggle getting out of the door. First 12 miles were pleasant, and then after that it just all went bad... I had a Tom DeMoulin style diarrhoea attack 15 miles in which required a swift undressing in a forest to get the bibs off... luckily I was carrying some kitchen roll in my pocket so at least comfort afterwards wasn't a factor. Sorry, too much info I know. Then I cut my knee, and I also developed pain in the same kneecap when climbing, and it started to rain even though none was forecast, and I had no waterproofs. At the end of the ride my legs were burning, I was miserable, and I'm convinced that had to be the worst ride of the year for me. 
Still, it's done.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I joined @wicker man in the "by the skin of their teeth" club today.
> 
> I've just not been feeling it at all, no energy, no enthusiasm, and it was a struggle getting out of the door. First 12 miles were pleasant, and then after that it just all went bad... I had a Tom DeMoulin style diarrhoea attack 15 miles in which required a swift undressing in a forest to get the bibs off... luckily I was carrying some kitchen roll in my pocket so at least comfort afterwards wasn't a factor. Sorry, too much info I know. Then I cut my knee, and I also developed pain in the same kneecap when climbing, and it started to rain even though none was forecast, and I had no waterproofs. At the end of the ride my legs were burning, I was miserable, and I'm convinced that had to be the worst ride of the year for me.
> Still, it's done.


Well done for getting it done . That's the danger of leaving it late you can't bail and go again .


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2017)

I wouldn't have done so many qualifying rides if I didn't regularly go out with a group.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Couple of last day Jepody rides but that makes 35 of us fully posted . Get well soon @HertzvanRental who was are only non finisher this month . Who should by now have a new hip and hopefully be raring to go home January


New hip fitted. 2018 training starts tomorrow!!


----------



## Lonestar (30 Sep 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Or 100km (62.26 miles), or 100 miles....although those distances have their own challenge if you can't do that every month they're nice to drop into this one.
> Be careful - it gets addictive



Unfortunately I don't have the inclination and at the moment the 2018 tour is in danger of being called off.

I'm still going on the turbo trainer/commuting though and that's my only hope at the moment.

I'm not particularly interested in cycling round London...I'm fed up with it anyway so commuting is fine for me.

Been doing the turbo trainer since late may and have now done 1200 trainer miles @ 15mph roughly since then.(at least that's a bright spot and better than nothing even if it isn't outside)

This is the first month I've done more trainer miles than commuting miles although I did have three days off with leave this month.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> I wouldn't have done so many qualifying rides if I didn't regularly go out with a group.


It just occurred to me after your post that it's my first solo ride in something like a year, I'm normally out with a group... 
What a difference. Much harder with no mates to sweep you along and to chivvy you up when you get a mishap or when you're just a bit low.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Oct 2017)

As I missed out on the now legendary _Cycle Chat Scarborough ride_ yesterday due to work getting in the way of life  I was keen to get this months banker ride in today.

So I did.

Report in the usual place, but as I've posted on the other thread just two more rides needed now to complete the 2017 challenge.


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Oct 2017)

I had a day off on Friday, so went for a trip up the coast, with the intention of doing a 50k. 
Quite a pleasant morning when I left, and reasonably calm.

The first 20k or so of that journey is fine - quite a busy A road, but reasonably wide and open. Made really good progress.

Next section of that road is a death trap for bikes. Narrower, and fence close on one side with sea beyond. Didn’t want to do that one, so a loop round the town and turned home, picking up a new veloviewer square in the process.

At that point, I discovered why I had made such good progress on the way out - the wind had got up, and was now in my face :-(
So a slog homeward, with the garmin showing 46k as I reached the end of my street. So straight on for another few k, before heading home with a tailwind.


----------



## Domus (6 Oct 2017)

Visited Mum today, lovely this morning but went very cool after my egg and bacon sandwich in Rivington. Long (for me) climb from Horwich to the Blundell Arms, with no stops,  after which it was a bit fresh on my old knees down hill all the way to Bolton. 38.05 miles in total.
Glad I have my October ride in early. Biopsy on the prostate next Thursday. Hopefully back on the bike before November.

Only 150 miles to do to get my 2,000 miles for the year. Feeling quite pleased. Not a great milage to you young whipper snappers but still 2,000 miles more than all those on the couch.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2017)

Windy, at times wet and windy, and far too many close passing muppets, but another one in the bag today and the first ride to Otley in an age.
Plus I set a PB on the winter bike up the Farnley Lane climb out of Otley (1 mile uphill at an average of 4.8%). Who need carbon when you've got lower gears and mudguards?


----------



## Saluki (7 Oct 2017)

I am just back from a fun ride. I took PeeBee, my nice steel MB Dronfield bike out - I love this bike so much - and meant to do a nice metric half but ended up with just over the imperial half. Had it not been pissing it down, I'd have carried on for 100km ride. He has his new saddle on - thank you @vickster, it's really comfy. Even comfier than my other Selle Italia that I'd had on him. Just tweaking the position now, to get it bob on. I've not ridden him for a couple of weeks as the seat holder clamp thing is rusted to hell and it keeps loosening off so I have to keep stopping to tighten. @BottomCrank turned up with a new seat post for me, the other evening (he brings brilliant presents. Jar of malt extract for bread making the other day and he has promised me a tin of treacle so that we can make fruited malt bread. Riding food  )
I cleared off in the rough direction of Woodhall Spa, picked up the Bardney road and at Bardney, went over the bridge into unchartered territory for me. I took a B road to Lincoln and then over a busy flyover thing and then home, in increasingly deteriorating weather using the Water Rail Trail and the Spa Trail. 
I stopped at Bardey Heritage cafe, part of the old train station there. Lovely people and I shall certainly visit there again. Good coffee and a bit bit of bakewell tart for £3. To use the Station loos you need to take an old penny from the penny jar - That's 1d not 1p for those of us who can remember - and put it in the toilet door slot to access them. They have showers there too, for the campers. Brilliant place and I highly recommend it.

Hooned back to Wooders, then back to Horncastle. PeeBee didn't seem to mind the rougher terrain of the Spa Trail. I'd had a couple of close encounters with 4x4s on the road and decided that, as they drive like idiots in the rain, that I didn't want to be a statistic. 51.6 miles. If the weahter clears, like it's supposed to, I might go out and do another 11 or so miles to make up a 100km day. Will take Eric the CX though as I've got PeeBee all clean.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2017)

Saluki said:


> I am just back from a fun ride. I took PeeBee, my nice steel MB Dronfield bike out - I love this bike so much - and meant to do a nice metric half but ended up with just over the imperial half. Had it not been pissing it down, I'd have carried on for 100km ride. He has his new saddle on - thank you @vickster, it's really comfy. Even comfier than my other Selle Italia that I'd had on him. Just tweaking the position now, to get it bob on. I've not ridden him for a couple of weeks as the seat holder clamp thing is rusted to hell and it keeps loosening off so I have to keep stopping to tighten. @BottomCrank turned up with a new seat post for me, the other evening (he brings brilliant presents. Jar of malt extract for bread making the other day and he has promised me a tin of treacle so that we can make fruited malt bread. Riding food  )
> I cleared off in the rough direction of Woodhall Spa, picked up the Bardney road and at Bardney, went over the bridge into unchartered territory for me. I took a B road to Lincoln and then over a busy flyover thing and then home, in increasingly deteriorating weather using the Water Rail Trail and the Spa Trail.
> I stopped at Bardey Heritage cafe, part of the old train station there. Lovely people and I shall certainly visit there again. Good coffee and a bit bit of bakewell tart for £3. To use the Station loos you need to take an old penny from the penny jar - That's 1d not 1p for those of us who can remember - and put it in the toilet door slot to access them. They have showers there too, for the campers. Brilliant place and I highly recommend it.
> 
> Hooned back to Wooders, then back to Horncastle. PeeBee didn't seem to mind the rougher terrain of the Spa Trail. I'd had a couple of close encounters with 4x4s on the road and decided that, as they drive like idiots in the rain, that I didn't want to be a statistic. 51.6 miles. If the weahter clears, like it's supposed to, I might go out and do another 11 or so miles to make up a 100km day. Will take Eric the CX though as I've got PeeBee all clean.


Did you have fun the cafe owner at Bardney he is a character . That's our stop on Leicester to Lincoln rides


----------



## Saluki (7 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Did you have fun the cafe owner at Bardney he is a character . That's our stop on Leicester to Lincoln rides


He's a great chap, I thought. Clearly loves bikes and caters for cyclists. Says he can do without tourists who are not on a bike. Quite right too.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Oct 2017)

Had enough of the last 7 days! 
That sodding high wind in my face on every commute Monday to Wednesday, pretty much every one of the 17 or so miles on the way home. 2 visits from the fairy.
Gave my road bike a thorough clean yesterday. Ride today met with another visit from the fairy and by the end of the ride, bike filthy again.


----------



## shirokazan (8 Oct 2017)

steverob said:


> Climbed up Great Brickhill for the first time (nice climb, severe absence of bricks)...


 From which direction? Are you talking about the climb from the Grand Union Canal at Three Locks that goes past the golf club? On the way back home, did you try the *horrendous *climb out of Bow Brickhill (up past the transmitter mast heading to Woburn Golf Club)? 



> The only downside was one of my pedal cages falling off, but that was with less than ten miles to go, so it wasn't too difficult to just use a standard pedal on my left foot for a short while.


 I first read that as your pedal falling off and thought you did rather well to get home at all, before realising that you use cages rather than cleats...still, glad that it didn't inconvenience you too much.


----------



## steverob (8 Oct 2017)

shirokazan said:


> From which direction? Are you talking about the climb from the Grand Union Canal at Three Locks that goes past the golf club? On the way back home, did you try the *horrendous *climb out of Bow Brickhill (up past the transmitter mast heading to Woburn Golf Club)?



Yes, from the Three Locks up to Great Brickhill - have come down that hill a few times, but that was my first climb. Continued on to Little Brickhill and Woburn golf course from there but came home via the Ridgmont side of Woburn, so wouldn't have gone up the Bow Brickhill climb (nor have any intention to!)


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2017)

Happy Birthday @Milkfloat just been on the members page and saw it was your Birthday today hope you had a good day I see you celebrated with a 50 km ride . Like your style hopefully some  and afterwards


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Happy Birthday @Milkfloat just been on the members page and saw it was your Birthday today hope you had a good day I see you celebrated with a 50 km ride . Like your style hopefully some  and afterwards


Thanks! I treated myself to some new wheels and today was their maiden outing, but as usual family pressure meant a short ride. Hopefully next week I can get my ton in.


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Oct 2017)

I've been away on holiday for 2 weeks with no bike, this is the longest period I've had without a ride since I started cycling 6 years ago.

I got straight back in with a 50km yesterday and surprised myself with how good my legs felt. However, I was about 1 mph slower than usual for the parcours.

I used the cycle track alongside the recently completed B5569 road between Bowdon and Tabley and I need to warn anyone thinking of using the track that it is full of small sharp stones plus debris from adjoining trees and hedges. Fortunately I use Schwabe Durano Plus tyres which are very puncture resistant. However, I spent some time this morning digging out grit embedded in the rubber.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2017)

shirokazan said:


> From which direction? Are you talking about the climb from the Grand Union Canal at Three Locks that goes past the golf club? On the way back home, did you try the *horrendous *climb out of Bow Brickhill (up past the transmitter mast heading to Woburn Golf Club)?





steverob said:


> Yes, from the Three Locks up to Great Brickhill - have come down that hill a few times, but that was my first climb. Continued on to Little Brickhill and Woburn golf course from there but came home via the Ridgmont side of Woburn, so wouldn't have gone up the Bow Brickhill climb (nor have any intention to!)


Mmm ... I just looked them up - not far from where we came back into Leighton Buzzard on the last forum ride. Maybe we can incorporate them in one of the LB rides next year?


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2017)

A clever idea to exploit the "nice" weather damned near broke me today, but I ground it out and got in a metric half so it's all good.
Even if I had intended to go for an imperial half when I set off...

Never, ever let anyone tell you Yorkshire isn't hilly 

Report with full details in the usual place.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> A clever idea to exploit the "nice" weather damned near broke me today, but I ground it out and got in a metric half so it's all good.
> Even if I had intended to go for an imperial half when I set off...
> 
> *Never, ever let anyone tell you Yorkshire isn't hilly*


Well, I have found a _few_ places in Yorkshire that are not hilly ...!


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I have found a _few_ places in Yorkshire that are not hilly ...!



They're only the bits between the hills!


----------



## Effyb4 (13 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I have found a _few_ places in Yorkshire that are not hilly ...!



It all depends on your definition of hill. Coming from sunny Essex, our hills are mere bumps in the road, compared to Yorkshire!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> They're only the bits between the hills!





Effyb4 said:


> It all depends on your definition of hill. Coming from sunny Essex, our hills are mere bumps in the road, compared to Yorkshire!


Ha ha!

This is an almost flat metric century route that I keep in reserve for the winter months. The only real climb comes about 38 km in and even that is only about 4% for a km.


----------



## Effyb4 (14 Oct 2017)

In comparison, this is my first 100km. It is a total of 847 ft. There are no hills to speak of. Strava shows the biggest 'hill' as 0.2 miles at 3% To say Yorkshire was a shock to the system, is putting it mildly.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> To say Yorkshire was a shock to the system, is putting it mildly.
> View attachment 378560


Yes, the local rides do tend to be a tad 'lumpy'!  

This is the profile of one that I should have done last weekend (in West Yorkshire/Lancashire) but I put it off because I had a cold. I'll try to do it before the clocks go back.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Oct 2017)

After yesterdays efforts, I decided to get another qualifying ride in today as I'm a glutton for punishment.
Still windy, but not _quite_ as bad, and I helped myself by not going anywhere too hilly - although I still managed to get 1,866ft of up in 

And best of all, todays ride put me through the 2,000-mile mark for the year


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2017)

Well, it's a good job that I didn't attempt the mega-hilly route mentioned in post #678 last weekend ... I went out this afternoon to do a lumpy 50 km ride and I was knackered by the end of it. A cold and 12 days off the bike have really knocked my fitness back! 

Today's profile:


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, it's a good job that I didn't attempt the mega-hilly route mentioned in post #678 last weekend ... I went out this afternoon to do a lumpy 50 km ride and I was knackered by the end of it. A cold and 12 days off the bike have really knocked my fitness back!
> 
> Today's profile:
> 
> View attachment 378694



That is quite lumpy. Were you on the fixed?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That is quite lumpy. Were you on the fixed?


The singlespeed has a freehub so it isn't fixed. I am a bit fixed-curious but the descents would terrify me so I think I'll give fixed a miss as long as I live round here! 

I can manage the route with the profile below on the s/s but that long hill (Mytholmroyd-Cragg Vale-Blackstone Edge) only averages 3.2%. It has a few stretches at about 5% and a couple of hundred metres at about 8-9%. That is about my limit though. My really lumpy rides are done using bikes with 25-inch bottom gears!


----------



## Bazzer (15 Oct 2017)

What a waste of a warm day.  Started out with intentions of 55 - 75 miles and Mrs B out for a good chunk of the day, so no ear bending about being out on the bike (again). May be a bug lurking within, but my legs were absolutely rubbish. They felt a bit tired to begin with, but the gentle slope from Warrington to Preston on the HIll, felt draining. Hastily rearranged route ensued.
I'll see what they are on the commute tomorrow, but may be a few days break required. Grrr!


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2017)

Well done @Saluki good effort .Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe 
The .1 is very important yes 4 points .Is that your first Imperial ton


----------



## Saluki (15 Oct 2017)

I went mad and rode 100 miles today. 109.72 actually but I had 9.71 miles that didn't record, between Boston and Fosdyke Bridge - no idea why, it just didn't. I rode from Horncastle to Norwich and had 2 proper stops. Once at McDees in King's Lynn for porridge, coffee and a hash brown and then again, when I managed to get on the A47 briefly and decided to cut across to Whitwell Station for a big bit of chocolate cake and a cup of coffee. The ex caught up with me there and I changed from my longs, which were getting really warm by then, into shorts and also jettisoned my jacket, just leaving me in my short sleeved cycling top.
I had enough in my legs to do an extra 8 or 9 miles to make sure that I tipped the garmin over the magic Century. Not bad for an old bird. My cousin/best friend thinks that I am bonkers. I don't think so and I felt great. Although my right knee is giving me a little bit of grief this evening.

The ex husband drove my car so that he could drive me back home again. I drove me back home again while he snored his head off in the passenger seat. The chap that I'm seeing said 'how are your legs?' I just replied 'long, shapely, muscular, admired. How are yours?' because it amused me. I am a dreadful woman really 
I might take tomorrow off running. Might ride tomorrow but it will mean putting wheels on the bike. I took Eric the CX as well, just in case I needed another bike - My new steel roadie is not getting any younger you know - but PeeBee was awesome. I  him.


----------



## Saluki (15 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Saluki good effort .Horncastle - Norwich. 100.1 miles. 4 points, I believe
> The .1 is very important yes 4 points .Is that your first Imperial ton


My first imperial ton for quite a few years. I did a couple of ironman events when I was under 40 - seemed like a good idea at the time.
I routed up the bit that the Garmin missed so there is a missing 9.71 miles from that route so, actually, even more thrilled. My Garmin was on absolute fumes. broke the 100 mark with 1% left on the poor thing.


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2017)

Well done @Saluki! 

I was intending to lead the B group today on a fairly easy 62 mile to Jodrell Bank but I ended up going out with the C group for the first time on a Sunday club ride, although I've done a couple of Saturdays with them. I did 70 miles but 3598 feet elevation!! Lovely quiet roads up around Rufford, Eccleston and Chorley. Beautiful Autumn colours.


----------



## tallliman (16 Oct 2017)

Well done @Saluki!


----------



## PK99 (16 Oct 2017)

Saluki said:


> My first imperial ton for quite a few years. I did a couple of ironman events when I was under 40 - seemed like a good idea at the time.
> I routed up the bit that the Garmin missed so there is a missing 9.71 miles from that route so, actually, even more thrilled. My Garmin was on absolute fumes. broke the 100 mark with 1% left on the poor thing.



Were you running the Garmin map display the whole way? That eats battery.


----------



## Saluki (16 Oct 2017)

PK99 said:


> Were you running the Garmin map display the whole way? That eats battery.


I needed directions once I passed Boston and before King's Lynn. I don't know how to turn off the map bit.


----------



## tallliman (16 Oct 2017)

Saluki said:


> I needed directions once I passed Boston and before King's Lynn. I don't know how to turn off the map bit.



I've got an 810, if you swipe left/right to change the screen, the battery life improves a lot as it'll only give you instructions when it thinks you need them. Alternatively, a short tap on the screen and pushing the left or right arrows on the screen should do the same.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2017)

It's that time of the month reminder nudge time . We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving 8 rider to post or get a ride in so @ColinJ , @Rustybucket ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@CanucksTraveller ,@tallliman and @wicker man consider yourselfs remaindered 
Well done everyone else 2 months to go it's downhill from here


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Oct 2017)

Noted @13 rider , struggling to get the miles in this month. I've done the century, hope to get this one done at the weekend....


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of the month reminder nudge time . We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving 8 rider to post or get a ride in so @ColinJ , @Rustybucket ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@CanucksTraveller ,@tallliman and @wicker man consider yourselfs remaindered
> Well done everyone else 2 months to go it's downhill from here


Ah yes ... I did remember to do my ride (details in THIS POST) but I must have forgotten to log it in the challenge thread - now sorted!

I discovered a BIG error in my points total. I can't quite see how I got it so wrong but I have now corrected that error. I won't bother going back and correcting all of the earlier published totals but the new one should be right. I have now created a table showing my 2017 50 km, 50 mile, 100 km, 100 mile and 200 km rides and populated it with the qualifying rides to date. It will be a simple matter to update the table rather than adding up the points totals from scratch each time.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2017)

Oh, FFS - I think my points total is STILL wrong ... I should have triple-checked! I'll do it again. 

I'll have to work out how I could get it so wrong.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2017)

D'oh - I thought I seemed to have done a lot of metric centuries but not many half metrics ... I had got distracted and put 7 half metrics in the metric century column - ha ha! 

Damn, even with the wrong figures, I made a mistake totalling the columns. I am obviously having a bad numbers day!


----------



## steverob (23 Oct 2017)

ColinJ said:


> D'oh - I thought I seemed to have done a lot of metric centuries but not many half metrics ... I had got distracted and put 7 half metrics in the metric century column - ha ha!
> 
> Damn, even with the wrong figures, I made a mistake totalling the columns. I am obviously having a bad numbers day!



Don't worry, happens to all of us! I had to downgrade my points total from 2016 a few weeks back when I noticed I'd given myself 2 points for a 50km ride somehow. Ah well, just makes it slightly easier to beat last year's total this way!


----------



## iandg (23 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of the month reminder nudge time . We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving 8 rider to post or get a ride in so @ColinJ , @Rustybucket ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@CanucksTraveller ,@tallliman and @wicker man consider yourselfs remaindered
> Well done everyone else 2 months to go it's downhill from here



Got it planned - struggling mentally following my (unfair) suspension from work back in August and have withdrawn to my man cave but starting to get myself back together. Had the first investigation meeting today and feeling more positive. Road bike in bits at the moment and haven't found the motivation to rebuild it, but will get the ride done on the fixed or cross-check.


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of the month reminder nudge time . We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving 8 rider to post or get a ride in so @ColinJ , @Rustybucket ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@CanucksTraveller ,@tallliman and @wicker man consider yourselfs remaindered
> Well done everyone else 2 months to go it's downhill from here




Done my ride for this month - as normal haven't had chance to post up yet. Even did a couple of 100ks! Will post at the weekend!


----------



## Domus (24 Oct 2017)

Glad I got mine in early. Had my prostate biopsy done on the 12th. Still uncomfortable sitting on a hard chair, not even attempted the bike yet.
Got my results yesterday, no cancer cells in the 12 samples taken so just further blood tests in three months. Looking for a more suitable saddle fancy a Brooks Cambium with the cut out but at £100 + it could be an expensive mistake. Any advice out there?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2017)

Domus said:


> Glad I got mine in early. Had my prostate biopsy done on the 12th. Still uncomfortable sitting on a hard chair, not even attempted the bike yet.
> Got my results yesterday, no cancer cells in the 12 samples taken so just further blood tests in three months.


Excellent news!



Domus said:


> Looking for a more suitable saddle fancy a Brooks Cambium with the cut out but at £100 + it could be an expensive mistake. Any advice out there?


I find tilting the nose of my saddle down slightly makes a big difference to my comfort on the bike. Saddles that I couldn't bear when horizontal actually became comfortable with a few degrees of downward tilt. Why not try that first before splashing out on a new saddle?


----------



## Domus (25 Oct 2017)

I had my saddle pointing down a little but I kept sliding forward, gravity is not your friend at 81 Kg. It is now level but I fear it is not prostate friendly.
It's a Selle Italia X1


----------



## Domus (27 Oct 2017)

Up in Grange for a few days. Called in Wheelbase and tried out the sit bones measuring device and came away with a wider saddle than my Selle Italia. 
Hopefully more supportive in the right areas.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of the month reminder nudge time . We have 27 riders fully posted up leaving 8 rider to post or get a ride in so @ColinJ , @Rustybucket ,@cosmicbike ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@CanucksTraveller ,@tallliman and @wicker man consider yourselfs remaindered
> Well done everyone else 2 months to go it's downhill from here



Planned to do it yesterday when it was bright and sunny with no wind, but instead did it this morning when it was windy and the 5% chance of rain rained on me!
42 miles done, so that's both this and the metric century kept alive for the year, and a few Eddingtons in the bag


----------



## iandg (29 Oct 2017)

Got October's ride done today. One of those rare Outer Hebrides days with hardly any wind (a steady 13 mph northerly with no gusts) - just perfect for a spin on the fixed 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1251648738


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Oct 2017)

I nearly cycled to Moscow today.....

Bright and relatively calm morning here in Ayrshire - headed out through Kilwinning towards Stewarton. Then over the hilly bit to Fenwick, then towards Moscow. No, not the one in Russia - it was MosCOW (with the accent on the second syllable, pronounced like the farm animal), near Kilmarnock.

Turned right just before Moscow, and round behind Kilmarnock. Followed the cycle path from Kilmarnock to Irvine, then on to Kilwinning and back via cycle path to saltcoats.

Quite a few cyclists out - but bearing in mind that it was a sunny and pleasant morning, I did see quite a few grumpy faces!

Cyclepaths were a bit treacherous with wet leaves.


https://www.relive.cc/view/1251974336

60k, 8 new Veloviewer tiles, and took my “metric Eddington” to 50.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Oct 2017)

Managed to sneak in my October 50km in time. I'd prioritised the 100km last week as my first ride back after the illness just in case I couldn't ride this weekend. Still less wobbly riding than walking but nearly fully recovered. I've not been tracking points as the rides are split between the 50km and 100km threads but...I reckon there's a chance of hitting 100 points for the year if I push things which would be nice.

Beautiful weather and colours on the ride but I did struggle on a couple of the steeper ones (didn't stop though...just VERY slow), must have lost more fitness than I thought.


----------



## steverob (30 Oct 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Managed to sneak in my October 50km in time. I'd prioritised the 100km last week as my first ride back after the illness just in case I couldn't ride this weekend. Still less wobbly riding than walking but nearly fully recovered. I've not been tracking points as the rides are split between the 50km and 100km threads but...I reckon there's a chance of hitting 100 points for the year if I push things which would be nice.
> 
> Beautiful weather and colours on the ride but I did struggle on a couple of the steeper ones (didn't stop though...just VERY slow), must have lost more fitness than I thought.



So how did you find the Green Lane climb out of Wycombe then after I recommended it to you? Short and punchy (by your standards anyway!) but still an interesting climb I hope.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2017)

With a day to spare everyone fully posted so 34 of us still in amazingly low drop out rate this year . Well done everyone keep it up . Just 2 months to go


----------



## Sbudge (31 Oct 2017)

steverob said:


> So how did you find the Green Lane climb out of Wycombe then after I recommended it to you? Short and punchy (by your standards anyway!) but still an interesting climb I hope.



It was 'fun', the recommendation was very welcome indeed! I liked that first hairpin in particular.


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Nov 2017)

Yesterday was a trip over farm roads towards lugton, then zigzag toward Uplawmoor. A roundabout route, to pick up some veloviewer tiles. Great start to the day, but then it started raining, so I headed towards Barrhead, Paisley, Johnstone and jumped on a train home.

Today - lovely morning. Headed north along the coast, breeze in my face made it tough going - but flat all the way. . Turned at Largs, grabbed a quick coffee, and then an easy run home with a tailwind. 45k took me to the end of my street, so a lap round the town to make 50.


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2017)

Off to a good start for November with a 66 mile ride to Jodrell Bank. Report in Your Ride Today thread.


----------



## steverob (6 Nov 2017)

I can't believe that I am just four points away from beating last year's points total with eight weekends still left to go in the year. Considering I basically lost May and June as riding months (3 points total, whereas in previous years I'd have got about 20), I'm absolutely thrilled!

And with yesterday's ride, I have now caught up to and overtaken my 2015 self's mileage (only by one mile mind, and he'll take the lead again in two days time when his 34 miler from 8th Nov takes effect) but this means I still have an outside chance of breaking my yearly mileage record, which I never would have thought possible at the end of April.

Anyway, today's ride was a lot of fun, or rather the second half was! Everything went to plan - ride 30 miles into a tough headwind, then take a quick break, before gliding back home on a lovely tailwind! 12.8mph on the way out, 15.5mph on the way back. Was a bit on the cold side admittedly, but dug out the full winter gear (first time I've had the cycling cap that comes down over my ears on since February) and wasn't too bad in the end.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Nov 2017)

steverob said:


> I can't believe that I am just four points away from beating last year's points total with eight weekends still left to go in the year. Considering I basically lost May and June as riding months (3 points total, whereas in previous years I'd have got about 20), I'm absolutely thrilled!
> 
> And with yesterday's ride, I have now caught up to and overtaken my 2015 self's mileage (only by one mile mind, and he'll take the lead again in two days time when his 34 miler from 8th Nov takes effect) but this means I still have an outside chance of breaking my yearly mileage record, which I never would have thought possible at the end of April.
> 
> Anyway, today's ride was a lot of fun, or rather the second half was! Everything went to plan - ride 30 miles into a tough headwind, then take a quick break, before gliding back home on a lovely tailwind! 12.8mph on the way out, 15.5mph on the way back. Was a bit on the cold side admittedly, but dug out the full winter gear (first time I've had the cycling cap that comes down over my ears on since February) and wasn't too bad in the end.



I know the feeling Steve, I should have caught up with my cumulative total for the year by tomorrow (after the illness which put me 300km behind schedule). After that the new longer commute means I should be Ok for this years target. And yes, we were both riding in the same area yesterday and that headwind was a right pain!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Nov 2017)

Chris Doyle said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was blissfully unaware of this challenge til 2 weeks ago but.....
> 
> ...


Welcome glad we talked you into it only 2 rides to go now


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2017)

November done. Damp and windy, but covered some new roads which was nice.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Welcome glad we talked you into it only 2 rides to go now


Yeah well I was gonna wait until jan to start but when I looked back through my strava feed I realised I was on course this year! Just hoping the back eases enough to see me through.....


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Nov 2017)

My first ride of any real distance in nearly a month due to a combination of horrible weather and then poor health - I've managed about 16 miles in total since my last qualifying ride!

So, really pleased to get the November banker in and will hopefully be able to add to it now before the month is out. The challenge is still on and there is just one more ride needed 

Reports in the usual places.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2017)

My metric century plan was thwarted by a rail strike on Wednesday so I switched to a half metric instead and rode out over the hills to meet some friends at a cafe. I then made sure to cover enough distance on the way home to get my 50+km in (53 in fact).


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2017)

Another weekend, another entry in the challenge.

Still struggling for fitness a bit, but decided to add a couple more hills in today which meant I was starting to feel it towards the end of the ride, but it was a great day for a ride. Glad I wrapped up well though (first ride with the proper winter gloves on in a long time!) as it felt blinking freezing!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Nov 2017)

Saluki said:


> *January*
> 24/01/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/842758944 = 1 point
> *February*
> 10/02/17 https://www.strava.com/activities/861666604 = 1 point
> ...


[/QUOTE]
We where in Bardney last Sat on one of our Leicester to Lincoln rides .We may be coming over again before Xmas if you fancy a meet up and a little ride afterwards I will let you know


----------



## Saluki (18 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> We where in Bardney last Sat on one of our Leicester to Lincoln rides .We may be coming over again before Xmas if you fancy a meet up and a little ride afterwards I will let you know


That would be great. Drop me a line on the PM system. 1st Saturday in December is the Tinsel ride, out with the Yellowbellies 

FINALLY got my 50km ride in for November. I have a touch of osteoarthritis in my right knee and it's been playing up a lot over the last couple of weeks. I've been really fed up. I had planned to get the 50km in on Tuesday after my BT assessment day at Lincoln. Got as far as Stixwould and @BottomCrank texted saying that he was finished for the day. He's not really the 'tea on the table when I get in' type but we only see each other Mon - Thursday. Weekends he is rowing, I'm kayaking so getting to see each other is important. I turned for home and kicked on a bit so got a 20 mile ride in.
Today I simply headed up to Woodhall Spa, got on the Rail Trail to Bardney, had coffee and a flapjack at the Railway Cafe place and rode back again for that all important 50km. No idea if my knee will hold for anything more this month.


----------



## Domus (19 Nov 2017)

Been a while due to medical reasons.

Hard work but done. Treated myself to a toasted tea cake and a hot chocolate at Frederick's 15 point something miles in then turned round and came home by a slightly different route avoided hills as much as possible due to my lack of miles but still climbed over 300 metres.

Legs not happy, no rest for the wicked two year old grandson will keep me busy tomorrow.

One more ride next month and 50 miles needed to complete my 2,000 miles.

Very pleased with myself.


----------



## Bazzer (19 Nov 2017)

Saluki said:


> That would be great. Drop me a line on the PM system. 1st Saturday in December is the Tinsel ride, out with the Yellowbellies
> 
> FINALLY got my 50km ride in for November. I have a touch of osteoarthritis in my right knee and it's been playing up a lot over the last couple of weeks. I've been really fed up. I had planned to get the 50km in on Tuesday after my BT assessment day at Lincoln. Got as far as Stixwould and @BottomCrank texted saying that he was finished for the day. He's not really the 'tea on the table when I get in' type but we only see each other Mon - Thursday. Weekends he is rowing, I'm kayaking so getting to see each other is important. I turned for home and kicked on a bit so got a 20 mile ride in.
> Today I simply headed up to Woodhall Spa, got on the Rail Trail to Bardney, had coffee and a flapjack at the Railway Cafe place and rode back again for that all important 50km. *No idea if my knee will hold for anything more this month.*



Six weeks or so before the end of this year's challenge and only one more ride post 30 November.


----------



## Sbudge (19 Nov 2017)

Well my November 50km was actually over a 100 but a cold has meant I've not been able to ride for a few weeks so I didn't want to stop at just 50. (Already 'bagged' my November 100 at the start of the month).


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2017)

It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required


----------



## gavgav (23 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required


Hoping to get mine in on Saturday morning. Had a rubbish month of illness and it’s meant I’ve hardly been out on the bike!


----------



## tallliman (23 Nov 2017)

I was waiting for Saturday's ride before updating!!


----------



## Renmurew (24 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the hedge. I'm hoping to complete mine on Sunday. Should have been last Saturday but I ducked out at around 40k as the strong winds at the start of my ride never really died down and mental fatigue and fading light set in. Onwards and upwards for Sunday.


----------



## john59 (24 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required


Hopefully next week. My running and granddaughter have been taking up most of my time!


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required


It’s planned in for next week @13 rider....


----------



## gavgav (24 Nov 2017)

Phew, got my ride in this afternoon in glorious sunshine!! One more month to go


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2017)

gavgav said:


> Phew, got my ride in this afternoon in glorious sunshine!! One more month to go


Well done that man .I feared we might lose one of the 5 of us who've been in since the start of the challenge


----------



## Jon George (25 Nov 2017)

Renmurew said:


> Thanks for the* hedge*.


Does @13 rider also do a good deal on shrubberies?


----------



## gavgav (25 Nov 2017)

Jon George said:


> Does @13 rider also do a good deal on shrubberies?


----------



## Eribiste (25 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required



Like Gavgav, I also have been laid low by illness. I managed to start a bout of shingles for some reason, affecting my right leg. I was so weak and in so much discomfort that I couldn't even mow the lawn at the start of the month! Getting up or down stairs was a sweat too. I'm a fair bit better now, but I doubt if I'm cycle fit, so I might have to post a fail this year. Sorry folks!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Nov 2017)

Eribiste said:


> Like Gavgav, I also have been laid low by illness. I managed to start a bout of shingles for some reason, affecting my right leg. I was so weak and in so much discomfort that I couldn't even mow the lawn at the start of the month! Getting up or down stairs was a sweat too. I'm a fair bit better now, but I doubt if I'm cycle fit, so I might have to post a fail this year. Sorry folks!


Can't give that post a like. My bil had shingles while we were on holiday last year he was in agony so feeling your pain ! . No need to apologize .


----------



## Renmurew (25 Nov 2017)

Jon George said:


> Does @13 rider also do a good deal on shrubberies?



 Oooooooops


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Nov 2017)

Fair play to anyone who rode a half today. 

I'm glad I've already got my ride in this month - I did 20k this morning with what felt like my full winter wardrobe on and was still chilled to the bone.


----------



## Renmurew (26 Nov 2017)

Woooooohoooooooo!

November's 50K in the bag and recorded and no hedges required . I held off until today as it was due to be more sunny than yesterday which I hoped would melt any frost from overnight. Heading out I was a bit tentative going down hills and with a very low sun in my eyes it was hard sometimes to judge what was a wet road, what was frosty and whether there was any ice around. Still I was determined to get this one done having ducked out at 40k last week due to the cold, so I just slowed down a bit. And then I turned into the wind. So I slowed down a lot more! At one point I was cycling along a road with a steady incline that I typically cover at a steady 10-12 mph, but today I was struggling to maintain 5mph! That really drains the tank and adds another mental challenge to the ride.

I had planned a cake stop at about 16 miles and persuaded my husband to drive to meet me there so had to keep slogging on to get to the cafe for the right time. Luckily I had given myself a good buffer of time and made it just as he drove into the car park :-)

After a cup of tea and a scone which helped to raise my spirits, supply some much needed energy and topped up the internal heat banks, I decided that rather than continuing on my planned route home, I would simply turn around and head back the way I had come. What a brilliant decision! What had been a slow uphill slog into the wind struggling with visibility into the sun, turned into a lovely downhill jaunt with the wind at my back and fantastic visibility on lovely quiet roads. Felt like I was home again in half the time, coffee in hand and my 50k banked for this month.

Layers and winter clothes were the order of the day. I had toe covers, winter socks, heat pads and shoe covers, winter tights, merino base layer, cycle top, winter jacket, neck buff, winter gloves and a merino head cover under my helmet. 

Good luck to everyone still to get a November ride in. Hope the weather holds off for you.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2017)

Well done @Renmurew still in


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Nov 2017)

Sorry I never really got up and running on this challenge this year. Depression followed by ok period followed by slight depression relapse has equalled a total lack of motivation for cycling and many other things this year.

Hoping to be back 'on it' in 2018.

Well done to everyone who has made it thus far this year and good luck in December.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2017)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Sorry I never really got up and running on this challenge this year. Depression followed by ok period followed by slight depression relapse has equalled a total lack of motivation for cycling and many other things this year.
> 
> Hoping to be back 'on it' in 2018.
> 
> Well done to everyone who has made it thus far this year and good luck in December.


I've reserved a place for you


----------



## Eribiste (26 Nov 2017)

Well, I gave it a shot, but my strength ran out today, the first ride since October. No riding for November until today due to an illness. I had a slow (very slow) bimble around Bredon Hill, thinking that I might be able to do two laps, one lap being about 28km but it was not to be. I'll get some cycling fitness back in December, ready for 2018's challenge.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Nov 2017)

Eribiste said:


> Well, I gave it a shot, but my strength ran out today, the first ride since October. No riding for November until today due to an illness. I had a slow (very slow) bimble around Bredon Hill, thinking that I might be able to do two laps, one lap being about 28km but it was not to be. I'll get some cycling fitness back in December, ready for 2018's challenge.



@Eribiste

You tried! It's a real bugger this illness malarkey. Looks like we both need to get some saddle hours in next year - I'm less than 800 miles for the whole year which is pretty feeble. Cest la vie.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2017)

Eribiste said:


> Well, I gave it a shot, but my strength ran out today, the first ride since October. No riding for November until today due to an illness. I had a slow (very slow) bimble around Bredon Hill, thinking that I might be able to do two laps, one lap being about 28km but it was not to be. I'll get some cycling fitness back in December, ready for 2018's challenge.


Kudos for trying  .Gutted for you always next year


----------



## Effyb4 (26 Nov 2017)

Today was my last chance to stay in the challenge. We only got back from Edinburgh last night at 12.30, and we had a lay in this morning. I had plans to see my parents and sister at tea time, so I had this afternoon to get my ride done. It was very cold and we got a puncture on the front wheel on the way home. DH had taken everything out of my bag and hadn't remembered to put the tyre levers back in, so we pumped up the tyre and limped home. We just managed to do 50 km, but my hands were red with the cold, when I got round to my Mum and Dad's house.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> Today was my last chance to stay in the challenge. We only got back from Edinburgh last night at 12.30, and we had a lay in this morning. I had plans to see my parents and sister at tea time, so I had this afternoon to get my ride done. It was very cold and we got a puncture on the front wheel on the way home. DH had taken everything out of my bag and hadn't remembered to put the tyre levers back in, so we pumped up the tyre and limped home. We just managed to do 50 km, but my hands were red with the cold, when I got round to my Mum and Dad's house.


Well done and your still in thats what matters


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> Today was my last chance to stay in the challenge. We only got back from Edinburgh last night at 12.30, and we had a lay in this morning. I had plans to see my parents and sister at tea time, so I had this afternoon to get my ride done. It was very cold and we got a puncture on the front wheel on the way home. DH had taken everything out of my bag and hadn't remembered to put the tyre levers back in, so we pumped up the tyre and limped home. We just managed to do 50 km, but my hands were red with the cold, when I got round to my Mum and Dad's house.


Well done! 

DH is a big strong lad - he should be able to get a tyre off without using tyre levers (unless you happen to have one of those nasty tyre/rim combinations which are almost impossible without gorilla strength)! There are quite a few videos on YouTube showing how to do it. (Having freezing cold hands wouldn't help though!)

I have managed to remove/replace a few of my tyres without the use of levers but I did have one combination of tyre/rim which was a nightmare even _with_ levers!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required


Sadly I'm out, my last realistic chance was today but I've completely lost my mojo and a ride of 50k in cold weather is about as appealing as a slap in the face right now. Sorry. Well done everyone who has managed to keep it going!


----------



## iandg (26 Nov 2017)

Cutting it fine but planned for Wednesday


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's that time of month again a week to go , only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up . So a nudge for @gavgav ,@Milkfloat ,@Effyb4 ,@Renmurew ,@CanucksTraveller ,@Eribiste ,@wicker man ,@john59 , @Chris Doyle and finally @tallliman ( who I now has done a ride but not update thread ) time to get a ride in or update thread if you already done one . Well everyone who's fully posted online one more required



Wooops - I have been slack on the admin. I will shove in one of my rides in the next few minutes. I am a bit worried about the metric century challenge though as I have been travelling a lot of the month and have not done one yet. I think I will have to take a day off work to get November's done.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Sadly I'm out, my last realistic chance was today but I've completely lost my mojo and a ride of 50k in cold weather is about as appealing as a slap in the face right now. Sorry. Well done everyone who has managed to keep it going!


That's a shame but it no fun forcing yourself to ride when you don't want too . Hope you fine your Mojo soon.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Wooops - I have been slack on the admin. I will shove in one of my rides in the next few minutes. I am a bit worried about the metric century challenge though as I have been travelling a lot of the month and have not done one yet. I think I will have to take a day off work to get November's done.


Good luck with that!

I have been scuppered by my 3rd cold of the year so no riding for 2 weeks now, but at least I got my November 50 km ride in before that. I still have my metric century to do for the sister challenge though and it can't be tomorrow so it will have to be a last-ditch effort on Wednesday or Thursday. I think I have time to do a short ride tomorrow afternoon to see if I am likely to be well enough for the '100'.

The other annoying thing is that I have lost all of the distance cushion that I had built up for my annual target and am now well in arrears. That means I will have to do what I did last year, a pretty heavy target for December. I wanted to avoid it this year, but I will probably still have 430+ miles to ride by the time I get to December 1st. Oh well - last year it was 100 miles more than that and I managed it!


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Nov 2017)

Squeezed a (very fresh!) one in this morning.... 32.3mi/ 51.98km it’s been a very busy month work wise and a poor one cycling wise but nevertheless I’m pleased I got one in for November!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> That's a shame but it no fun forcing yourself to ride when you don't want too . Hope you fine your Mojo soon.



I totally understand where you’re coming from, had a rubbish month cycling wise due to work commitments reducing me to spinning at home but I managed to have enough about me to keep the challenge alive, spurred on by signing up for two Sportives next year. Hope you get your mojo back soon, and well done on the effort you have made!


----------



## iandg (29 Nov 2017)

Mission accomplished for November - going in the bath to thaw out, will report later


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Nov 2017)

I'm hoping for some mild weather in December. I've got to get the last month in to complete the challenge. I'm at sea for two weeks in the month so only have the other two to get it in. My trouble is I really suffer with my hands and especially feet in cold weather no matter what I wear. Just done 20 miles this morning and my feet still hurt after being inside for an hour.


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Nov 2017)

A tale of woe from me. I fell hard onto my right hip on Tuesday, I thought the black ice on a corner was simply a wet road. I'm unable to put any weight on my right leg and am on crutches.

I had a few hours in casualty yesterday and was relieved to be told that there were no broken bones, severely strained tendons is the verdict. The doctor reckoned recovery will take 6 weeks. 

If I'm lucky I'll be able to get a qualifying ride in before 31st December. the thought of failing to complete the challenge in its final month is very frustrating.

I must put in a word of praise for the NHS, the bloke on the 999 switchboard, the ambulance crew and the staff and doctors at Stepping Hill hospital Stockport were all wonderful.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> A tale of woe from me. I fell hard onto my right hip on Tuesday, I thought the black ice on a corner was simply a wet road. I'm unable to put any weight on my right leg and am on crutches.
> 
> I had a few hours in casualty yesterday and was relieved to be told that there were no broken bones, severely strained tendons is the verdict. The doctor reckoned recovery will take 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that . Hopefully will recovery will be quick enough to give you a chance . But don't risk making things worse by trying to early . Frustrating to miss out but it's only a cycle challenge not worth injuring yourself . Here's hoping though


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

Into December we have 33 riders fully posted ( @wickerman please update challenge thread ) .We have had 2 people drop out this month and 1 unconfirmed in or out paging @john59 . Good luck everyone especially @kapelmuur 1 more to go . My advice get it in early  .


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

And here's the prize . Copy and paste only when you've finished


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

And we have a finisher well done @GuyBoden first across the line . Technicallly I'm done I completed a 100km ride today but have posted it in the metric century challenge and I am not cross posting rides by choice so silver star but no bronze yet


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> A tale of woe from me. I fell hard onto my right hip on Tuesday, I thought the black ice on a corner was simply a wet road. I'm unable to put any weight on my right leg and am on crutches.
> 
> I had a few hours in casualty yesterday and was relieved to be told that there were no broken bones, severely strained tendons is the verdict. The doctor reckoned recovery will take 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Yikes! Unlucky. Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Dec 2017)

That’s concluded the challenge for me- journeyed to the centre of England in order to seal the deal!! 51.66km through the lovely lanes around Market Bosworth! I shan’t rest on my laurels just yet though- there’s plenty of time to get more in!!


----------



## steverob (2 Dec 2017)

Got my second star!

Having taken delivery of a trainer and done my first Zwift ride on it yesterday, it was very tempting to just stay indoors today given the conditions and give that another thrash. However I did promise myself that I'd complete this challenge on the first day in December that I was able to, so despite the cold and the constant drizzle, I went out and did my 50km (in fact it was almost 60km) just so that I could mark it as done.

The ongoing 100km challenge ride will probably wait until later in the month - I've got the whole Christmas period off, so as long as there's at least one passable weather day, I should be able to keep that one going (my 12 months re-started in July, so I'm only halfway through).


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> A tale of woe from me. I fell hard onto my right hip on Tuesday, I thought the black ice on a corner was simply a wet road. I'm unable to put any weight on my right leg and am on crutches.
> 
> I had a few hours in casualty yesterday and was relieved to be told that there were no broken bones, severely strained tendons is the verdict. The doctor reckoned recovery will take 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Ouch - GWS!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2017)

3 more finishers today ,@steveindenmark ,@steverob and @Chris Doyle ( the last to join and 2nd finisher )
Well done


----------



## Bazzer (3 Dec 2017)

After a month without decent saddle time and none in prospect for the next few days, managed to get out early this morning. 
Hopefully more in the Christmas break, but that's me completed.


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2017)

As it's the last month, I thought I'd update to say I'm finished.....need 3-4 decent length rides to overcome last year's points tally however!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm hoping for some mild weather in December. I've got to get the last month in to complete the challenge. I'm at sea for two weeks in the month so only have the other two to get it in. My trouble is I really suffer with my hands and especially feet in cold weather no matter what I wear. Just done 20 miles this morning and my feet still hurt after being inside for an hour.



Boxed it today. Still chilly but got 32 miles in to earn my first star. It has helped me ensure I got some miles in. 2650 so far and 79 points in the challenge.

Cheers all.


----------



## Saluki (3 Dec 2017)

Nice mild day, 7 degrees with little wind and I had a nice 16 mile ride yesterday so thought that a 50km ride would be in order. I wanted to check to see if ex Hubs had downloaded the forms to email to me to print. Email hasn't arrived as his phone dropped out at the critical moment when he was on the phone to CAB apparently. I had a coffee and a warm up and then got on my way. I did a bit of a loop to bring me out by the windmill at Sibsey and then retraced my wheeltracks to the Boston turning but headed towards Coningsby rather than Horncastle and rode back the slightly less boring route. 
The only thing with that way home is it does put me on the main road but only for a short while before I turn off towards Kirkby on Bain and then home on the back road.

My knee is still playing up so I am riding steady at the moment. I need to ride 129 more miles to finish the year with four thousand miles on the clock. Average of another 6 miles a day required or 32.25 miles a week. Definitely doable.


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Dec 2017)

And I’m in......

OK - it’s only 50k a month, which is pretty modest by the standard of many people around here, but I’m feeling quite pleased with myself.

This time last year, I was in a hospital bed, with a suspected broken hip, following an altercation with some black ice. Wasn’t sure when I’d get back on a bike, or even if I wanted to. Fortunately there was no break.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2017)

10 more finishers today @Bazzer ,@tallliman ,@Salty seadog ,@bruce1530 ,@aferris2 ,@Lilliburlero ,@The Bystander ,@Saluki ,@NorthernDave and me @13 rider 
Well done everyone


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2017)

And another one!
Near ideal cycling weather for the time of year - bit chilly but dry and only a light wind so I got out and got the ride in as who knows what the weather will be like later in the month. Nowhere near last years points tally, but it's the challenge completed and that's the main thing.
Well done to all my fellow half centurions and centurionesses.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2017)

That’s me done, now to get the metric century completed. The next few weekends are out due to kids and parties so looks like a Christmas sneaky ride.


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2017)

I did 62 miles today!! 
... but not posted it yet.

I am seriously considering joining the century challenge next year, after managing 4 months in a row, though only 7 months out of the 12 with May being the first.


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> I did 62 miles today!!
> ... but not posted it yet.
> 
> I am seriously considering joining the century challenge next year, after managing 4 months in a row, though only 7 months out of the 12 with May being the first.



Go for it


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2017)

2 more across the line @Milkfloat and @dickyknees


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2017)

17th finisher well done @Katherine . 3 years in a row


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Today's 50km ride saw me complete my own challenge of each month riding a separate 100 mile ,100 km, 50 mile and 50km ride and completed 3 years of doing the half century double of a 50 km and 50 mile rides and also sawme through 10000 miles for the year so all in all a good day


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Today's 50km ride saw me complete my own challenge of each month riding a separate 100 mile ,100 km, 50 mile and 50km ride and completed 3 years of doing the half century double of a 50 km and 50 mile rides and also sawme through 10000 miles for the year so all in all a good day



So what have you left yourself with for 2018? 600k Audax?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> So what have you left yourself with for 2018? 600k Audax?


Possible same again but have a mad idea of adding a 200km ride each month aswell


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Possible same again but have a mad idea of adding a 200km ride each month aswell



I assume you are retired or have an accommodating boss?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I assume you are retired or have an accommodating boss?


No full time job just have no family ties so time mine alone


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Today's 50km ride saw me complete my own challenge of each month riding a separate 100 mile ,100 km, 50 mile and 50km ride and completed 3 years of doing the half century double of a 50 km and 50 mile rides and also sawme through 10000 miles for the year so all in all a good day



Well done buddy, that`s a great achievement


----------



## Domus (7 Dec 2017)

Going up to Grange tomorrow, fingers crossed to get my December 50k in on Saturday. Full of the sniffles so lots of layers and a simple Grange-Arnside-Grange for 34 miles and join Mrs Domus for lunch in Arnside. She will let the train take the strain.


----------



## Katherine (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> 17th finisher well done @Katherine . 3 years in a row


That's why I think I should be having a go at the metric century!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> That's why I think I should be having a go at the metric century!


It's possible to do both . If I was you I'd see if you can get a metric century done in Jan and go from there you can always fall back into the half century . You'd do it easily go for it


----------



## Katherine (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> It's possible to do both . If I was you I'd see if you can get a metric century done in Jan and go from there you can always fall back into the half century . You'd do it easily go for it


Thanks. It's all about the January, that's for sure. Unlike you, I have to fit longer rides in carefully.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Possible same again but have a mad idea of adding a 200km ride each month aswell




Great idea, I'll join you for the 200km, but it will be my imperial qualifying ride, no way I'm doing both


----------



## Katherine (7 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Great idea, I'll join you for the 200km, but it will be my imperial qualifying ride, no way I'm doing both


Good luck to you both!!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Possible same again but have a mad idea of adding a 200km ride each month aswell


Well, if so you may as well do it officially as a RRtY?


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> That's why I think I should be having a go at the metric century!



I'll admit that I've been tempted by the metric century challenge - however I know that I'll struggle with time as much as anything.
I can ride a metric half in 2.5 hours if I stick to a flattish route, but to do a metric century I need double that (oddly enough!) and having 5+hours to spare (or more likely 6 hours including a stop) for a ride just isn't always possible. on top of all the other commitments that life throws at you.

Don't get me wrong, Mrs ND is supportive of my cycling but I don't want to push that support by taking the mickey.


----------



## Jon George (8 Dec 2017)

Phew! After a fortnight of a cold that wouldn't really burn itself out, I decided yesterday to make the most of the forecast of sunny weather today to crawl over the line. The ride was made even more 'interesting' because I awoke to find I was suffering from the D part of D&V. (The after-effects of my cold and current aliment may go some way to explain why I kept close to home.)
At least the sun was out and I can now claim my second trophy.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2017)

No18 over the line @Jon George (with help from Jay ) got it done today well done sounds like it was a bit of a challenge


----------



## Jon George (8 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> sounds like it was a bit of a challenge


And you, my friend, win this year's award for understatement.


----------



## Saluki (9 Dec 2017)

Hi all.
Another 51km for me today. That's the 2nd one in December, which is unheard of, quite frankly. Garmin says 1.1 degrees, the thermometer at the cafe said bob on 0 degrees. As the thermometer was actually there and Garmin is giving it it's best guess - probably.

I only went to Bardney by road and back by trail, but I took it easy as there was a lot of ice about. Had a couple of funny conversations en route. I rode for a while with a chap that I have pootled along with before. He asked what I had on my playlist today. I replied that I had A Slight Case of Overbombing on. He said 'really? Blimey, I always thought you seemed such a nice sort of woman.' 
A few miles after I saw another person that I've ridden alongside in the past who greeted me with 'bugger me Saluki, you've stacked some weight on'. True, it did look that way. There was the base layer, the mid layer, tee shirt, fleece gilet thing - close fitting - walking fleece, slightly too big cycling jacket on top. Dance tights, lightweight thermals and winter bottoms - a bit big so I can get things under - on my bottom half. There was a passing resemblance to a Michelin Man I wasn't cold. My feet were, by the time I got home. I need some better socks.

I had a lovely time. I took Eric, took a C.O.W.S. picture for the FLAB lot. I have upped my 4000 mile target to 4039 - or 6500km, seems like a nice sort of number. I thought about this after a post from @Sbudge - thanks for that  106 to go then.


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2017)

Well done. We've cancelled all the group rides this weekend, but I was considering a solo ride in the middle of one of the days until I started feeling lousy with a sore throat and no voice.


----------



## Domus (9 Dec 2017)

Done. 

Bitterly cold but managed it. 
Set off in a sub zero snow flurry, had sun, rain, sleet and a final snow flurry at the end. 

Very pleased, how do I claim my star?


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2017)

Domus said:


> Done.
> 
> Bitterly cold but managed it.
> Set off in a sub zero snow flurry, had sun, rain, sleet and a final snow flurry at the end.
> ...


No 19 over the line 
To claim your star please post 1000 bitcoins to my secret off shore account 
Or you could copy and paste the star on page 51 of this thread I will let you decide


----------



## Spinney (9 Dec 2017)

Went out today with the intention of doing it, but lost all enthusiasm and only did 24 miles. But I'm not going to give up now so it _will_ get done!


----------



## Osprey (9 Dec 2017)

Finished!  Managed to get my ride in today, absolutely freezing, chuffed to finish the half metric and metric challenges. The challenges are brilliant motivation and everyones rides are inspiring too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2017)

Osprey said:


> Finished!  Managed to get my ride in today, absolutely freezing, chuffed to finish the half metric and metric challenges. The challenges are brilliant motivation and everyones rides are inspiring too. Keep up the good work.


No 20 well done @Osprey on both challenges I like your style no cross posting but seperate rides


----------



## Renmurew (10 Dec 2017)

Gosh - I dont think I have ever been so cold as today. Headed out early to make the most of the light winds but now just trying to defrost before celebrating by collecting my star! Thanks everyone for the encouragement and for sharing your stories as that has really kept me going to the end of the year. Good luck to those still to complete the challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2017)

No 21 done a rather  @Renmurew


----------



## Renmurew (10 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> No 21 done a rather  @Renmurew



Thanks! Thawed out now, but as this is the first ever challenge for me, I'm a bit unsure where to paste the star! Can I have an idiot's guide please lol


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2017)

Renmurew said:


> Thanks! Thawed out now, but as this is the first ever challenge for me, I'm a bit unsure where to paste the star! Can I have an idiot's guide please lol


Copy and paste on page 51 of this thread .
Then on top right next to inbox click on your user name from drop down list select signature and copy and paste and most people add half century challenge 2017


----------



## Renmurew (10 Dec 2017)

Woohoo!


----------



## Sbudge (10 Dec 2017)

Last minute change of plan. Cancelled my 100km Sunday ride for a 50km Saturday ride. It was chilly (averaged 0 degrees), flat and quite quick (for me). Strava said it was exactly 2:00:00 which I couldn't have done if I'd aimed for it! As it happens it was the right choice as by this morning (Sunday) we were completely snowed in with no riding or even driving possible.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2017)

No 22 over the line well done @Sbudge


----------



## Sbudge (11 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> No 20 well done @Osprey on both challenges I like your style no cross posting but seperate rides



Yes, they have to be separate rides, it's cheating otherwise isn't it? Some of my fifties this year have actually been 'spare' 100's but I'd never cross post them. . Now, just one more century ride to go this year, I reckon I have 3 opportunities so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sbudge (11 Dec 2017)

Renmurew said:


> Gosh - I dont think I have ever been so cold as today. Headed out early to make the most of the light winds but now just trying to defrost before celebrating by collecting my star! Thanks everyone for the encouragement and for sharing your stories as that has really kept me going to the end of the year. Good luck to those still to complete the challenge.



Family bought me a 10-pack of those disposal hand/foot warmers. I put them in between my inner and outer gloves and was toasty as can be...wonderful things.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2017)

Sbudge said:


> Yes, they have to be separate rides, it's cheating otherwise isn't it? Some of my fifties this year have actually been 'spare' 100's but I'd never cross post them. . Now, just one more century ride to go this year, I reckon I have 3 opportunities so fingers crossed!


Technically not cheating as ride is above the required distance but I believe against the spirit of the challenge and I don't cross post either .otherwise somebody completing the imperial century challenge would complete every other challenge in 12 rides


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2017)

No23 over the line . well done @Effyb4


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2017)

I'm biding my time! 

The weather has been so miserable recently that I haven't done this month's half century ride yet. It looks like there will be a dryish non-icy day soon so I'll go out and get it done then.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Dec 2017)

I'm glad I got my December ride in early this month - ice, ice and more ice means the bike hasn't seen the light of day for nearly a fortnight.

I had toyed the idea with adding an extra ride in today, but it was that slippery underfoot walking the dog this morning that any thoughts about getting the bike out were quickly abandoned. 

Maybe next weekend, eh?


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm biding my time!
> 
> The weather has been so miserable recently that I haven't done this month's half century ride yet. It looks like there will be a dryish non-icy day soon so I'll go out and get it done then.


You didn't wait long 
No24 over the line well done @ColinJ another 3 year in a rower


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I'm biding my time!
> 
> The weather has been so miserable recently that I haven't done this month's half century ride yet. It looks like there will be a dryish non-icy day soon so I'll go out and get it done then.


The ice had gone today, it had warmed up a few degrees, the wind had dropped and the sun was shining, so I ran out of excuses! 

I went out on my singlespeed bike and rode up and down the local valleys to get my distance in. (I didn't want to climb up onto the hills because there could have still been ice up there at 380+ metres elevation.)

That's my 2017 half metric century challenge completed. I had already finished my metric century challenge. I have now exceeded my points target for the year too. The one remaining target is my distance one and I have been struggling with that. I lost over 6 weeks of riding this year suffering from nasty bugs and another couple due to bad weather. I have actually achieved 92% of my target so far only riding about 81% of the year. I have 2 weeks left to get another 531 km (330 miles) done. It is doable, but I can't afford to waste much more time and we have a couple of days of fog forecast so I may resort to more turbo 'miles' until the weather improves again.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2017)

No25 well done @Ice2911


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

I had planned to get the ride in on Monday but woke to ice, so stayed home. Warmer day today, but no chance as playing Daddy daycare. The discovery that it's Tuesday, and SWMBO likes to watch rubbish telly for a couple of hours had be out the door at just after 6. 
All done, and that's both the metric half and full century challenges for 2017.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2017)

No26 well done @cosmicbike


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2017)

No27 well done @al3xsh 
27 finishers beats last year's total of 26 and 2015s total of 7 well done everyone .
Still 6 more possible finishers


----------



## al3xsh (20 Dec 2017)

@13 rider

Getting some miles in this December has been frustrating! Far too much ice and snow around :-(

Yesterday was mostly fine - though cold - with very little ice around. Unlike last Friday, where I did my best Bambi impression ... :-)


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2017)

al3xsh said:


> @13 rider
> 
> Getting some miles in this December has been frustrating! Far too much ice and snow around :-(
> 
> Yesterday was mostly fine - though cold - with very little ice around. Unlike last Friday, where I did my best Bambi impression ... :-)


Yes it's been a bad month for most of the country with the snow and ice


----------



## Spinney (21 Dec 2017)

Finished! 
The last two have been a struggle. Today was grey skies, my legs weren't too keen, but I managed a bare 31.2 miles, on the grounds that the weather probably wasn't going to be much better for the rest of the month. Still, making myself do it was part of the reason for signing up for this challenge!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2017)

No 28 well done @Spinney just enough is still enough  3 years in a row


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Dec 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Well done buddy, that`s a great achievement



Echo that, well done indeed!


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Dec 2017)

Spinney said:


> Finished!
> The last two have been a struggle. Today was grey skies, my legs weren't too keen, but I managed a bare 31.2 miles, on the grounds that the weather probably wasn't going to be much better for the rest of the month. Still, making myself do it was part of the reason for signing up for this challenge!


I could not agree more. Was introduced late on to this challenge following a forum ride with @13 rider @Lilliburlero @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman and despite a lack of consistency in the latter half of the year managed to motivate myself through to do it! Looking forward to 2018’s challenge already.....

.....but well done to you and all the best for the next one!!


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2017)

Challenge completed for 2017 . It’s been quite a struggle to get the November and December entries in, with illness and Ice Age weather, but a lovely sunny morning to finish it off nicely today.

Well done to all who have completed and look forwards to starting again for 2018.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2017)

No 29 well done @gavgav ( you had me worried for a while ) . That's the five of us who complete the original challenge in 2015 still in


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2017)

No 30 over the line ,well done @StuartG


----------



## StuartG (23 Dec 2017)

Dunnit today - what a relief! I don't go out if its below 37F for the fear of ice pockets. This and other commitments wiped out most of the month. I still have to do my Christmas Shopping so you can see where my priorities lie. I had to put in a couple of loops back in town to make up the mileage through shopping streets. The madness of drivers trying to park, overtake et al was well above average. But I guess they thought I was mad too.

Oh and I achieved my other objective too. Every ride in shorts!


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2017)

I was so relieved to get a good ride in at the beginning of the month and was starting to think that it would be the only qualifying ride in December after the recent cold and wet weather. Today was lovely, very mild, and I really enjoyed today's ride. A social ride with the club but I cheekily took them on a couple of little detours to deliver Christmas cards. Officially, I only need another 5.1 miles to make 3000 miles for the year but there were a couple of rides that didn't synchronise on Strava.


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2017)

I am rather impressed with myself having done 3 qualifying rides this month. I am aiming for 4039 miles for the year, which gives me 6500km. So just 49 and a bit miles to go.

I went off to Tattershall Castle and Bridge today. It's a route that I took a lot in the summer but have not ridden for a while on account of Himself, coming to my house now and we ride from here and rarely ride in the direction of his work. He says it's just too depressing. Anyway, I crossed the river and rode back to Woodhall Spa then picked up the Rail Trail to Stixwould. I wasn't really feeling the love today but there were some great bits and a few rubbish bits. I had a couple of issues with my rear wheel. It seems to move in it's dropouts. I had the bike upside down twice and getting the wheel back in position. The derailleur seems to pull it a bit. I could have done with a 3rd hand to be honest. I do need to get my lovely PB apart and give him a good clean and sort out. I'm on the hunt for a whole new gear system. He's a bit mish-mashed with bits of Campag, bits of Shimano and some Simplex stuff. It all seems to work well but I'd like something nicer for him.

I needed to find an extra 4 miles to make up the distance but I have a handy little loop from Horncastle, up to Mareham on the Hill and then back down to the old Boston Road and back home. I did whizz a couple of times around the estate before stopping a road over from my house as usual. Quite pleased really, I've lost fitness though, I can feel it.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Dec 2017)

One of those days today when it was the mileage challenge that got me out, even though I have technically completed it. 
After a morning driving >70 miles, laying wreaths at my father's and step father's graves, then flowers at a totally impersonal crematorium, where my mother in law's and sister in law's ashes are, I just felt like slobbing out with a cup of hot chocolate and a mince pie, watching Cool Running. But the lure of achieving something, however transitory, or digital, got me out on my bike and this evening feeling better for it. So thanks @ColinJ and @13 rider for the challenge and its maintenance 
Fog descended part way though the ride and apart from a brief period in Knutsford centre and the higher section of Tatton Park, it stayed with me for the rest of the journey.

The higher section of Tatton Park before descending into the fog.


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2017)

Bazzer said:


> One of those days today when it was the mileage challenge that got me out, even though I have technically completed it.
> After a morning driving >70 miles, laying wreaths at my father's and step father's graves, then flowers at a totally impersonal crematorium, where my mother in law's and sister in law's ashes are, I just felt like slobbing out with a cup of hot chocolate and a mince pie, watching Cool Running. But the lure of achieving something, however transitory, or digital, got me out on my bike and this evening feeling better for it. So thanks @ColinJ and @13 rider for the challenge and its maintenance
> Fog descended part way though the ride and apart from a brief period in Knutsford centre and the higher section of Tatton Park, it stayed with me for the rest of the journey.
> 
> ...


We saw a bit of fog going back through Croft, Birchwood and Irlam but it had cleared by the time we got to Astley.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> We saw a bit of fog going back through Croft, Birchwood and Irlam but it had cleared by the time we got to Astley.



I think it depended upon the time of travel. A little misty around Warburton, but on the road to Lymm past La Boheme there was a noticeable change. And once under the bridge, the fog density increased with every pedal stroke up the hill. Then there was the weird gap in Knutsford. No idea how far the fog spread but Mrs B, who had gone to the cinema (near the Gemini retail park), at the same time as I left on my bike, said it was foggy there when she started to come home.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2017)

So with 30 already done it's nudge time for people still to post a December ride .5 days to go and hopefully plenty of holiday time to get a ride in .Paging @Rustybucket ,@wickerman and holding out hope @kapelmuur is healed enough to have a go 
@john59 I presume your out as you have not posted for November yet


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2017)

Didnt tag @wicker man properly


----------



## iandg (27 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Didnt tag @wicker man properly



Ready to go some time this week (very icy today) - only 82.7km off my 5000km annual goal too


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> So with 30 already done it's nudge time for people still to post a December ride .5 days to go and hopefully plenty of holiday time to get a ride in .Paging @Rustybucket ,@wickerman and holding out hope @kapelmuur is healed enough to have a go
> @john59 I presume your out as you have not posted for November yet



I've improved a lot over the last few days, possibly the anaesthetic effects of Christmas cheer, and am hopeful that I can have a go over the weekend - even if it's only 1 leg pedalling!


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I've improved a lot over the last few days, possibly the anaesthetic effects of Christmas cheer, and am hopeful that I can have a go over the weekend - even if it's only 1 leg pedalling!


Good luck!


----------



## iandg (28 Dec 2017)

Got my ride in today - also achieved my 5000km goal for 2017

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1330360228/embed/595fbd316793762e536830c5575c2daf9de8e7e1


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

No 31 well done @wicker man


----------



## Bazzer (30 Dec 2017)

Right that's me completed for the year.
82 points
Total mileage (inc non challenge) for the year 3889 (currently), so I am going to have to go out tomorrow for at least 11 miles. 
4.09 Everests

Not too bad as the first months of the year were blighted by surgery.


----------



## steverob (30 Dec 2017)

Did my final points scoring ride for the year today at just over 55km. Will be out again briefly tomorrow, but that's just because I need 16 miles in order to reach my 3,000 mile target (outdoor cycling only) for the year - have no intention of going any further than I have to, especially as the wind is meant to be stronger tomorrow and it was bad enough today!


----------



## Eribiste (30 Dec 2017)

Well done to everyone that completed the challenge this year.

A happy new year to you all.


----------



## StuartG (30 Dec 2017)

Last ride of the year and a first for me - intentional off-roading. Only 32.2 miles but makes a 50 miler a walk in the park. Lots & lots of splodgy mud and the wet grass was like ice. I was on my daughter's bike and didn't get the gears sorted until we were on the way back. Then just before we left the mud the guy in front went down leaving me nowhere to go. I suppose road riders used to riding tight in a group need to loosen up. Anyway a splendid mud bath to remember it by. The other fellas were in danger of falling over laughing.

I think I will stick to roads next year.


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Dec 2017)

Done it! Almost 5 weeks since my accident and being told by the medics to allow 6 weeks recovery, but the leg wasn't feeling too bad so I thought I'd have a go.

I chose the flattest, easiest course that I could and had the added benefit of a mild, sunny morning. Even the wind was calmer than forecast, so luck was with me.

The ride was a bit of a struggle though and I was unable to put much power through the injured leg, I was about 2 mph slower than I'd be when fit.

Nevertheless, I finished without too much discomfort and there has been no adverse reaction so far. I also managed to get over 4,000 miles for the year but am frustrated to end up on 98 points!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2017)

Well done @kapelmuur . That's great news.
No32


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Dec 2017)

I’m done too! Just being lazy and haven’t posted up my December rides yet. Will do tomorrow. Well Done everyone, great achievements all round. Happy new year!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2017)

Well done @Rustybucket
That the 33rd finisher and I think the last one


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2017)

So final facts and figures but first congratulations to everyone who finished this year
We have 33 finishers from 39 starters amazingly low dropout rate and the highest number of finishers in the 3 years the challenge has been going
First time finishers
@Rustybucket ,@Renmurew ,@Bazzer ,@The Bystander ,@dickyknees ,@al3xsh ,@bruce1530 ,@wicker man ,@Ice2911 ,@Salty seadog ,@Saluki ,@Domus ,@Chris Doyle ,@GuyBoden
Doing the double 2nd year
@StuartG ,@Lilliburlero ,@cosmicbike ,@NorthernDave ,@steverob ,@Osprey ,@Jon George ,@Milkfloat ,@aferris2 ,@steveindenmark ,@Effyb4 ,@Sbudge ,@kapelmuur ,@tallliman
Doing the triple in from the begining 3rd year
@ColinJ ,@Spinney ,@gavgav ,@Katherine ,@13 rider
9 have doubled up completing the metric century as well
@GuyBoden ,@Lilliburlero ,@tallliman ,@cosmicbike ,@StuartG ,@Osprey ,@ColinJ ,@Sbudge ,@Milkfloat
And 1 nutter has completed the triple half century ,metric century and Imperial century challenges
@13 rider 
Well done again everyone and the good news the madness starts again tomorrow . Wishing everyone health and happiness and plenty of miles for 2018


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Dec 2017)

Well done all, big respect 

We go again tomorrow  

Go for it


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2017)

13 rider Thanks for keeping the thread. It has helped to my highest annual mileage just shy of 3000 miles.


----------



## tallliman (31 Dec 2017)

Well done everyone, superb effort. It's wonderful that such a simple idea can keep us all riding our bikes and having fun.


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2017)

Well done everyone  ￼￼
Good luck with the 2018 challenge.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2017)

Well done everybody! 

If all of your '50s' so far have been the metric version, why not set yourself the target of getting at least one 50-miler in this coming year? It would be a significant step up if you have never ridden that far before, but if you have done at least one 50-km ride a month for a year then I'd say that you should be ready.


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> So final facts and figures but first congratulations to everyone who finished this year
> We have 33 finishers from 39 starters amazingly low dropout rate and the highest number of finishers in the 3 years the challenge has been going
> First time finishers
> @Rustybucket ,@Renmurew ,@Bazzer ,@The Bystander ,@dickyknees ,@al3xsh ,@bruce1530 ,@wicker man ,@Ice2911 ,@Salty seadog ,@Saluki ,@Domus ,@Chris Doyle ,@GuyBoden
> ...


Well done all!! Here’s to 2018.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jan 2018)

I'd like to add my thanks to @13 rider for keeping score. The challenge has encouraged me to increase my previous 20-25 mile rides to the magic 31.2 miles minimum!

Plus the occasional 50 milers when the weather is warm and the evenings are long.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2018)

1 weekend to go to get qualifying ride in for 2018 challenge . I have 7 finishers from 2017 yet to post for 2018


----------



## The Bystander (26 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go to get qualifying ride in for 2018 challenge . I have 7 finishers from 2017 yet to post for 2018


@13 rider Assume this should have been in the 2018 chatzone...


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2018)

The Bystander said:


> @13 rider Assume this should have been in the 2018 chatzone...


As it was aimed at 2017 finishers I posted in that thread so everyone would get an alert given if they haven't posted in the 2018 thread yet


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go to get qualifying ride in for 2018 challenge . I have 7 finishers from 2017 yet to post for 2018



No worries buddy, I`m doing the Mercia CC reliability ride on Sunday


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> No worries buddy, I`m doing the Mercia CC reliability ride on Sunday


Good luck mate!


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jan 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Good luck mate!



Thanks buddy . Looking forward to doing a big group ride again, not done one for a while. Going to hide behind the big lads, as it looks like being a windy one


----------



## The Bystander (26 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> As it was aimed at 2017 finishers I posted in that thread so everyone would get an alert given if they haven't posted in the 2018 thread yet


Ah, my mistake. I thought it was just your usual end of month reminder, but targeting the 2017 riders would make no sense in the 2018 thread. Had I thought it through I might have realised that.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks buddy . Looking forward to doing a big group ride again, not done one for a while. Going to hide behind the big lads, as it looks like being a windy one


I’m sure you’ll be ok matey, think of them as a nice windbreak! I was supposed to be on an 80 miler today with a few lads from work but my bottom bracket setup has died and they can’t get a replacement til Monday. Gutted....


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Jan 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I’m sure you’ll be ok matey, think of them as a nice windbreak! I was supposed to be on an 80 miler today with a few lads from work but my bottom bracket setup has died and they can’t get a replacement til Monday. Gutted....



That`s bad luck Chris . You`ve got your January qualifying ride done and dusted though


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Jan 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> That`s bad luck Chris . You`ve got your January qualifying ride done and dusted though


Yeah I managed a couple so not all bad. At least this one will get you off the mark too!


----------



## Banjo (22 Dec 2018)

I am in for the 50 km challenge 2019 goodluck to everyone else having ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

I'm in again for this year, providing the foot heals up.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Challenge thread is up for 2019 welcome aboard both of you. You could have used this year chatzone not 2017s  a bit of thread resurrection


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2018)

Signing off 2018 with a festive “fifty” miler with the self proclaimed “SAGA CC” boys out to Bingham near Nottingham for a spot of brunch and a couple of festive sherries. 

Definitely a ride of two halves- a cracking pacey ride out there and thirty miles into a headwind coming back! Just shy of 57 in total today, which takes my tally up to 80 points. 

Well done to everyone who got through this challenge and all the best for 2019!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Signing off 2018 with a festive “fifty” miler with the self proclaimed “SAGA CC” boys out to Bingham near Nottingham for a spot of brunch and a couple of festive sherries.
> 
> Definitely a ride of two halves- a cracking pacey ride out there and thirty miles into a headwind coming back! Just shy of 57 in total today, which takes my tally up to 80 points.
> 
> Well done to everyone who got through this challenge and all the best for 2019!


Try the right yearly thread


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Try the right yearly thread



Oh FFS!!


----------

